# **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Just came here to post this










:done


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Sarita*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Just came here to post this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kada


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If Nattie doesn't have a photoshoot in that i attire, i might bring back #CancelTheNetwork :side:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> If Nattie doesn't have a photoshoot in that i attire, i might bring back #CancelTheNetwork :side:


I would vote yes for this being part of a photoshoot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> I've been told to make a new thread so here it is, please use for Pixs and Vids no GIFS!
> 
> Link to the old thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...ficial-women-wrestling-discussion-thread.html


who is that in your sig?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria












HiddenFlaw said:


> who is that in your sig?


Charlotte McKinney :mckinney


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

CJ said:


> Maria


sodone:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn Nikki.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Melina* kada


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Maria is just perfect. :homer


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Lol. They're obvs dating! Sorry, little fanboys. :lol


----------



## anonymousdolphin (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

candid JoJo.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_- WWE is expected to announce former Women's Champion Madusa for the 2015 Hall of Fame soon. Madusa, who currently drives her own monster truck, used that name in WCW but went by Alundra Blayze in WWE. Her most infamous moment came on the December 18th, 1995 WCW Nitro when she trashed the WWE Women's Title._


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Madusa in the Hall of Fame? :done


I mean she deserves it absolutely. I just never thought I'd see the day it happened. Props to WWE if this is true.

Great Women's champion, also a manager alonside Paul E Dangerously for the Dangerous Alliance.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Lol. They're obvs dating! Sorry, little fanboys. :lol











^^^^My heart. J.k!!! K.s spoil her rotten!!!!! Anything less wont do.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^My heart. J.k!!! K.s spoil her rotten!!!!! Anything less wont do.


Regent, you said you were gonna stop doing this, so do it, is creepy. She seems happy, whether she is dating him or not (at this point all signs point to that, but who knows), and that's the only thing that matters.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, who cares. She's a rocket and she's shacked up. Move along... It's kind of strange.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Nikki










Rosa & Foxy



















Natalya


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Lol. They're obvs dating! Sorry, little fanboys. :lol


who is this nerd?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> who is this nerd?


That's Paige, the hottest diva I have ever seen:x>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Regent, you said you were gonna stop doing this, so do it, is creepy. She seems happy, whether she is dating him or not (at this point all signs point to that, but who knows), and that's the only thing that matters.


Did you notice a j.k in the post?? Which stands for ..JUST KIDDING!!!
So that clearly shows im cool with it. 

But i will always have an immense crush on her. That will continue and nothing/nobody can change that.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> That's Paige, the hottest diva I have ever seen:x>


He meant the dude in the pic.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> He meant the dude in the pic.


I know. That was the joke.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Did you notice a j.k in the post?? Which stands for ..JUST KIDDING!!!
> So that clearly shows im cool with it.
> 
> But i will always have an immense crush on her. That will continue and nothing/nobody can change that.


Icky. If this whole crazed infatuation with Paige thing is your attempt at humour, it's definitely not funny.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Icky. If this whole crazed infatuation with Paige thing is your attempt at humour, it's definitely not funny.


If it was an infatuation. It would have to be a former infatuation.
Which has been considerably reduced down to a simple crush.And 0 more.

When i go online. Pics of her are the second/third things on-my-mind.
Its mainly to get a little info on up-coming matches shes in.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> who is this nerd?


If the rumors are truth, he is the luckiest guy in the planet IMO

He is Kevin Skaff, member of a band called A Day to Remember and last few weeks dirtsheets and several websites say that he and Paige are dating, and they didn't confirm or denied anything but she posted a couple of tweets that implied that it's true, what caused a turmoil between neckbeards and creepy/obsessive Paige fans.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HiddenFlaw said:


> who is this nerd?


The guy plays in a band according to twitter.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

He stole fred dursts hat.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> He stole fred dursts hat.


He did it all for the nookie. Looks like it's working :cool2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Wish Rosita would sign with wwe and work nxt.


----------



## HogansHeroes (Aug 17, 2014)

The Paige fan in this thread has me genuinely frightened.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita












Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Wish Rosita would sign with wwe and work nxt.


Yeah, so do I.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> If the rumors are truth, he is the luckiest guy in the planet IMO
> 
> He is Kevin Skaff, member of a band called A Day to Remember and last few weeks dirtsheets and several websites say that he and Paige are dating, and they didn't confirm or denied anything but she posted a couple of tweets that implied that it's true, what caused a turmoil between neckbeards and creepy/obsessive Paige fans.


Maybe not actually; as you said, they haven't confirmed, the dirsheets were not great. Still I leaned that they likely were dating, until I saw that Paige was seemingly on Tinder on sunday, and we all know what Tinder is used for.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Maybe not actually; as you said, they haven't confirmed, the dirsheets were not great. Still I leaned that they likely were dating, until I saw that Paige was seemingly on Tinder on sunday, and we all know what Tinder is used for.


Where did you find this out from?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Where did you find this out from?


Reddit. Guy in Memphis posted this screenshot http://imgur.com/a/oBsWq

First thought it had to be fake, but then thought who would catfish in a specific area were WWE are touring hoping to catch someone out on tinder who happens to be a fan of wrestling since they are the only ones who would really get duped by it.

Take it as you will, seems like it could be genuine though


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Reddit. Guy in Memphis posted this screenshot http://imgur.com/a/oBsWq
> 
> First thought it had to be fake, but then thought who would catfish in a specific area were WWE are touring hoping to catch someone out on tinder who happens to be a fan of wrestling since they are the only ones who would really get duped by it.
> 
> Take it as you will, seems like it could be genuine though


Whats a reverse Edelman? And also I highly doubt Paige is on tinder.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Whats a reverse Edelman? And also I highly doubt Paige is on tinder.


Something about the patriots player who was getting girls from tinder after the super bowl.

And I did at first too, but I dunno, it seems like something hard and specific to catfish for minimal to no reward. And really why not, a young, attractive, and for all we know single person, seems perfect for Tinder.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paiges new IG pic needs to be posted. Im dead


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

But never mind that shit, got on this


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Something about the patriots player who was getting girls from tinder after the super bowl.
> 
> And I did at first too, but I dunno, it seems like something hard and specific to catfish for minimal to no reward. And really why not, a young, attractive, and for all we know single person, seems perfect for Tinder.


I am pretty sure she has a boyfriend, plus someone like her doesn't need tinder to find someone.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Ill approach that with the utmost skepticism.
I dont know if she really needs an e-dating app/site to get dates.

All shes got to do is show-up at any singles bar. And she would
be swarmed with phone numbers and free drinks. Its her biz really.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige has upgraded her selfies to underwear pics.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Caffore said:


> But never mind that shit, got on this


Where/what are they??


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I am pretty sure she has a boyfriend, plus someone like her doesn't need tinder to find someone.


She might but she might not; not the best news websites reporting it, they've skirted round the issue, they are close, but still nothing we haven't seen before with Paige and other literal boy friends; so it might be a relationship, but it could just as easily be a friendship (bear in mind I'm not even sure I've seen a picture of the two touching each other despite them obviously being close)

I dunno, and I wouldn't want to say conclusively she has one until it's certain (Take like Bradley for example; everyone was saying that was certain, and now it seems like total diva's fake drama)

And she's likely not looking for a boyfriend on tinder per say, maybe just a bit of company for a night while she's busy on the road. That's how it's mostly used by attractive women.

But this is a circle argument, based on our differing speculation and nothing more, which we aren't going to agree on. One thing we can agree on, is Paige is trying to literally kill every man via the internet with selfies wearing nothing but a cut away shirt, a hat, and a small pair of panties.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> She might but she might not; not the best news websites reporting it, they've skirted round the issue, they are close, but still nothing we haven't seen before with Paige and other literal boy friends; so it might be a relationship, but it could just as easily be a friendship (bear in mind I'm not even sure I've seen a picture of the two touching each other despite them obviously being close)
> 
> I dunno, and I wouldn't want to say conclusively she has one until it's certain (Take like Bradley for example; everyone was saying that was certain, and now it seems like total diva's fake drama)
> 
> ...


I don't buy that Paige is using Tinder at all. Do you have a link to the original reddit post?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


:trips5:trips5:trips5aige
Its official..She knows shes hot!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


OH :damn Literally that's what I said when I saw the pic. Single or not, just :damn kada :homer :sodone


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I don't buy that Paige is using Tinder at all. Do you have a link to the original reddit post?


Was just in some comments. I can link to the guy who posted the comments http://www.reddit.com/user/rocketman500


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Katarina waters. For a little something different from me.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> OH :damn Literally that's what I said when I saw the pic. Single or not, just :damn kada :homer :sodone


Very well put


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Very well put


Her last IG underwear pic got 70k likes. She knows what shes doing now. Shes so damn hot. People still believe she would be against Maxim?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Her last IG underwear pic got 70k likes. She knows what shes doing now. Shes so damn hot. People still believe she would be against Maxim?


She would do it, and if its after WWE, maybe something even more risque like Loaded. Either of those days are the days Paige will be the death of me.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> She would do it, and if its after WWE, maybe something even more risque like Loaded. Either of those days are the days Paige will be the death of me.


I don't think the wwe would stop her from doing a risqué shoot. If Playboy offers her a ton of money, the wwe will make sure Paige doesn't say no. Paige mentioned a while back in an interview that one of her goals was to be featured in some big magazines while in the wwe. I think an FHM shoot is already being worked on tbh since Paige already did a minor one for Malaysia.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> *Paige*


Hot damn...... :homer

This girl is just beyond belief.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige will break the internet before we all know it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't it just said that Paige (and most of the divas) best pics are from their personal IG accounts? I mean WWE could be doing a shit load of money with a little more sexy photoshoot, the girls seem to be OK with showing a bit more skin for their fans, why not taking advantage of that?

And again, :damn Paige, she's gonna give me a heart attack if she keeps posting pics like that


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Isn't it just said that Paige (and most of the divas) best pics are from their personal IG accounts? I mean WWE could be doing a shit load of money with a little more sexy photoshoot, the girls seem to be OK with showing a bit more skin for their fans, why not taking advantage of that?
> 
> And again, :damn Paige, she's gonna give me a heart attack if she keeps posting pics like that


If I didn't know better, I would almost think Paige wants to give all men heart attacks. Maybe she wants to be with her girlfriends without men getting in the way :laugh:. I do know for a fact that she's kissed more than just Rosa and her sister in law, and woken up with another woman in her bed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

What is it about girls like Paige and AJ that brings out these unsavory fans?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> If I didn't know better, I would almost think Paige wants to give all men heart attacks. Maybe she wants to be with her girlfriends without men getting in the way :laugh:. I do know for a fact that she's kissed more than just Rosa and her sister in law, and woken up with another woman in her bed.


Are you implying anything or have any proof of what you're saying? She did said in TD that she's been with other women, I think that's true, but maybe is just scripted like most of the show. How do you know for a fact?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Are you implying anything or have any proof of what you're saying? She did said in TD that she's been with other women, I think that's true, but maybe is just scripted like most of the show. How do you know for a fact?


I know about the kissing from instagram; just typed Paige's name into an instagram search, and saw this one, note the comments https://instagram.com/p/zTFlQhhKDU/?modal=true

As for the bed, it's a little more innocent with context, yeah I was cheeky, but it's better without context  (although who really knows what happens in their bed) but basically from her friends twitter; woke up with in Paige's bed with Paige after a night out last week (the same night out as the instagram I believe) https://twitter.com/kiimmyyyy/status/568399676929658880


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> I know about the kissing from instagram; just typed Paige's name into an instagram search, and saw this one, note the comments https://instagram.com/p/zTFlQhhKDU/?modal=true
> 
> As for the bed, it's a little more innocent with context, yeah I was cheeky, but it's better without context  (although who really knows what happens in their bed) but basically from her friends twitter; woke up with in Paige's bed with Paige after a night out last week (the same night out as the instagram I believe) https://twitter.com/kiimmyyyy/status/568399676929658880


Tbh that gave me a lot to think about, not the kissing part, there are a lot of women posting that they kissed her, even Foley's daughter Noelle (that would have been a sight to see); but the tweet was confusing to say the least, maybe just two friends that shared a bed or maybe something more, we'll never know.

I'll stop now before some people start to post that this is an all Paige thread, sorry if that bothers you.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Tbh that gave me a lot to think about, not the kissing part, there are a lot of women posting that they kissed her, even Foley's daughter Noelle (that would have been a sight to see); but the tweet was confusing to say the least, maybe just two friends that shared a bed or maybe something more, we'll never know.
> 
> I'll stop now before some people start to post that this is an all Paige thread, sorry if that bothers you.


We'll never know, could be something, could be just friends, but suffice to say I don't think she was lying on TD. 

Sorry, but one last one though, even if people complain, because it's too cute and a bit hot; drunk Paige dancing from the same night out if people haven't already seen it https://twitter.com/gabenatbrown/status/568288182221049856


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

She is the gift that keeps on giving!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Again for a little change in pace on-my-part.
LISA MARIE VARON.


----------



## HogansHeroes (Aug 17, 2014)

december_blue said:


> What is it about girls like Paige and AJ that brings out these unsavory fans?


They feel they are accessable because they play down to earth geeky girls. Even though common sense says they probably would run a mile from someone who is all over a forum posting pictures of their asses and being all weird about them.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The last 3 pages of this thread were an embarrassment to this forum. When you take all the threads in this forum into account, that's quite an achievement.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Since nobody ever-ever posts pics of her here.
And i consider her to be an honorary/temp wwe diva. And to
post this to take some of the heat/edge out of the paige stuff.

Some of its even creeping me out a bit.

Maria menounos.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> The last 3 pages of this thread were an embarrassment to this forum. When you take all the threads in this forum into account, that's quite an achievement.


You mean all the Paige stuff? Yeah, that can get out of hand pretty quickly, I blame myself a bit for that. I can only think why that happens, and came up with the theory that:

1. She is younger than the rest of the divas and appeals to a different demographic.

2. She is different, makes her stand out and I think the biggest reason...

3. She is single or at least not in a serious relationship that we know. Most, if not all divas have a serious relationship:

Brie married to DB
Nikki in a years long relationship with Cena
Eden married to Cody Rodhes
Naomi married with one of the Usos
Cameron engaged
Natalya married with Tyson Kidd
Eva Marie married
Renee dating with Ambrose
Emma moving with her boyfriend
AJ married to Punk

That leaves Alicia, Rosa and Paige. Tbh Rosa is gross, Alicia is a bit intimidating and Paige seems to be friendly, flirty and stuff like that. Besides she seems to like all the alternative look, that gives unrealistic hope to a lot of people. Maybe when she starts dating someone seriously and become public knowledge, I think this is gonna stop or lower down, like it happen with AJ, until that sorry for the inconveniences.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










JoJo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo :zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany












swagger_ROCKS said:


> JoJo :zayn3


:agree:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer


This woman is so underrated its insane!!! Summer yum!!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> JoJo


Cute as fuck! :zayn3


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


I miss Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

CJ said:


> Brittany


Brittany is a beautiful lady. Amber O'Neal is an unappreciated hottie. Forty and still built great.

Together they are just about the hottest formal tag team since the heydays of the Beautiful People imo.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

CJ said:


> Brittany
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luke Gallows is a lucky bastard :moyes1


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Wildcat410 said:


> Brittany is a beautiful lady. Amber O'Neal is an unappreciated hottie. Forty and still built great.
> 
> Together they are just about the hottest formal tag team since the heydays of the Beautiful People imo.


Now imagine if they did the Beautiful People entrance too :sodone


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Alexa Bliss, so adorable. :lenny


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Hope Bliss gets the chance to do a photoshoot soon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Nikki










Brie










JoJo










Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Corre said:


> Alexa Bliss, so adorable. :lenny


 Sexy:grin2:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hottest woman alive


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


> Hottest woman alive


Who is that?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Not only outer beauty. And heres more pics.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blue Pants aka Leva










RIP Nimoy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Not only outer beauty. And heres more pics.


She is just something else, probably one of the few complete packages they've ever had.

Leva is a trekkie? I like her more now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita












Mordecay said:


> Leva is a trekkie? I like her more now.


Yeah she's a trekkie.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I believe that match actually involved some "trekkie vs warsie" comedy spots.

EDIT: Shimmer uploaded it. :tucky


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The paige/dolp q & a from last weekend in cleveland [Dolphs hometown].
I know you guys know that already.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Looks like Paige is the next diva to cover muscle and fitness.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Who is that?


Celeste Boner aka Kaitlyn


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Paige, Bayley, and Sasha


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

CJ said:


> Lana


Really, Lana? A Mac?

:lana3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna need to check if NXT will do a house show in Toronto. Would go just to see JoJo. :nerd: and Sami, and Kevin too of course.

Also...JoJo. 0


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gail has nice view


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Rosita


Didn't Rosita do a shoot like that already?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya and family.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos












PaigeLover said:


> Didn't Rosita do a shoot like that already?


Yeah, with Velvet Sky.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Looks like Paige is the next diva to cover muscle and fitness.


What makes you say that?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige and Rosa


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Caffore said:


> What makes you say that?


I was going to ask that same question.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Zahra and JoJo


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I was going to ask that same question.


Sorry for the late reply. The twitter handle of the guy who runs the magazine posted how he met Paige yesterday and will be seeing her soon. I'll post when I get home.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

https://twitter.com/shawnperine heres the link to the guy who runs the magazine and hinted at a future Paige shoot. In other news, does anybody have a link to a segment from this weeks smackdown that apparently was on the app of Paige? According to the power rankings Paige implied she found an ally that can handle the Bellas. I am guessing its AJ but I don't see the video anywhere.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> https://twitter.com/shawnperine heres the link to the guy who runs the magazine and hinted at a future Paige shoot. In other news, does anybody have a link to a segment from this weeks smackdown that apparently was on the app of Paige? According to the power rankings Paige implied she found an ally that can handle the Bellas. I am guessing its AJ but I don't see the video anywhere.


Apparently they got it wrong in the power rankings. I think they were talking about the raw video from the app in which she asks Emma to be her tag partner.

About the muscle and fitness thing I think she has to hit the gym a bit more, don't get me wrong, I still believe she is hottest girl there is right now, but she seems to have lost a bit of muscle lately, maybe all the travels and stuff doesn't give her time, but still if she is going to be in that magazine she needs to be at her best.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. The twitter handle of the guy who runs the magazine posted how he met Paige yesterday and will be seeing her soon. I'll post when I get home.


Maybe they're going to bang...

I cant see Paige as a good cover model for that, she's not particularly fit or ripped, more skinny than anything else.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Maybe they're going to bang...
> 
> I cant see Paige as a good cover model for that, she's not particularly fit or ripped, more skinny than anything else.


Paige is fit as f###. A cover shoot with her is guaranteed to be a hot seller. Lets be real here. SO what if she isn't "jacked" Majority of guys don't want their women looking like Cena.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige is fit as f###. A cover shoot with her is guaranteed to be a hot seller. Lets be real here. SO what if she isn't "jacked" Majority of guys don't want their women looking like Cena.


She really doesn't have much muscle definition at all, she's in shape, but she's not wow look at how fit she is. She's just in shape and skinny.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She really doesn't have much muscle definition at all, she's in shape, but she's not wow look at how fit she is. She's just in shape and skinny.


And extremely hot and likely would be one of their highest sold shoots featuring a diva to date. I know "she doesn't do it for you" but she does it for majority of everybody else.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She really doesn't have much muscle definition at all, she's in shape, but she's not wow look at how fit she is. She's just in shape and skinny.


She use to be more ripped, especially her abs and legs, when she was on NXT. More time to go to the gym I guess. Still the hottest girl in WWE by far IMO


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> She use to be more ripped, especially her abs and legs, when she was on NXT. More time to go to the gym I guess. Still the hottest girl in WWE by far IMO










like this pic? I see what you mean but I actually prefer her more now with a little less muscle.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> And extremely hot and likely would be one of their highest sold shoots featuring a diva to date. I know "she doesn't do it for you" but she does it for majority of everybody else.


Whats that have to do with her being in shape though? Hell put her on Maxim or something like that then. She's not a msucle and fitness chick, she's a model magazine chick. Yeah I don't get the appeal of Paige, she's so average looking that it dumfounds me when people praise her as the hottest chick ever.



Mordecay said:


> She use to be more ripped, especially her abs and legs, when she was on NXT. More time to go to the gym I guess. Still the hottest girl in WWE by far IMO


Well I never saw her NXT stuff, I'd imagine she was more ripped back then doing no travelling. 

Her being hot or not is personal opinion, I personally consider her to be so plain. You see chicks as hot or hotter than her every day in normal life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Her being hot or not is personal opinion, I personally consider her to be so plain. You see chicks as hot or hotter than her every day in normal life.


Yeah, let's keep it that way. I personally don't get all the buzz about Eva Marie either, but if you like it good for you. The only thing we seem to agree is Maryse though, that woman was (and still is) something else.



islesfan13 said:


> like this pic? I see what you mean but I actually prefer her more now with a little less muscle.


I'm just pass that point, a few pounds more or less won't change that she is the best.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Well Eva Marie did Muscle and Fitness, and I wouldn't call her super defined


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Maybe they're going to bang...
> 
> I cant see Paige as a good cover model for that, she's not particularly fit or ripped, more skinny than anything else.


Really? You get on to people who talks about Nikki, Eva, or Maryse yet your basically doing the same thing every time Paige is the subject.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Really? You get on to people who talks about Nikki, Eva, or Maryse yet your basically doing the same thing every time Paige is the subject.


If you can explain how I'm talking shit about Paige there I will agree with you. Saying someone isn't particularly ripped isn't talking shit about them, its just stating a fact. She's isn't ripped or possesing good muscle definition thesedays.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Well Eva Marie did Muscle and Fitness, and I wouldn't call her super defined










She'd have a very low body fat %, she's a gym junkie who focuses on muscle definition and staying slim.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> If you can explain how I'm talking shit about Paige there I will agree with you. Saying someone isn't particularly ripped isn't talking shit about them, its just stating a fact. She's isn't ripped or possesing good muscle definition thesedays.


And stating why someone like Nikki is hating?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> And stating why someone like Nikki is hating?


Huh?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Huh?


Yesterday i said no one talked about Nikki till her implants and you basically said i was hating because i was stating something i believed.


But enough of that you do crap on Paige or her fans often.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Yesterday i said no one talked about Nikki till her implants and you basically said i was hating because i was stating something i believed.
> 
> 
> But enough of that you do crap on Paige or her fans often.


I didn't say you were hating because of that, its because of everything and was a general comment. Nikki gets hate for absolutely everything. Pre implants people talked about the twins, never just one of them.

I'm not saying Paige is ugly which is a personal preference I'm saying she's not super ripped which is reality. Learn the difference. Thats not hating, thats just stating that she hasn't got a ripped body, which she doesn't.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> I didn't say you were hating because of that, its because of everything and was a general comment. Nikki gets hate for absolutely everything. Pre implants people talked about the twins, never just one of them.
> 
> I'm not saying Paige is ugly which is a personal preference I'm saying she's not super ripped which is reality. Learn the difference. Thats not hating, thats just stating that she hasn't got a ripped body, which she doesn't.


People here was NOT talking much about the twins before the implants. You did say i was hating but either way just because someone dont like Nikki dont mean they are hating it just they dont like her there a difference there also.

No need to argue this we wont agree so let agree to disagree.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> People here was NOT talking much about the twins before the implants. You did say i was hating but either way just because someone dont like Nikki dont mean they are hating it just they dont like her there a difference there also.
> 
> No need to argue this we wont agree so let agree to disagree.


I cant speak on WF's care factor on the Bellas back then, I wasn't on this forum. But the twins were popular enough, but their popularity exploded when they were allowed to be individual characters.

People genuinely hate the Bellas, look at the threads that get made about them. Nikki wears a dress to Raw=hate thread. Nikki says she has beat Paige before Fastlane=hate thread. Fearless=hate thread. Sure some people just dislike Nikki, but a lot of people despise her. And thats where a lot of my comments from from, I'm a fan of hers, she's gorgeous and has become a good all round Diva. Yet she's despised for absolutely everything she does, and that gets annoying.

And just one final thing on topic; one girl has a ripped body/stomach in particular, the other has little definition/visible muscle. Thats the difference between being ripped and just being in shape. I'm not hating on Paige when I say she isn't ripped.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I cant speak on WF's care factor on the Bellas back then, I wasn't on this forum. But the twins were popular enough, but their popularity exploded when they were allowed to be individual characters.
> 
> People genuinely hate the Bellas, look at the threads that get made about them. Nikki wears a dress to Raw=hate thread. Nikki says she has beat Paige before Fastlane=hate thread. Fearless=hate thread. Sure some people just dislike Nikki, but a lot of people despise her. And thats where a lot of my comments from from, I'm a fan of hers, she's gorgeous and has become a good all round Diva. Yet she's despised for absolutely everything she does, and that gets annoying.
> 
> And just one final thing on topic; one girl has a ripped body/stomach in particular, the other has little definition/visible muscle. Thats the difference between being ripped and just being in shape. I'm not hating on Paige when I say she isn't ripped.


Using Nikki as an example of a diva with a ripped stomach (trying to prove a point)is a damn bad choice. Hell Brie would have been a better example.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Using Nikki as an example of a diva with a ripped stomach (trying to prove a point)is a damn bad choice. Hell Brie would have been a better example.


Why? Nikki still has great definition. And it shows, and according to you it shows even further that Paige isn't ripped when the bad example Nikki is a lot more ripped than her.

besides this was just 2 photos in the first thread I looked in for Paige stomach pics and it proved my point.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Why? Nikki still has great definition. And it shows, and according to you it shows even further that Paige isn't ripped when the bad example Nikki is a lot more ripped than her.
> 
> besides this was just 2 photos in the first thread I looked in for Paige stomach pics and it proved my point.


I wont even argue this pointless argument. You think Nikki is hot and Paige is a plain Jane, while I and majority of others think the opposite. Opinions yo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I wont even argue this pointless argument. You think Nikki is hot and Paige is a plain Jane, while I and majority of others think the opposite. Opinions yo.


Change the subject much?

This discussion has nothing to do with attractiveness. This is all about muscle definition, how ripped Paige is. I dont need to find a woman attractive to be able to say she's ripped. Sarah Kaufman is a pretty unattractive woman but she's ripped when in fight shape.

And...Your love of Paige and hate of Nikki sure lead you to dismissing the Nikki pic I posted rather quickly.

So on top of that pot..kettle...you know the rest.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Can you people just knock this shit off already and stop making this thread a place of lunacy? So one mark sees a tweet that could mean anything but uses it as an excuse to hype Paige as the next Muscle and Fitness cover model and now I have to read pages of this shit? 

And I'd say EvaMaryse is just as obsessed with Paige as Islesfan. Seriously, how many fucking times do I have to read how overrated this guy thinks she is in terms of looks and wrestling ability or that he dislikes her because of her marks? I even see him constantly bring this up in threads that don't even pertain to her (I've seen it 3x in the last 24 hours actually), which is similar to how islesfan mentions Paige in every thread possible.

End this shit and post a fucking pic that I can look at already. Ya, Paige isn't as defined as she was in NXT, but you guys are seriously going to hijack this thread and argue about it for several pages? Bottom line, you are both obsessed. 

ut


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Back on subject, have a little Summer Breeze guys.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Can you people just knock this shit off already and stop making this thread a place of lunacy? So one mark sees a tweet that could mean anything but uses it as an excuse to hype Paige as the next Muscle and Fitness cover model and now I have to read pages of this shit?
> 
> And I'd say EvaMaryse is just as obsessed with Paige as Islesfan. Seriously, how many fucking times do I have to read how overrated this guy thinks she is in terms of looks and wrestling ability or that he dislikes her because of her marks? I even see him constantly bring this up in threads that don't even pertain to her (I've seen it 3x in the last 24 hours actually), which is similar to how islesfan mentions Paige in every thread possible.
> 
> ...


This made me giggle a bit but seriously that tweet did seem like a hint more than anything else. Of course nothings confirmed and it's pure speculation, but that's the first thing that would come to someones mind.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Back on subject, have a little Summer Breeze guys.


Any emma?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Any emma?


Here's one with her and Bayley from Twitter.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Summer is so hawt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Can you people just knock this shit off already and stop making this thread a place of lunacy? So one mark sees a tweet that could mean anything but uses it as an excuse to hype Paige as the next Muscle and Fitness cover model and now I have to read pages of this shit?
> 
> And I'd say EvaMaryse is just as obsessed with Paige as Islesfan. Seriously, how many fucking times do I have to read how overrated this guy thinks she is in terms of looks and wrestling ability or that he dislikes her because of her marks? I even see him constantly bring this up in threads that don't even pertain to her (I've seen it 3x in the last 24 hours actually), which is similar to how islesfan mentions Paige in every thread possible.
> 
> ...


From memory I've brought Paige up once in a non Paige thread in days and days, and that was to make a point about none of the Divas being great in ring. 

But I'm listening cant talk badly about Paige...guess I'll have to join in and talk shit about Nikki instead eh. Thats acceptable.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

On the debate about Paige's definition, first of all I must say that it is asinine that it escalated that far, secondly, I think Paige is more then defined enough for Muscle and Fitness, but I may be biased in that regard; seeing as everything about her is basically the personification of all of my utmost favorite physical traits and turn ons of the female form.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

jojo


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> From memory I've brought Paige up once in a non Paige thread in days and days, and that was to make a point about none of the Divas being great in ring.
> 
> But I'm listening cant talk badly about Paige...guess I'll have to join in and talk shit about Nikki instead eh. Thats acceptable.


No one said you have to do anything but just because you brought up Paige in a non Paige thread don't mean anything since most people comment on Nikki in Nikki threads. There are times you comment on Paige in Paige threads which is fine but don't go around and say stop hating on Nikki when you basically do the same on Paige. If you don't like people hating on Nikki then why do it to Paige?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

If they do decide on picking a WWE Diva for Muscle and Fitness, it should be Becky Lynch. She's easily the most ripped diva under contract, followed by Charlotte probably.

Won't happen coz she's not as well known.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Yeah, with Velvet Sky.


 Thea looks great as a blonde. If only her and Ivelisse did a shoot together


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> jojo


:banderas

Hoping she gets to do more than just ring announce in NXT.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

JoJo looked better with curly hair. Still cute though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Alexa Bliss. :wall


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige interview from the wrestling compadres podcast.
http://www.nerdist.com/pepisode/the-wrestling-compadres-slamcast-57-paige-the-boogeyman-booker-t/

Also the Boogeyman and Booker T are interviewed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

cazwell said:


>


I just don't like Brie, too skinny and that tattoo just doesn't work for me.

But Nikki :damn

:cena4 always wins indeed


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Truth photobomb lol, so creepy


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Truth haha.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well Nikki has a tattoo on her butt cheek, so both have bad choices in tattoos.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige & Show!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's in Newark for Raw tonight. I wonder if she'll end up on the show...


----------



## LilGeek (Nov 14, 2014)

have a lot of respect for Cameron after the recent total divas.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie, Lilian and Candice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya's body is amazing!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brittany


Who is this Brittany chick? I might need to do some... research. >


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva & Natalya. A bunch of the Divas were doing a fitness shoot prior to Raw tonight, so that means Eva is back on the road now too.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn, I don't care what anyone says, I think Eva Marie is super hot.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn Maria, I miss her. She should be in backstage interviews instead of Tom Phillips


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Eva & Natalya. A bunch of the Divas were doing a fitness shoot prior to Raw tonight, so that means Eva is back on the road now too.


Paige can be seen in the background. I wonder if she is a part of this shoot or maybe for Total Divas.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, Paige took part in the shoot too.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Eva is starting to look like a Dorito.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos












Mugging of Cena said:


> Who is this Brittany chick? I might need to do some... research. >


Former TNA Knockout.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Edit: photo not popping up


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Paige and aj are the new super powers!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ the GODDESS is back :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>












Please tell me there's more from this shoot.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Please tell me there's more from this shoot.


Is this from todays fitness shoot?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Please tell me there's more from this shoot.


If there is more then we are going to be in for a quite the treat. The photographer does some very revealing shoots with the women.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> If there is more then we are going to be in for a quite the treat. The photographer does some very revealing shoots with the women.


Whats the shoot from?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Whats the shoot from?


It's from a shoot she did last week.

Just found out that there are more :banderas


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> It's from a shoot she did last week.
> 
> Just found out that there are more :banderas


WWE shoot or private? I need pics:grin2:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> WWE shoot or private? I need pics:grin2:


Private. We're going to have to wait for the rest as that was just a preview.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


God damn she's incredible. No other Diva has ever looked anywhere near as good as Maryse does, even when she's not showing much skin.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572655868942135296:tucky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Rosita


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rosita looks freaking incredible.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CJ said:


> Lana


:lol Lana is great.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


>





CJ said:


> Rosita


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT tessmacher wow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Lynch


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella










Bayley


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Renee confirmed she and Dean are dating. Now all the fangirls are cursing her while all the fanboys are giving Ambrose a mental high five.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Does this photo of Sasha exist somewhere like, HQ and without Charlotte on it?










I need this in my life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Renee confirmed she and Dean are dating. Now all the fangirls are cursing her while all the fanboys are giving Ambrose a mental high five.


:ambrose THE GOAT


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Blue Pants :cena6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Uso stay winning. :banderas


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

bama4


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

These Naomi outfits are getting ridiculous :cena6 bama4


Love it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


Wow! :datass


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Lana!!!!!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT ass on LANA!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tommy-V said:


> bama4


Lana sporting pigtails? Welp, brb...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bryan and Brie look like an Amish couple here:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lana


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EvaMaryse said:


> Spoiler


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I find Tessa Blanchard really pretty. WWE should sign her, being 3rd generation and all.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, Tessa is hot!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn Terrell


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Double K can't wrestle to save her life but damn she is hot


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Yes, Tessa is hot!


Yep.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee Young


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Compare to some KK wasn't the worst in the ring. I miss her though she is gorgeous she my third goddess.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> bama4


Straight up *GOAT.* 

Argue it... I fucking dare you!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Straight up *GOAT.*
> 
> Argue it... I fucking dare you!


I love Lana, but I personally think Paige is more attractive then her or anyone else in the WWE (or anyone else period that I have seen); but that's just my own tastes.

Lana is drop dead stunning through.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I love Lana, but I personally think Paige is more attractive then her or anyone else in the WWE (or anyone else period that I have seen); but that's just my own tastes.
> 
> Lana is drop dead stunning through.


Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, and I LOVE Paige, but we've seen Lana naked, so we know EXACTLY what she's got. I have a hard time believing Paige has a better body than Lana.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I love Lana, but I personally think Paige is more attractive then her or anyone else in the WWE (or anyone else period that I have seen); but that's just my own tastes.
> 
> Lana is drop dead stunning through.


Second this. I rank Renee Young as #2 and Aj and Emma tied for third. Not too into Lana.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Not too into Lana.


These words....in that order....don't make sense


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hades1313 said:


> Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, and I LOVE Paige, but we've seen Lana naked, so we know EXACTLY what she's got. I have a hard time believing Paige has a better body than Lana.


Oh, I'm not saying that Lana isn't a beautiful woman, nor am I saying she doesn't have an _amazing_ body, she is and she does, but I personally think that Paige is both more attractive and has a better body then any of the other girls; but that's just my own opinion.

Lana's definitely my number two if I had to list through.



islesfan13 said:


> Second this. I rank Renee Young as #2 and Aj and Emma tied for third. Not too into Lana.


AJ, Renee and Emma are definitely high up there for me too, through AJ less so recently.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige will be my first too, probably she hasn't have the best body, but because she is different. Lana is hot, Emma, Renee, Summer, Nikki and most of the divas are stunning, but I have seen so many women like them that I'm not impressed that much. Paige stands out for that, for been different, and that makes her so hot to me. British accent and a cool personality are a big plus too lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I really would like to see renee young in some kind of storyline.
And get her integrated more than just being a backstage interviewer.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

What kind of storyline would that be though?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^ I thought that angle with Rowan could have been great but they droped it


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lana all the way for me among the current women. (Though there are other E women I find attractive.)

If the nxt roster is also counted, Alexa is up there.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jojo


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

a lot of Divas wearing tight sexy dresses.

:zayn3 JoJo


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Man, I recommend anyone who might be a big fan of Women's wrestling to go on YouTube and type in "Toyota Manami vs Aja Kong, Toyota Manami vs Toshiyo Yamada, and/or Toyota Manami vs Kyoko Inoue then just watch any of the one on one matches that pop up.

Those matches are the cream of the crop when it comes to female wrestling and if you weren't already, I'm sure you'd quickly gain respect/admiration for said ladies...especially Toyota Manami


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Besically she gets asked the same questions we have heard in countless interviews.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Pics from last nights NXT TV Taping in Ohio.
Alexa v Sasha & Bayley v Charlotte.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki Bella










Alexa Bliss



















Dana Brooke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Nikki Bella


Beat me too it. Such a Goddess.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Another hot shot of Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

More pics from the NXT taping in Ohio


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jojo :zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What was special about this NXT taping? Sorry, just don't usually see taping snaps posted in here, so I'm wondering.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> What was special about this NXT taping? Sorry, just don't usually see taping snaps posted in here, so I'm wondering.


That it was taking place in Ohio.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> That it was taking place in Ohio.


this was the first time they moved out of the comfort zone?


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

my champ. like her in ring. she is great female heel. combines look and skill.









in wwe i prefer paige in ring.
somehow i also love the freak intro of emma with her nerdy dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> this was the first time they moved out of the comfort zone?


Yeah, the first NXT show out of Florida. I've seen a few sites reporting that they might be doing these out of state shows more often starting in May.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, the first NXT show out of Florida. I've seen a few sites reporting that they might be doing these out of state shows more often starting in May.


What about out of the US of A?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll just go ahead and say it....

I want to bury my face in Jojo's ass...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer and Emma at the Arnold Sports Festival


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


:grin2::grin2:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Who's the hot blonde?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Legasee said:


> Who's the hot blonde?


Gionna Daddio, she's training in NXT at the moment.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

16 2nds of pure divinity!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva repping her Shredz


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer, Kaitlyn & Emma


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> SUCHA BAD ACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The newest paige painting piece by Rob Schamberger.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why is Paige always doing the Miley cyrus tongue?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Why is Paige always doing the Miley cyrus tongue?


I guess she's just having fun or being silly? who knows; through it's not like she has her tongue out in every photo anyway.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe its some kind of nervous tick.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Why is Paige always doing the Miley cyrus tongue?


So you'll have something to complain about.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> So you'll have something to complain about.


Thats nice of her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Why is Paige always doing the Miley cyrus tongue?


From what I heard in an interview, she says she doesn't like to smile a lot in photos or in general, so instead of been serious all the time she does that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> From what I heard in an interview, she says she doesn't like to smile a lot in photos or in general, so instead of been serious all the time she does that.


Fair enough. Better than Kanye's sad face he pulls because he doesn't like smiling.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss & Charlotte


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita, K2, Melina & Velvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany & Havok


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Lita with an Ewok


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


who's that?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PaigeLover said:


> who's that?


Looks like Brooke Tessmacher


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Looks like Brooke Tessmacher


 I thought that was her


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha with Brock Lesnar Guy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mia Yim


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I usually am a big fan of tattooed girls but ever since Velvet extended her left arm tat, she's dropped from a 9-10 to about a 7 for me :draper2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke



















Mandy Leon










JoJo


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:kanye


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

wtf Rosa :kobe


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Bayleys penchant for f-bombs on her twitter page [LOL]!!!!
http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/b/bayley/#27844375


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Bayleys penchant for f-bombs on her twitter page [LOL]!!!!
> http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/b/bayley/#27844375




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/182922530565259264
pics?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I really like this photo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why was the previous thread closed?

Anyway, stay weird.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Suggestion: I think there should be a moratorium on these "Who's hotter" threads.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Suggestion: I think there should be a moratorium on these "Who's hotter" threads.


Second that, I saw a lot of them lately, it's kind of annoying and always have the same results anyways.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree as well. And they are getting rather boring.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

^ Holy Shit


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Fearless Nikki


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Big fan of Allysin Kay.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dell said:


> Does this photo of Sasha exist somewhere like, HQ and without Charlotte on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The goddess :zayn3










Sasha going HAM for that top spot :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Birthday Girl!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Eva's ass + thighs = :wall


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


lip slip


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


> lip slip


Nattie really won that night :mj2



Spoiler


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Eva's ass + thighs = :wall


God damn she's incredible. Who cares about wrasslin when you've got a body like that.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nattie really won that night :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


lol it must of been good because naomi's eyes are closed


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

YUCK!!!!!

Natties should be glad naomi didnt rip-one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

december_blue said:


>



Bliss <3

Prettiest girl in the E. Total wife material.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


:lenny


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Emma looking very nice. bama4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita & Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Allysin Kay


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Becky


Becky tho! :zayn3


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


>


Becoming a big fan of Bliss


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 Perfect:grin2:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Even Flow said:


>


Alexa is so adorable!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy!



















Anyone remember her sister?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Nikki


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

DO WANT


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Paige


I used to think that Paige's abs were the best among divas and one of her best assets, not anymore.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Foxy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOxy is filming in Africa. looks like this season will focus less on the amigas and more on their lives individually. I still haven't heard anything about Rosa though.


Mordecay said:


> I used to think that Paige's abs were the best among divas and one of her best assets, not anymore.


She just gained a few pounds. But I disagree that her abs were her best asset. To me its her a$$ and eyes.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> She just gained a few pounds. But I disagree that her abs were her best asset. To me its her a$$ and eyes.


Her best asset is her in-ring work and charisma, but physically I would say it's her face, she is really pretty. I stop now before the ussual suspects complain again


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


Hands down one of the hottest women in wrestling. :fact


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legasee said:


> Hands down one of the hottest women in wrestling. :fact


Yep :agree:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

AJ Lee


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet & Jackie


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

(Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Thea Trinidad


something about this disgusts me


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> something about this disgusts me


The photo is rather creepy. Glad I'm not the only one who noticed it. She's like a scary raven\bird


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> The photo is rather creepy. Glad I'm not the only one who noticed it. She's like a scary raven\bird


she shouldn't take pics like that anymore


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> *Natalya*


Is it just me or does Nattie get twenty times hotter when she wears that kind of get up? :homer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rosa


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

I hope AJ and Paige wins at Wrestlemania.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww baby Sasha. Cute as hell


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bliss


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa Bliss is so damn pretty, those eyes :zayn3

Sasha looks better when she uses less make up IMO


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Daaaaw Sasha Banks looks so cute with that smile. I just wanna put my dick in her mouth.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss = perfection


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Bae your foods getting cold.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin, Becky and Mick Foley!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Candice LeRae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Got ur gurl, Cena.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Even Flow said:


>


Poor Taryn she one tough cookie though


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










Eve


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Dana Brooke & Becky Lynch


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Dana Brooke & Becky Lynch


Becky:banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I dont like those side straps that Becky has. I wanna see more skin baby! :lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Ronda Rousey and Shayna Baszler showing off WWE Skills.: https://youtu.be/aQI3xvNlrbs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Naomi, Paige and her tongue (that thing have a life of its own lol)


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Yellowbarbie (NJPW)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Naomi, Paige and her tongue (that thing have a life of its own lol)


2-fudging cute!!!!...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Yellowbarbie very nice.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn Kaitlyn got dem melons for tits. #FutureBackProblems


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer & Emma


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Is it bad that the Soska's (looks like them at least) are hotter than the two Diva's in that pic?



Morrison17 said:


>


Dat Eva!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy and Torrie










Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Mandy and Torrie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Torrie still look hot and DAT KELLY KELLY how I miss seeing her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>












Sorry had to :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Those were prince/purple rain lyrics in that paige pic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Sorry had to :lol


Lol, but wasn't she the one who only wanted a f*ck buddy? I'll never understand this woman


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know I find it sad that both TNA and Lucha Underground can give us generally entertaining intergender matches/fueds and yet WWE does fuck all with their women's division


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria & Alpha Female


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

K2










Fearless Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mia Yim


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca. Anyone remember her?



















Back in the day as a Diva:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCalVal


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Lol, but wasn't she the one who only wanted a f*ck buddy? I'll never understand this woman


There's a lot of layers to irony to that instagram picture. But I love the girl so I'm going to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

How about we not read into what Paige may or may not have meant with that picture? As someone mentioned, it's a Prince lyric. Maybe she was just jamming to some Prince and felt inspired. Maybe it's a veiled shot at a guy. Maybe it was just totally random. It's not like you've got a shot with her or she's seeking your approval or psychoanalysis. Some of you peeps are so grody. Yuck!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

december_blue said:


> How about we not read into what Paige may or may not have meant with that picture? As someone mentioned, it's a Prince lyric. Maybe she was just jamming to some Prince and felt inspired. Maybe it's a veiled shot at a guy. Maybe it was just totally random. It's not like you've got a shot with her or she's seeking your approval or psychoanalysis. Some of you peeps are so grody. Yuck!


Not reading anything into it, just saying there is a funny irony there. Undoubtedly unintentional, but there none the less.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Summer has nice abs bama


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Miz, I f*cking hate you.

Oh Maryse, why did you left?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>






Mordecay said:


> Miz, I f*cking hate you.
> 
> Oh Maryse, why did you left?


Divas division just hasn't been the same without her. 

Miz should get more praise for his dedication to wrestling than he does. Seriously he's got enough money to retire, he's only used as a jobber thesedays and he has a ridiculously gorgeous megababe at home yet he goes on the road 5-6 days a week without her.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Alica Fox?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Alica Fox?


Yes, filming for Total Divas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Divas division just hasn't been the same without her.
> 
> Miz should get more praise for his dedication to wrestling than he does. Seriously he's got enough money to retire, he's only used as a jobber thesedays and he has a ridiculously gorgeous megababe at home yet he goes on the road 5-6 days a week without her.


Usually don't agree with you, but if I were Miz I'll find a 9 to 5 job just to see Maryse every day.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Yes, filming for Total Divas.


is she dating Sydal?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

looks like evan bourne


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


Has her boobs become gotten smaller? I remember them being a lot bigger


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Has her boobs become gotten smaller? I remember them being a lot bigger


I think it's just the picture.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Post and pic deleted out of respect for fellow forum members.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Natalyas hotnesss has increased in the last few weeks. Tj/tyson you lucky lucky man.
> And onto another couple.
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's something you should keep to yourself, is just weird to post it and that is coming from a huge Paige mark.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Can people please stop posting such creepy posts about Paige? I am a huge mark for her and think she is absolutely gorgeous and all (very much so), but this shit is just really just fucking creepy and too far.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah this thread just went Total Divas. Speaking of, what happened to Bradley. He seemed like a good guy.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Can people please stop posting such creepy posts about Paige? I am a huge mark for her and think she is absolutely gorgeous and all (very much so), but this shit is just really just fucking creepy and too far.


Paige has some effed up fans. It's bizarre


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Paige has some effed up fans. It's bizarre


Really is, makes me feel embarrassed to be a Paige fan sometimes when I see some of her fans post shit like that.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry guys.

My intentions were not to come-off as creepy. And if i did to you.
Then again im sorry [And also again its not what i meant to do].

My intent was to build/elaborate on overcomers post from weeks back.
What he said in that post about>>. If we are true fans of hers we would be for happy for her regardless. Thats what that post was for.

Just taking his advice. 

Maybe i should of re-worded it. Or just be happy for her and not exhibit it
on the forums. Again i apologize.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

badari said:


>


That ref was hilarious the whole match. ni**a was tripping out.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


If that how she waits Cena in bed, :cena winslol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lufisto.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


God damn :done


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Only got around to watching the Paige and Dolph Comic Con Interview from February today, thought that shit was hilarious. :waffle


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Her Ig probably crashed after this pic


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy St. Patrick's Day indeed SoCal Val.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


BAD! bama4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


Damn kada

The inventor of leggins should get a Nobel Prize lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jojo.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


God Gawd


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Paige doing a Make-A-Wish?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Not sure this is worthy of a new thread so ill post it here. New Paige interview. https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/gorilla-position/id961131289
She talks wrestlemania, not being given enough time to tell a story, favorite food, shes a pretty good singer and Lana taught her how to twerk where one day she ripped her trousers in front of everyone.... Also she said she is going to upload a vine of her twerking sometime.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Paige doing a Make-A-Wish?


:Jordan


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Zeroapoc said:


> Paige doing a Make-A-Wish?


LAME!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just beautiful :zayn3












islesfan13 said:


> Not sure this is worthy of a new thread so ill post it here. New Paige interview. https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/gorilla-position/id961131289
> She talks wrestlemania, not being given enough time to tell a story, favorite food, shes a pretty good singer and Lana taught her how to twerk where one day she ripped her trousers in front of everyone.... Also she said she is going to upload a vine of her twerking sometime.


Is there any link that is not in ITunes? Can't hear it. Btw Paige twerking kada :homer :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Just beautiful :zayn3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not that I am aware of.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Just beautiful :zayn3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://talksport.com/wwe/gorilla-po...interview-ic-title-debate-and-brockroman-chat


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> shes a pretty good singer and Lana taught her how to twerk where one day she ripped her trousers in front of everyone.... Also she said she is going to upload a vine of her twerking sometime.


 Lana + Paige twerking =


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige, Eva, Kendall, Bayley, Charlotte, Carmella (I think???) and Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany & Havok


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578710357411254272


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Apparently Maryse has a role in Sharknado 3 on top of a starring role in a romcom called Karla.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Love Natalya's new gear.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


So pretty


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva



















Cameron


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige, pretty hot as usual










KC Cassidy, looking forward to her NXT debut


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

eva the goddess :clap


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

CJ said:


> Becky


God Becky is so beautiful.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Its insane how good Nikki looks. Dat body is indescribable.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Good news! Eva is back doing in-ring training.




























Foxy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige










Emma looking good these days, not a big fan of her face but the rest kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Emma is in the best shape of her career.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So at house shows the girls just let the bottoms ride up as far as possible?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread needs more TNA Knockout love


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Paige


God she is just so stunning. kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More Paige, I believe she has looking for more "special brownies" lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paigeshizzle antidivaizzle!!!!
And emma looks great in that pic of hers as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

snoop is high af :tommy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Emma


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cute and hot, really there is nothing much better than that


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Joey finally got her!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>




















My god Sasha's so f'n pretty :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Sorry kiddies. It looks like AJ Lee is still married.*


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky can kick my ass for real, but I don't care :banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

My lord natalyas hotness has increased 10-fold!!!!
Not just looks but her overall attitude as well. All she needs is a push next.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Gotta say im happy for Eva she working hard training

https://instagram.com/p/0ontMnmzVr/


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet & Havok


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Natalya is proof that bad girls are sexier than good girls.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Sasha*


Sasha is a total boss; quite a beaut.



Mordecay said:


> Cute and hot, really there is nothing much better than that


I'm surprised no one's made a corny "I wouldn't turn that Page" joke yet, nonetheless; looking great as usual. :nice


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Candice LeRae kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Since there are not many pics of Paige lately, you can't go wrong with Becky (a match between the two :banderas)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's what I was talking about


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Since there are not many pics of Paige lately, you can't go wrong with Becky (a match between the two :banderas)


I feel ya my dude. :trips5


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im startin to dig this becky lynch!!!!! Hard bodied hottie for sure.
And a nice face 2.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


So Perfect


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma looking good these days


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Nattie looking really good these days.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana, Charlotte & Devin










Dana, Charlotte & Becky










Emma


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nikki is such a killa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

tuned into countdown today, really surprised to see who guest commentated.





































noelle's so freakinn adorable, can't take it! lmao.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is on a league on her own IMO


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> She is on a league on her own IMO


Reason #1 why her line at Axxess is the biggest by a landslide.:surprise:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I will certainly grant you that it could be the angle and pants/shorts, but boy there is a real difference in booty there!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

When did Paige get so big?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Reason #1 why her line at Axxess is the biggest by a landslide.:surprise:


She has been wasted today, she should have been a VIP, but lucky the ones who got to meet her for less money, probably first and last year that this happens


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> JoJo


was about to post this :zayn3


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

those eyes, man


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> When did Paige get so big?


popularity or her ass?


Mordecay said:


> She has been wasted today, she should have been a VIP, but lucky the ones who got to meet her for less money, probably first and last year that this happens


Not really since shes done just about every wizard world this year. So they'll make their money from that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


She really looks like a princess, is so damn pretty. And the fact she is improoving in the ring makes her even better

Like the one poster wrote, those eyes though.



islesfan13 said:


> Not really since shes done just about every wizard world this year. So they'll make their money from that.


Still, they could have made a shit load of money. In Wizard World they have to divide the income with them, don't think that's the case in Axxes.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> When did Paige get so big?


If you mean her butt, it's been growing pretty steadily the past few months. She's always had a nice butt, she's just wearing shorts that highlight it a lot better, but it has been getting bigger. She likely squats a lot.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

AJ and Paige looked great on SD


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Barbie Blank


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige and aj and nikki were great in their smackdown promo.
The only bad part is brie. God bless her heart she cant talk to save her life.

This mania match feels more like a triple threat match with brie
as a guest appearance.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I won the thread.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> I will certainly grant you that it could be the angle and pants/shorts, but boy there is a real difference in booty there!


Booty is booty, and I'll take em both. :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


 another reason to dislike the miz


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita @ FanAxxes


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla, Summer, Naomi and Foxy


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Holy shit Cameron...











:kobe4


----------



## Nasty_Magician (Mar 27, 2015)

Of the current crop of Divas AJ is probably my favorite.


----------



## Nasty_Magician (Mar 27, 2015)

http://www.mountrantmore.com/girls/top-10-hottest-wwe-divas-of-all-time/

Tori Wilson should've been on this list over Lana.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nasty_Magician said:


> http://www.mountrantmore.com/girls/top-10-hottest-wwe-divas-of-all-time/
> 
> Tori Wilson should've been on this list over Lana.


Hotness is very subjective, so I can't really fault the author. However, I don't agree with a lot of that list.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All four look good but holy crap, Paige looks :homer. Hope for that solo pic of her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Too sweet!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

More like Kim K each day that goes by.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So Cal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cameron


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

pinofreshh said:


> Booty is booty, and I'll take em both. :yum:


Ass is ass, booty is a big ass. AJ just has a little ass, no booty there at all.



december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>


Good god Maryse just keeps getting sexier.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Last one before going to sleep. Paige and Lana, Paige looking weird though


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eugh the Miley tongue, she's pretty enough, nothing special, but the Miley tongue does her no favours in every single photo.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Ass is ass, booty is a big ass. AJ just has a little ass, no booty there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An ass dont need to be big to be nice. AJ has a nice firm ass.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> More like Kim K each day that goes by.


Guess that what reality TV on E! does to people.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Nikki Bella and Maryse both look great in @EvaMaryse 's post picture. Shame that we didn't get to see Nikki vs Maryse feud when Maryse was around. Would of been pretty entertaining with two beautiful ladies.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> An ass dont need to be big to be nice. AJ has a nice firm ass.


But she doesn't have a booty which was my point.



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Guess that what reality TV on E! does to people.


All the Divas love taking selfies, but for some reason when Nikki does it its a bad thing...



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Nikki Bella and Maryse both look great in @EvaMaryse 's post picture. Shame that we didn't get to see Nikki vs Maryse feud when Maryse was around. Would of been pretty entertaining with two beautiful ladies.*


A feud between the two today would be really good.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> But she doesn't have a booty which was my point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah, I agree. Now that Nikki Bella has all the puzzles together and improved in the ring. I can say that Nikki can match Maryse. I hope to see these 2 feud in the future and Maryse back in the WWE one day.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Yeah, I agree. Now that Nikki Bella has all the puzzles together and improved in the ring. I can say that Nikki can match Maryse. I hope to see these 2 feud in the future and Maryse back in the WWE one day.*


I genuinely think they could produce a fun feud and some good matches. Both can work the mic, and work a good match when given the time. They're both stunningly gorgeous. If only.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> I genuinely think they could produce a fun feud and some good matches. Both can work the mic, and work a good match when given the time. They're both stunningly gorgeous. If only.


*That pretty much is true and that the thing I detest the most. "If only".*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva



















Sharmell, Michelle McCool, Lilian & Torrie










Cameron


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *That pretty much is true and that the thing I detest the most. "If only".*


If only indeed. Maryse needs to make that return, even just for a year. Was so much potential for some fun segments with her Miz and Mizdow too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

To each their own all I will say bout Nikki v Maryse (would be team Maryse for that feud).


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Both Nikki & Maryse are/were average wrestlers at best so I don't see anything in a possible feud to get excited about.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Devin Taylor


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bayley's body is something else.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke












IDONTSHIV said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar


Wrong thread Shiv. Unless Buffy's now a wrestler :surprise:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Both Nikki & Maryse are/were average wrestlers at best so I don't see anything in a possible feud to get excited about.


Depends how you define wrestler. If you're talking purely in ring none of the Divas are amazing in ring. But as female wrestlers Maryse and Nikki are both pretty good; capable of having good-great Diva matches. Very capable of working the mic, sexy, Maryse in particular oozed charisma.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Bayley's body is something else.





















And the fact that she's covered-up a lot more than many of the other girls in the company and STILL has a bangin body says something

:neymar


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Depends how you define wrestler. If you're talking purely in ring none of the Divas are amazing in ring. But as female wrestlers Maryse and Nikki are both pretty good; capable of having good-great Diva matches. Very capable of working the mic, sexy, Maryse in particular oozed charisma.


Matter of opinion on that.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

jcagnee said:


> And the fact that she's covered-up a lot more than many of the other girls in the company and STILL has a bangin body says something
> 
> :neymar


Why is WWE covering her up


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma










Maryse










Cameron & Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


 I never really like her but can she return already. Jesus christ she's hot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Torrie is so perfect. If only Torrie Trish & Alexa all took a pic together


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie, Victoria & Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige in her HOF dress kada.

My God Skaff is a lucky man, but I'm seriously getting tired of the tongue on every pic, even the serious face is better.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Matter of opinion on that.


Certain talent isn't a matter of opinion, I suppose their is the opinion of whether people automatically despise models or if they can understand that everyone starts off with zero talent. Maryse and Nikki have both had some good matches so they have the talent there to do so, both can work the mic, Maryse was more charismatic than most guys have ever been, their sexiness I suppose is a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse





Even Flow said:


>





december_blue said:


>


Okay its official; Maryse is so gorgeous that its now become ridiculous how hot she is damn you Miz.

Alicia Fox doesn't get enough love, she's stunning.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


>


Lita was so busty at the HOF. :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Certain talent isn't a matter of opinion, I suppose their is the opinion of whether people automatically despise models or if they can understand that everyone starts off with zero talent. Maryse and Nikki have both had some good matches so they have the talent there to do so, both can work the mic, Maryse was more charismatic than most guys have ever been, their sexiness I suppose is a matter of personal opinion.


Matter of opinion on who you think is good and who i find good we wont agree and i understand the model into wrestler and starting zero talent. Also on what matches are good and not good.

Again i am a Kelly Kelly fan who a model turned wrestler.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Lita was so busty at the HOF. :banderas


Indeed she was, first thing I noticed.



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Matter of opinion on who you think is good and who i find good we wont agree and i understand the model into wrestler and starting zero talent. Also on what matches are good and not good.
> 
> Again i am a Kelly Kelly fan who a model turned wrestler.


I just mean really talent is subjective to opinion. People's opinion on someone doesn't really change their level of talent.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Indeed she was, first thing I noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> I just mean really talent is subjective to opinion. People's opinion on someone doesn't really change their level of talent.


Maybe true but then again someone might find one talented while others don't it opinions.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:ass


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> :ass


Damn Brie got an ass :ass


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


What a beauty


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maryse and Miz: https://vine.co/v/OLWOghBVKxF


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Laycool


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Ithil said:


>


OMG! Cuteness overload!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

$asha Banks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally one without the tongue, a lot better lMO


----------



## Melons (Mar 26, 2015)

I would eat something that fell off my grandmother just to linger awkwardly around Renee Young.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

https://twitter.com/mscharlottewwe

Charlotte with Lesnar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

God i would kill to be there.
Well not kill. You know what i mean.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WWEAJLee: The honorary member of Team Anti Diva @rondaRousey http://t.co/zGVGFf9wfB

WWE: You know it's #WrestleMania when @therock takes a picture of @rondaRousey @WWEAJLee and @realPaigeWWE backstage! http://t.co/fHa45Is0qJ

Dwayne, Rousey, AJ Lee, & Paige


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Thats a much better version of the three amigas.
Or the rocks angels!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Dat Paige. Does anyone know if the gear Paige wore today was only a mania thing or her new gear for the next few months?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


>


goddess putting in WERK :banderas

What a great MANIA. :mark:


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

aj is freaking ripped her abs put many men on the roster to shame


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Holy shit, AJ's abs.

As an astute poster on the previous page pointed out, most men on the roster should be ashamed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This, she is as proud as any parent could be


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Okay its official; Maryse is so gorgeous that its now become ridiculous how hot she is damn you Miz.
> 
> Alicia Fox doesn't get enough love, she's stunning.


Agreed on both counts. Maryse is a next level human being.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Alexa Bliss


Where is she? I can't see her through all that makeup.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I fucking hate Miz lol

Anyway, Emma :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

bipartisan101 said:


> Where is she? I can't see her through all that makeup.


 my house lol. Forreal she's probably in her hotel room


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Charlotte is just ripped!!!!!!! And tonights divas match was really good.
Naomi is getting better in-my-eyes. Still needs to work & focus more.

But im not going to deny she is showing some strides.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Put a mask on her face and I'd let Charlotte dominate me anyday kada Dat body bama4


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ CUTE


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

That body on Noelle Foley :banderas

Also Paige has been looking a little thicker lately as well and she looks superb for it :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DA GOAT :homer


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


God damn kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


oh i missed you kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky f*cking Lynch :zayn3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_- Vince McMahon is super-high on Lana and reportedly has big plans for her._ :clap



_- There's speculation that new WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins wasn't alone when he traveled from WrestleMania 31 to New York City for The Today Show and then back to California for RAW. NXT Diva Zahra Schreiber, who had her nude photo leaked in the recent Rollins Twitter debacle, tweeted the following this morning:_

*@zahraschreiber*

_Cali, NY, back to Cali and now back FL all within 48 hours _

ick!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra










Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sounds like she was hinting at getting called up to the main roster


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> _- There's speculation that new WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins wasn't alone when he traveled from WrestleMania 31 to New York City for The Today Show and then back to California for RAW. NXT Diva Zahra Schreiber, who had her nude photo leaked in the recent Rollins Twitter debacle, tweeted the following this morning:_


Not sure, but isn't that Zahra?? :rollins YOU DAWG


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ Yeah, I think that's her.

_*Vince McMahon Very High on Two Divas After WWE NXT Live Event*_

_- As noted, Vince McMahon attended his first WWE NXT live event in San Jose this past Friday night. Vince was said to be very high on Charlotte after seeing her match with NXT Women's Champion Sasha Banks. There had been talk of bringing Charlotte to the main roster but that talk multiplied once Vince saw her work. Vince also requested that Charlotte be featured more in the new Tapout commercials.

Vince also reportedly loved the work that Banks did at the NXT live event on Friday._


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Not sure, but isn't that Zahra?? :rollins YOU DAWG


*
Damn Zahra's an asshole.*


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Not sure, but isn't that Zahra?? :rollins YOU DAWG


She was also pictured next to Rollins mom and stepdad at 'Mania so they must be an item now...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Cat_L said:


> She was also pictured next to Rollins mom and stepdad at 'Mania so they must be an item now...


Pic? Think she had front row seats.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Seth DA GOD! 










Wilson


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

Raylan Givens said:


> Pic? Think she had front row seats.











Seth's stepdad has the pink shirt next to Zahra and his moms next to him...that also looks like Seth' brother on the far left. There was a pic of Seth's mom on a fan's Instagram next to Zahra but I think it's now been removed.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Who cares who he dates, it's his business not ours.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Who cares if he cheated and is now dating his side piece, they all want the D anyway.


:rollins


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :rollins


Not what I posted but still, his business not ours. No crime committed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hope it becomes an on air thing for lulz


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


She's so fit. :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Not what I posted but still, his business not ours. No crime committed.


Nobody's judging bro, why so mad?


DAT Becky tho, so ripped kada


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Raylan Givens said:


> Nobody's judging bro, why so mad?
> 
> 
> DAT Becky tho, so ripped kada


Not mad, people are just taking his personal business too seriously. Internet for ya.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Not mad, people are just taking his personal business too seriously. Internet for ya.



Fair enough. Back to diva pics :


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Apparently Maria Kanellis has just been in a TV show, called the Opposite Sex, half naked.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

It was a film that came out late last year.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah ok, only just heard about it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Saraya Knight congratulating her daughter on her first WM victory. *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:banderas kada :homer










:sodone


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :banderas kada :homer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn kada


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Who else thinks Sexy Star from LU is soooo fucking hot??


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :banderas kada :homer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's on another level of hot.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

She looks awful in that picture, just to clarify. 

I hope I'm not alone in thinking this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> She's on another level of hot.


Too bad the rest come out in May 2th


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> She looks awful in that picture, just to clarify.
> 
> I hope I'm not alone in thinking this.


Looks/what is attractive are subjective and all that but yeah I agree. I dont get the big deal about Paige at all, find her very, very average. But she does have some hot photos though...but not that one. Not at all.

*Eva Marie*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Nicole Queen @Dell @Randumo24 @JBLoser 








*You know how we keep getting told that AJ is a selfish bitch who just wants to bury all the other Divas? Well, my eyes must be deceiving me, because it looks like she's wearing a Bayley shirt in this picture and increasing her merchandise sales. What kind of selfish bitch would do something like this :wee-bey?*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Nicole Queen @Dell @Randumo24 @JBLoser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz wearing a shirt once doesn't cancel all the years of Super AJ squashing everyone.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Putting Paige over staying outside the ring at Mania to let her shine, putting Bayley over promoting her merch the night after.

:draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Eva Marie as a brunette :applause


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dell said:


> Putting Paige over staying outside the ring at Mania to let her shine, putting Bayley over promoting her merch the night after.
> 
> :draper2


*Losing to every Total Diva in 2013 and only winning on PPV







*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> *Eva Marie*


Eva Marie looks so much better as a brunette, by god :banderas


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Please don't try to turn this into a bait thread with these blatantly passive-aggressive posts.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Dell said:


> Putting Paige over staying outside the ring at Mania to let her shine, putting Bayley over promoting her merch the night after.
> 
> :draper2


Just saying, but it's not like AJ put Paige over at all during their feud and she didn't sell anything at Mania after being taken out the whole match. Would have been more impressed if she stayed out the whole match and Paige won on her own. That would be putting Paige over. And she wore a shirt. It's not like she got on the mic and cut a promo about how awesome Bayley is. It was a cool gesture, but let's not act like it was the most amazing thing ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> It's not like she got on the mic and cut a promo about how awesome Bayley is.


*
She already did that when she won this*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

@Cleavage someone is clearly trying to start a mark war in this thread.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

So this thread turned into another day of one group bashing Aj another saying she puts everyone over. Paige marks going crazy over Paige and EvaMaryse stating his daily post that Paige is an average plain Jane? Deja vu


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Can we please not turn this thread into a hatefest? let's just post pics of gorgeous female wrestlers; can we?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Can we please not turn this thread into a hatefest? let's just post pics of gorgeous female wrestlers; can we?


+1


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> Just saying, but it's not like AJ put Paige over at all during their feud and she didn't sell anything at Mania after being taken out the whole match. Would have been more impressed if she stayed out the whole match and Paige won on her own. That would be putting Paige over. And she wore a shirt. It's not like she got on the mic and cut a promo about how awesome Bayley is. It was a cool gesture, but let's not act like it was the most amazing thing ever.


It's not like the crowd started chanting "Bayley" or anything...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Looks/what is attractive are subjective and all that but yeah I agree. I dont get the big deal about Paige at all, find her very, very average. But she does have some hot photos though...but not that one. Not at all.
> 
> *Eva Marie*


Eva is stunning in this pic. The darker hair brings out her features.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Lulz wearing a shirt once doesn't cancel all the years of Super AJ squashing everyone.


Why start something did you not hear her speech for the slammy and she has put over people.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's one of Paige and AJ










and one of just AJ herself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> It's not like the crowd started chanting "Bayley" or anything...


*Not sure why some are getting offended when nothing I've stated is untrue, and this is a discussion thread. I've tagged AJ fans to discuss AJ's pictured attire on Monday. If you don't care, don't respond.



HBK:316 said:











Click to expand...

Her abs get tighter every time I see her :banderas*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Her abs get tighter every time I see her :banderas*


I know right? she's been looking amazing since she came back in early March kada


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Randumo24 said:


> It's not like the crowd started chanting "Bayley" or anything...


In her home town of San Jose....


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Here's one of Paige and AJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I am loving Paige and AJ Lee's friendship over the past few weeks. Got my wish this year so I am straight with that. But damn AJ Lee's abs looking so damn tight.*:banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Why start something did you not hear her speech for the slammy and she has put over people.


She's lost matches but she always gets the win back in a bigger fashion. Beating Paige, making Nikki tap at Mania, her endless first title reign where no other Diva got a push. 

As for the speech, yeah she put over the NXT girls but utterly ignored the main roster girls. 



Empress said:


> Eva is stunning in this pic. The darker hair brings out her features.


She looks great with the red hair but pics like this are winning me over for her brunette look.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> In her home town of San Jose....


Which may matter for a normal crowd, but most of the crowd at Raw was not from there. They weren't even thinking of Bayley before the divas match. Try again.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

EvaMaryse said:


> She's lost matches but she always gets the win back in a bigger fashion.


This happens ALL THE TIME. 
A superstars win's on Raw. He get's his win back on SD. 
One superstar wins at the May PPV. They have a rematch in June and the other guy get's his win back. 
That's what happens in WWE...



EvaMaryse said:


> Beating Paige, making Nikki tap at Mania, her endless first title reign where no other Diva got a push.


AJ doesn't book her own stuff creative do. They wanted her to have a long reign as champion so they booked accordingly. 



EvaMaryse said:


> As for the speech, yeah she put over the NXT girls but utterly ignored the main roster girls.


Do Divas on the roster really need to be put over by her? They're already on TV. Not to mention the fact that she was in the middle of a storyline were she had no friend's in the locker room. It would make no sense.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Which may matter for a normal crowd, but most of the crowd at Raw was not from there. They weren't even thinking of Bayley before the divas match. Try again.


*
The crowd even went out of their way to start a "WE'RE NOT FROM HERE" chant during RAW.*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Shine/Shimmer wrestlers watching NXT


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Saraya watching the tag match on Main Event.
And Emma's gear is looking very much like Eve Torres'


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


*
Yeah, we need to talk about how awesome Emma's new gear is, holy shit.

@A-C-P @Certified G @fiddlecastro

I'm liking her more and more by the week. Lets hope the edge they're giving her on NXT translates to the main roster. Take away that stupid dance forever.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, we need to talk about how awesome Emma's new gear is, holy shit.
> 
> @A-C-P @Certified G
> ...


I do like Emma's new gear quite a bit. But I actually think it is just Eve Torres' old gear that she left there when she left :lol

For a guy who like blondes with nice tits, surprised you haven't noticed Emma sooner on that level :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Emma's new attire looks really hot on her and I love the fact that she will be ditching that stupid dancing gimmick she had and be more focused in the ring. She has been impressing me more lately and to me if she can keep this up maybe she can be taken more seriously in the ring. *


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Emma's new attire looks really hot on her and I love the fact that she will be ditching that stupid dancing gimmick she had and be more focused in the ring. She has been impressing me more lately and to me if she can keep this up maybe she can be taken more seriously in the ring. *


#GiveEmmaAChance (Y)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^You do know that the whole Nattie shoot has been posted in the main WOW forum.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Devin :rock1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva looks hot in that pic


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva's brilliant homemade promo for Shine 26.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

The Doll House ~ Jade(Mia Yim), Marti(Marti Belle) & Taryn Terrell


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, we need to talk about how awesome Emma's new gear is, holy shit.
> 
> @A-C-P @Certified G @fiddlecastro
> ...


Kinda sucks for her that her match against Bayley this past episode was boring af. Especially since she needs to make up for being so irrelevant on the MR.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Kinda sucks for her that her match against Bayley this past episode was boring af. Especially since she needs to make up for being so irrelevant on the MR.


*I agree. The match was ASS, but I liked the angle. Emma's got to turn it up to be taken seriously, and they squandered that opportunity to make Bayley look aggressive.*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I knew I was a Lana fan before, but now after this...










I love her for life.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I love you Lana


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I knew I was a Lana fan before, but now after this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHH DAMN LANA; sick burn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lana don't take no shit from any diva.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mj2 we knew it was gonna happen, still a hard pill to swallow thou. :cena3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> This happens ALL THE TIME.
> A superstars win's on Raw. He get's his win back on SD.
> One superstar wins at the May PPV. They have a rematch in June and the other guy get's his win back.
> That's what happens in WWE...
> ...


Normally wrestlers lose a feud from time to time, even Cena does. AJ won every feud against every other Diva she ever faced, and thats a fact. On her way out she tapped Nikki at WM to win that feud. She never put someone over and then didn't get the win back in a bigger way.

As for creative, yeah they were the ones pushing Super AJ, but we hear the hate levelled at Cena for creatives work all the time and AJ could have just as easily said she wants to put a Diva over for a change instead of just beating them all over and over.

To 95% of fans those names AJ dropped meant nothing and by the time those NXT girls debut it'll be largely forgotten. Better to promote the girls seen on TV every week, but that goes against the years of slut shaming and body shaming AJ has levelled towards all those girls I suppose.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Normally wrestlers lose a feud from time to time, even Cena does. AJ won every feud against every other Diva she ever faced, and thats a fact. On her way out she tapped Nikki at WM to win that feud. She never put someone over and then didn't get the win back in a bigger way.
> 
> As for creative, yeah they were the ones pushing Super AJ, but we hear the hate levelled at Cena for creatives work all the time and AJ could have just as easily said she wants to put a Diva over for a change instead of just beating them all over and over.
> 
> To 95% of fans those names AJ dropped meant nothing and by the time those NXT girls debut it'll be largely forgotten. Better to promote the girls seen on TV every week, but that goes against the years of slut shaming and body shaming AJ has levelled towards all those girls I suppose.


There is a massive double standard among fans. The darlings in Punk and AJ get free passes for the things they accuse a guy like Cena of doing. It's just how it is and it is BS. If AJ was going to leave this soon after she came back then she clearly just did it for the Mania payday. If it comes out that she fought and argued that Paige should have gotten the win at Mania or something then that's fine, but the booking of the match itself was just strange. Hopefully the shadow she cast over the division will fade and the people who should get the spotlight will.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Normally wrestlers lose a feud from time to time, even Cena does. AJ won every feud against every other Diva she ever faced, and thats a fact. On her way out she tapped Nikki at WM to win that feud. She never put someone over and then didn't get the win back in a bigger way.
> 
> As for creative, yeah they were the ones pushing Super AJ, but we hear the hate levelled at Cena for creatives work all the time and AJ could have just as easily said she wants to put a Diva over for a change instead of just beating them all over and over.
> 
> To 95% of fans those names AJ dropped meant nothing and by the time those NXT girls debut it'll be largely forgotten. Better to promote the girls seen on TV every week, but that goes against the years of slut shaming and body shaming AJ has levelled towards all those girls I suppose.


Always an excuse isn't there well don't worry she retired. BTW disagree with your excuses.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Always an excuse isn't there well don't worry she retired. BTW disagree with your excuses.


What excuse?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> What excuse?


Don't worry AJ gone now so no need to go on.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No more AJ threads, this is a dream come true :homer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

even admins god why?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Don't worry AJ gone now so no need to go on.


Lulz you call my post an excuse for some fragile reason and then cant explain why. Gotcha.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Lulz you call my post an excuse for some fragile reason and then cant explain why. Gotcha.


I explained not my fault you dont understand or choose not to.

Yes you kept coming up with excuses.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


:cesaro


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


God damn.... this girl is just killing me :dead3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> God damn.... this girl is just killing me :dead3


+1 my friend, she is just too much, even fully clothed is more stunning than most girls I've seen.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


My god :trips5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

some are saying that the pic of Bayley holding AJ's stomach was rumoring that she's preggo. Won't believe till she confirms it thou. Doubt she was have a match if so.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> some are saying that the pic of Bayley holding AJ's stomach was rumoring that she's preggo. Won't believe till she confirms it thou. Doubt she was have a match if so.


If she was in fact pregnant, it would be silly for her to have been working matches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> If she was in fact pregnant, it would be silly for her to have been working matches.


Yeah, that's what I stated, so I doubt it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


Perfection


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


>


Does she know what she's doing to us men! Wow, she drives me more crazy for her every day!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Does she know what she's doing to us men! Wow, she drives me more crazy for her every day!


The day she crashes the internet we all die


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> The day she crashes the internet we all die


I can see her doing a revenge photoshoot, something revealing if she breaks up badly with someone. That day at least this forum will crash badly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I can see her doing a revenge photoshoot, something revealing if she breaks up badly with someone. That day at least this forum will crash badly


 Well I'm ok with that


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

metallon said:


> Does she know what she's doing to us men! Wow, she drives me more crazy for her every day!





Mordecay said:


> I can see her doing a revenge photoshoot, something revealing if she breaks up badly with someone. That day at least this forum will crash badly





PaigeLover said:


> Well I'm ok with that


Surprised FHM hasn't done anything with her yet since she did something with them in Malaysia.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Surprised FHM hasn't done anything with her yet since she did something with them in Malaysia.


 Maxim will probably call her soon or at least I hope they do


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:homer Fuck it, I'm done, she always finds a way to look more gorgeous than before, as impossible as it seems. Seriously though, I don't care if she does a revealing photoshoot (would be happy if she does it), she is so beautiful and talented that she doesn't need one. And I'll stop now before the haters start to hate.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks looks uncomfortable


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige and alexa bliss!!!!!:sodone
And i miss Aj lee already!!! But i feel she will come back at some point.

Im still going to miss that hot little jersey devil!!!!>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


God damn she's gorgeous!



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> I explained not my fault you dont understand or choose not to.
> 
> Yes you kept coming up with excuses.


Where's the excuse? Do you know what excuse means?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I wanna be in this sandwich...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mere words dont do this woman justice.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Holy fuck kada :homer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


 If that gu wasn't in that pic with Paige would've been better. Lana is so perfect


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Victoria and SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Victoria still in amazing shape


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Birthday Girl!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige :homer










Becky


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my god she's so pretty :mj2


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

jcagnee said:


> Oh my god she's so pretty :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Paige looks really great in her photos like always but Maryse is always on something else in her photos in a good way.*


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> xxQueenOfXtremexx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I actually prefer her old attire.  Good to see you liking her more though.  Hopefully she can actually build some momentum with this change she's going through. Honestly what is there not to like:


























:wall :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lacey & Veda Scott


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Dat Taryn though


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


 Security Guard couldn't help himself but to look at Sasha


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> She looks awful in that picture, just to clarify.
> 
> I hope I'm not alone in thinking this.


*You're not alone, I agree,*











december_blue said:


> Carmella


*
Carmella is Criminally/Sinfully Underrated and doesn't get enough talk about her beauty that's bad/wrong, she's probably the hottest diva on NXT.*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Heartwarming and delightful moment.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Oh my god she's so pretty :mj2


God :homer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The former Kendall Skye


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> The former Kendall Skye


I wish WWE would get her for Tough Enough or Diva Search. I was really looking forward to seeing her in the ring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Oh my god she's so pretty :mj2


Damn, she'll probably be gone for 4 weeks after the european tour ends shooting that movie with the Miz. God I'll miss that face and without her and Bork it will be very long weeks.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

that tongue thing getting annoying now :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Words dont do this woman justice.



PaigeLover said:


>


Damn!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

bama4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


>


Jojo's so friggin cute. And that relaxed hair on her :agree: 

... and on a less tasteful note, Bayley and that donk :yum:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Nightrow said:


>


DAMN!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Scarlett


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Nightrow said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer & Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585878095510577152
God blessed us wit you :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585878095510577152
> God blessed us wit you :homer


:damn kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


Fuck!:sodone


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:dead3 fuck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Really, she is too much :homer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


:sodone


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

2Pieced said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

K4L318 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585878095510577152
> God blessed us wit you :homer


Oh my fucking god!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585878095510577152
> God blessed us wit you :homer


God damn. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see Nikki when i go to the Raw and SD's in the UK :homer

Might even bring a sign.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paige kada


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :zayn3





december_blue said:


>


Most perfect wwe diva ever.:surprise:



Cleavage said:


> Can't wait to see Nikki when i go to the Raw and SD's in the UK :homer
> 
> Might even bring a sign.


Shell be at raw (on commentary though) but not sd.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> :zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


Who is this? It looks like an amalgamation of Eva Marie and Nikki Bella.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Who is this? It looks like an amalgamation of Eva Marie and Nikki Bella.


Eva apparently. I love her with the red hair, but god damn she looks amazing with the black and red highlights.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


 thicker than a snicker


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

EvaMaryse said:


> Eva apparently. I love her with the red hair, but god damn she looks amazing with the black and red highlights.


Nope. It's a girl who bought Eva's extensions and Eva reposted it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Nope. It's a girl who bought Eva's extensions and Eva reposted it.


Cheers. I couldn't make sense of all the hashtags and stuff myself.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>





Even Flow said:


>


I'll never understand how The Miz can wake up next to that once or twice a week and think to himself "yeah I'll go on the road and not see her for the next 5 days". Insanity.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bayley & Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Fearless Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I kinda miss seeing Kristal on TV.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

december_blue said:


>


Fuckin' Lana man, she is special.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I'll never understand how The Miz can wake up next to that once or twice a week and think to himself "yeah I'll go on the road and not see her for the next 5 days". Insanity.


Because Miz has a job, one that Maryse also had at one point.

I bet he makes the most of what time he does get with her.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Summer Rae has got the body but damn nobody has legs better than Renee.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


Lana looks so cute in this pic. Naomi look like she trolling her :lol cute pic. 










Keep producing quality, Canada. :zayn3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Because Miz has a job, one that Maryse also had at one point.
> 
> I bet he makes the most of what time he does get with her.


It shows his dedication to that job, which he doesn't get respect for. Not like he needs the money anymore either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> It shows his dedication to that job, which he doesn't get respect for. Not like he needs the money anymore either.


Oh yeah, Miz definitely deserves way more respect and credit then he gets from most people; the guy is a good talent and has been a solid performer for many years.



Mordecay said:


>


Perfection :trips8


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Mandy Leon in that picture. ^* kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Madison Eagles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Leva Bates


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Leva & Kay Lee Ray


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Summer Rae has got the body but damn nobody has legs better than Renee.





Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Lana looks so cute in this pic. Naomi look like she trolling her :lol cute pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Renee showing more skin?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Emma & Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mia Yim


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Leva Bates


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Leva Bates with her Sami Zayn make-up


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


God damn this woman, she really does just getting sexier and sexier by the day.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Carmella with dat Wu Tang Shirt :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Velvet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


I'll visit Malaysia, alright


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Wonder if Brian showed her any highflying moves


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


:dredead


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Does anyone know why Paige is wearing a Cardiff City shirt? I'm presuming there must have been a house show.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

kendrick going to get him some of dat eva :denzel


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I really like those blue highlights or whatever those are called.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BMFozzy said:


> Does anyone know why Paige is wearing a Cardiff City shirt? I'm presuming there must have been a house show.


Yeah, there is a house show in Cardiff this Sunday I believe. Then she was asking for several soccer shirts to use during the tour.

Skaff, you lucky bastard


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, there is a house show in Cardiff this Sunday I believe. Then she was asking for several soccer shirts to use during


I need to see her in an Everton Shirt then!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She's starting to grow on me


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

december_blue said:


>





PaigeLover said:


> She's starting to grow on me


Indeed. :vince5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^ I like Lana more without a lot of make up, she doesn't need to

Paige looking like a punk rock version of Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana is perfect


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If @islesfan13 were like me and updated his avatar frequently, I would imagine him using this:*


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The former Veronica Lane.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *If @islesfan13 were like me and updated his avatar frequently, I would imagine him using this:*


That fits Isles so perfectly. :lol

But dat picture, I know it was already posted but still... damn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That fits Isles so perfectly. :lol
> 
> But dat picture, I know it was already posted but still... damn.


Tbh there are very few (if any) pics in which Paige doesn't look good

That's one of her best recently though


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Eva Marie needs to take more pictures like this:








*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lana










Paige rocking the cleavage lately


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Velvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maria


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mia Yim/Jade and Leva Bates


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dasha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Velvet


----------



## Kev_adams269 (Apr 11, 2015)

L


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *If @islesfan13 were like me and updated his avatar frequently, I would imagine him using this:*


Super hot but my avi is GOAT. I also like her selfies in her bedroom:nerd:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn I miss Velvet.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thea


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I prefer Eva as a a redhead


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Reby Sky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Shelly Martinez


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


>


To damn gorgeous miss her so much.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


>


The life of John Cena, make millions a year, get booked strong, legions of fans (and haters), help all these kids out...then go home and slam that! Lucky bastard.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> The life of John Cena, make millions a year, get booked strong, legions of fans (and haters), help all these kids out...then go home and slam that! Lucky bastard.



Yeah I know lol. Does he really have to win at *everything*?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> The life of John Cena, make millions a year, get booked strong, legions of fans (and haters), help all these kids out...then go home and slam that! Lucky bastard.


To each their own lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> Yeah I know lol. Does he really have to win at *everything*?


Apparently he does yeah, especially when it comes to women.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


>


Who dat? :waffle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

CJ said:


>




It might actually be cool if they got brought up to the main roster together in a two person stable.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sooo Aja Kong debuted in SHIMMER yesterday...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> :homer


:lenny


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> :homer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Dasha Gonzalez debut for NXT as Dasha on Friday


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

@december_blue thought u might like these.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :homer


Dat ass :trips5


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Top Heel said:


> @december_blue thought u might like these.


Why have you posted them in here and in the gif thread?
They're gifs, they go in the gif thread.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

More Dasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa is so adorable!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Alexa is AJ's size but so much thicker. Her fitness background helped with that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Those thighs give me life :kobe6 :durant3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Top Heel screwing up as usual :ti


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 Alicia looks great


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> Who dat? :waffle


Kelly Kelly.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Cleavage said:


> Top Heel screwing up as usual :ti


Tag me me next time u say something about me, and I put them in both so they could get more exposure.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Top Heel said:


> Tag me me next time u say something about me, and I put them in both so they could get more exposure.


exposure, HOLY SHIT! I've heard it all now. I guess when the title says GIFS ONLY, that doesn't apply to you. Also i'm 99.9% sure that the same people that look in this thread go into the GIF thread.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Alexa is so adorable!


Those thighs :cena6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Eva


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Aja Kong & Saraya Knight










Tessa Blanchard flaunting her ass


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Finn's a hugger 8*D


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Finn's a hugger 8*D


That's Sami Zayn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Reby Sky


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> That's Sami Zayn


Is it?

*Looks again; feels embarrassed*

It is... isn't it? :serious:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Is it?
> 
> *Looks again; feels embarrassed*
> 
> It is... isn't it? :serious:


It's OK. I know that you were blinded by the awesomeness of Zayn & Bayley as a tag team...wearing matching 'I'm a Hugger' t shirts. It could happen to anyone.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa and Gionna


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa is so perfect


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Jessie McKay*


































































































*KC Cassidy*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Dasha*


























*Dana Brooke*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany & Victoria


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki looks amazing


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Naomi was better this week. Man lost weeks botchery was awful.
But she wa solid this week. And making her heel adds new flavor
and takes away from her overall blandness.

And i wonder how paige will retaliate???
And will the divas match now be a triple threat match???


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

That's not very PG clothing :banderas


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Summer at Raw











:goofy LEGS...


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Love this!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^
Lana FTW!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Any good pics when Paige come out with the Norwich shirt?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla is back!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's gonna be a few long weeks without her


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


>


DEM legs on Summer tho!:banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

One of these pics look like JoJo spotted the person taking pics of her lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> It's gonna be a few long weeks without her


We will survive. Paige in elf costume selfies imminent.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paige's new movie role gear.










:troll


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> One of these pics look like JoJo spotted the person taking pics of her lol


Just as the 'photographer' got a shot of dat ass too :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone



Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> One of these pics look like JoJo spotted the person taking pics of her lol











Same thing here. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly doing green screens for her upcoming E! reality show.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

There's gonna be so many hot pictures in that magazine :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Sneak peak of Barbie Blank calendar


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Another Sneak Peak


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> That's not very PG clothing :banderas


She gets away with outfits like that in the PG era, if only she was around in the Attitude era.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Old school Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn Torrie still got it. :trips5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie still sexy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


Oh my :krillin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


I think I know why he's smiling :banderas this might be the first time I'm seeing her play for #teampigtails :zayn3

Lana and AJ. I don't even remember this AJ pic, but she looks pretty sexy in it.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Sasha


Damn. Is it just me, or does she seem to be getting sexier by the day? Mikaze, that lucky bastard.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think this was posted yet.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Lana, in my kitchen... A man can dream


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

After skimming through the pictures of these divas, it really makes me sad that the WWE still hires models who can't wrestle, to wrestle! You have incredibly attractive ladies, who have been trained for years that aren't featured on prime time. SMH.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke is pretty


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

webb_dustin said:


> After skimming through the pictures of these divas, it really makes me sad that the WWE still hires models who can't wrestle, to wrestle! You have incredibly attractive ladies, who have been trained for years that aren't featured on prime time. SMH.


Nattie can't wrestle? Or Nikki Bella? Alicia Fox? Paige? All featured quite a bit in the past few pages.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


God damn Nattie

:dredead


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone:sodone


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone:sodone


Trying to kill us I swear!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So who wins the "selfie of the day" ? :lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Kaitlyn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone:sodone


:banderas kada :homer

Dear god, this is too much, if she keeps posting selfies like that she'll be more over than Bryan


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


> So who wins the "selfie of the day" ? :lol


It's a 3 way tie!


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Leva


:sodone


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone:sodone


That is so f'n hottttt


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone:sodone


:sodone:sodone:sodone

God dammit, how can one woman be so fucking hot?; I mean really. She's just basically perfection.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> :sodone:sodone:sodone
> 
> God dammit, how can one woman be so fucking hot?; I mean really. She's just basically perfection.


I think that her new favorite pose.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> :sodone:sodone:sodone
> 
> God dammit, how can one woman be so fucking hot?; I mean really. She's just basically perfection.


You know, I try to idolize her (yes, I look up to her) for been a talented wrestler and an awesome person and not so much for her looks, but she makes it so damn hard with pics like that, it's ridiculous how beautiful she is.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> You know, I try to idolize her (yes, I look up to her) for been a talented wrestler and an awesome person and not so much for her looks, but she makes it so damn hard with pics like that, it's ridiculous how beautiful she is.


It really is quite ridiculous isn't it?, not that I mind of course. As I appreciate both her immense talent and ability to entertain me and how stunning she is equally.

Through just damn.... just damn.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, it's ridiculous alright.

Jesus Christ. :rudy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone:sodone


Any chance we can get a pic of the other side?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke










Cameron










Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Guys creaming themselves over that Paige picture is embarrassing as fuck.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Guys creaming themselves over that Paige picture is embarrassing as fuck.


Guys getting butthurt about who others find attractive is embarrassing as fuck.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Guy at the back is like - :damn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish & Lita aka Team Bestie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Zeroapoc said:


> Guys getting butthurt about who others find attractive is embarrassing as fuck.


I mean, not really.

Those posts come across as basement dwellers who've never seen women before. I mean, c'mon. How about treating her as a human being who has flaws instead of your fantasy as some mystical goddess?

It's really stupid and I feel sorry for her that she has a fanbase like that. Probably gets some really weird messages and fan mail and it's going to get worse.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

edit


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Team Bestie with the cast of 90210


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal










Summer & Renee










Cameron










Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella wow


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Kristal


Where's she been all my life. She fine bama4


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Carmella is hot:



































*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Barbie Blank sneak peak


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


>


The fuck has Kaitlyn done to herself.

She and her boyfriend look like k-mart John Cena and Nikki Bella.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Summer...











THAT BOD :wall


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Arcturus said:


> The fuck has Kaitlyn done to herself.
> 
> She and her boyfriend look like k-mart John Cena and Nikki Bella.


:done:done:done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> The fuck has Kaitlyn done to herself.
> 
> She and her boyfriend look like k-mart John Cena and Nikki Bella.


She's another sad case where a person doesn't need breasts the size of beach balls. She's gonna have serious back issues sooner or later


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










Eva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Summer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more i see of summer rae the more i fall head over heels in love.
Fuck the haters who call her ugly. Shes hawt as fuck brah!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Paigefection!!! Im missing her already.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't with her face tbh. Her body is amazing thou. And her legs are on 10, and beyond. Tonight I really wanted to :zayn3 that outfit, and body just had me :banderas I know it's a gif, but it's just proving what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

:sodone

That engagement ring :damn

Mikaze :toast you outkicked your coverage like a son of a bitch.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Summer Rae though


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Whilst searching for/through youtube for asmr vids.
I came across this girl whos youtube name is natural high asmr.
Her real name is jaz astral.

From her vids and her instagram i pics. I swear-to-god shes paiges doppelganger.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa2hJubBNf4GDSbeLQnPF-w/feed
http://www.enjoygram.com/jaz_astral


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Paige in Costa Rica ...


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Kelly how I miss you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


lol nice pic.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Whilst searching for/through youtube for asmr vids.
> I came across this girl whos youtube name is natural high asmr.
> Her real name is jaz astral.


Stalking girls because they look like Paige.

Tell me again this shit isn't creepy.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lana in nothing but a Spongebob shirt equals win. :lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Cutest thing you'll see today.

https://instagram.com/p/1xltSnnOt1/?taken-by=sashabankswwe

I wonder if she was really at the Performance Center at 5am this morning. I knew she is hungry for the biz and a gym rat, but damn.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Emma...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hades1313 said:


> Emma...


God damn :nice


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> Stalking girls because they look like Paige.
> 
> Tell me again this shit isn't creepy.


Stalking??? 
[1]It was an observation. And a couple other commenters on her youtube vids
have made the same observation. 
[2]Ive only watched 1 of her vids. And have looked at her instagram pics at
a glance once. I prefer youtubers/asmr-ists like heather feather over this girl anyday.

Because heather likes to put fun pop culture reference easter
eggs i her vids. And i love the subtle humor in her vids. That being said....

I hate it when people loosely & half assed throw out words/terms
when they dont have a full meaning or grasp of the terms.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Not new, but so damn hot!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


Who's that ?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Brooke looking sexy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Louaja89 said:


> Who's that ?


dem delts should give it away, but Becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A bit of her just because


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> A bit of her just because


Yeah why not? BTW what happened between her and Brooke on twitter. I don't have a twitter account so I cant read their favorites.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah why not? BTW what happened between her and Brooke on twitter. I don't have a twitter account so I cant read their favorites.


nothing some social media guys took a post from Brooke out of context thinking she was talking trash about Paige & AJ Lee.



> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CDPQiJuW0AAxWs6.jpg (no more mention of it on twitter, deleted)
> 
> RealBrookeAdams: What did I say again?? Have no idea what the issue is. Someone stirring up nonsense? @Josueva35Me @realPaigeWWE @WWEAJLee
> 
> ...


pretty much ado bout nothing.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I looked on mine and i couldnt find a damn thing.
Sorry man.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

JY57 said:


> nothing some social media guys took a post from Brooke out of context thinking she was talking trash about Paige & AJ Lee.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much ado bout nothing.


Thanks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JY57 said:


> nothing some social media guys took a post from Brooke out of context thinking she was talking trash about Paige & AJ Lee.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much ado bout nothing.


 Sounds like she was talking about Paige with that tongue sticking out in every pic and AJ for wearing chucks. Brooke said throwing up gang signs, who was that directed to?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Kronke said:


> dem delts should give it away, but Becky.


Thanks ,that's what I thought but I wasn't sure .


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma










Zahra & JoJo










Charlotte


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Just asking... These girls take selfies and post them online for their fans? Friends? Trying to get noticed by Hollywood?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lariatoh! said:


> Just asking... These girls take selfies and post them online for their fans? Friends? Trying to get noticed by Hollywood?


I would imagine for the same reasons regular people people take selfies, no?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

december_blue said:


> I would imagine for the same reasons regular people people take selfies, no?


In their underwear?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lariatoh! said:


> In their underwear?


Sure. Why not?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lana kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maria


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella










Dana Brooke










Torrie


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Torrie and Lana, man


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

double post, my bad


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> double post, my bad


Your sig always reminds me how gorgeous Emilia Clarke so I don't mind your double posting lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela Fong/Black Lotus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there some kind of problem with Instagram? I can't see the pics


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie Mode!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CDU5adDUsAA0ulP.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CDVF4sKVIAAhtn0.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CDVUp-5VIAIUU68.jpg

Lana & Rusev @ Predators/Blackhawks Game 5 (CM Punk & AJ Lee vs Rusev & Lana)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Rosa










Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee










Paige


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Pics of new NXT Divas Cassie McIntosh, Jessi McKay & Jasmin Areebi at the NXT Tapings last night


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Madison Rayne


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Assmacher


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jessie McKay & KC Cassidy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christy Hemme


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

KC Cassidy & Jessie McKay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hemme


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Paige, Alicia Way & Laura James


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Jessie McKay & KC Cassidy


KC is so pretty :zayn3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy and her sister


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

KC Cassidy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Cassie 










































































Jessie McKay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angelina Love


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Cleavage said:


>


Still cant understand why Lana dating caveman :cry


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Velvet


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Velvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Cleavage said:


>


*STRAIGHT FUCKING GOAT.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Adiva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pummy said:


> Still cant understand why Lana dating caveman :cry


That's a question for the ages. Maybe he is a really cool guy, we don't knoe


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love the pics of Lana and Rusev. They seem really in love. I hear he's a big teddy bear and she comes off like a cool person.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Renee


Damn... Renee is just something else :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Renee


:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Well, she is my new crush, and the little I've seen she is good on the ring too. Good that I don't have to wait too much to see her in NXT TV


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Well, she is my new crush, and the little I've seen she is good on the ring too. Good that I don't have to wait too much to see her in NXT TV


Same I have her right under paige. She Took Renee Youngs Spot As My 2nd fav


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Jessie McKay


So they finally signed McKay. One of my fav from Shimmer. kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KC is stunning, but she always will be my favourite


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


Absolute perfection.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> KC is stunning, but she always will be my favourite


Same here. Paige is just too perfect, something about her..... This McKay girl is pretty too.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It is good to see WWE signing some gorgeous women again.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy shit, yeah she's fine. Easily top 3 in WWE. Easily.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor & Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn Taryn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Sasha & Becky look great


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

becky :lenny


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


All of them look amazing kada


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige


:homer Just perfection.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> :homer Just perfection.


Indeed!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> :homer Just perfection.


Yes. I posted some of those oldies for you @Torrie/Trish Lover, @NastyYaffa and a few of the other Paige marks. not sure if you guys have seen those.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Yes. I posted some of those oldies for you @Torrie/Trish Lover, @NastyYaffa and a few of the other Paige marks. not sure if you guys have seen those.


Thanks


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


>


:lenny One of my favorite Paige pictures.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Cassie(K.C Cassidy)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jasmin


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige


My god, her comeback is not soon enough


----------



## SOX (Apr 3, 2015)

Lana in bed after getting fucked by caveman.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Renee kada


She's just so gorgeous :zayn3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

All this talk about Jared Leto lately... Well he sure ain't the BOSS. 8*D


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:homer


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Just want to let you guys know, i have fully forgiven Lana now. See next year preds


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply gorgeous :zayn3


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>





Mordecay said:


> Simply gorgeous :zayn3


God damn kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Only WWE employees buying the marine? :Jordan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Cassie(K.C Cassidy)


Get this woman on TV immediately.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT PAIGE is something else.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Simply gorgeous :zayn3


:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Get this woman on TV immediately.


Watch NXT the next few weeks, you won't regret it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










Eva



















Kelly Kelly


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Watch NXT the next few weeks, you won't regret it


Hopefully she doesn't get a goofy gimmick though.



december_blue said:


> Maryse


And get this woman back on TV immediately. She looks beyond amazing just dressed casually.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki










KC and Jessie (apparently they are roommates)


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Only WWE employees buying the marine? :Jordan


:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


THIS [The paige pic] PROVES IT...LIFE AINT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!:gameover


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra










Brooke


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brah!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige has the GOAT Instagram selfies, too bad she only post them once a week. As for KC I give her 2 months before she is the most over diva in NXT.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Yo, Natty tho.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


she return back to wwe


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> she return back to wwe


If only...Nikki vs. Maryse would be great (for me).


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, those legs!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nattie looking great last night.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Season that chicken, girl!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> If only...Nikki vs. Maryse would be great (for me).


Why Nikki? I was thinking of Maryse as a valet for miz or summer vs maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Why Nikki? I was thinking of Maryse as a valet for miz or summer vs maryse


Because Maryse and Nikki are my two favourite Divas ever and the two hottest Divas ever.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


holy shit.:nerd:

Two big pairs and then comes Brie.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KC










Paige


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Because Maryse and Nikki are my two favourite Divas ever.


I thought you wanted them to face off because off something else


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't care if it is old, I really like that attire


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Even Flow said:


>


:fact


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PLZ WWE GIVE ME A NIKKI SHOOT IN THE TOEWS JERSEY


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> PLZ WWE GIVE ME A NIKKI SHOOT IN THE TOEWS JERSEY


A Paige shoot in a Tavares jersey.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> A Paige shoot in a Tavares jersey.


maybe next year, if they get past the first round.

SHOTS FIRED!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> maybe next year, if they get past the first round.
> 
> SHOTS FIRED!!!


Missing 3 of our top dmen, 2 taken out by cheapshots. We should have won, we were the better team.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Scarlett :cena6


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Scarlett :cena6


DAMN!! Those are some titties worth mastering! :ambrose4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I want to train with Eva
https://instagram.com/p/2CriCimzdP/


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GOD DAMN BROOKE :lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Late 2015/2016 look set to be very good for me. Maryse now has 3 movie roles. Sharknado 3, Karla, and now Delilah as well. Always thought if she isn't going to return to WWE she should give acting a go.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Nikki


 she looks amazing


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige


Does she have a tattoo above her private parts?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Does she have a tattoo above her private parts?


Nope that's a string from her pants.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 WWE should get her in a horror film. She would make an awesome evil bride


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> WWE should get her in a horror film. She would make an awesome evil bride


I think this movie shes doing now is basically a test for her. She doesn't have to be an emmy award winning actress she just has to deliver. If she does, its likely we see lots of movies in her future because of her look. There are tons of horror movie roles, comic movie roles and even girl next door type of roles she can play. Shes hot and has a different look to her that many in Hollywood would want. The only problem is for us because this may limit her wrestling career a bit (which I see lasting a good 10-12 years).


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


He is one lucky man.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Paige looks ugly....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I think this movie shes doing now is basically a test for her. She doesn't have to be an emmy award winning actress she just has to deliver. If she does, its likely we see lots of movies in her future because of her look. There are tons of horror movie roles, comic movie roles and even girl next door type of roles she can play. Shes hot and has a different look to her that many in Hollywood would want. The only problem is for us because this may limit her wrestling career a bit (which I see lasting a good 10-12 years).


It doesn't have to be emmy award winnng. I just think she has the look to play up that kind of role


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

mrxrival said:


> Paige looks ugly....


Thanks for your irrelevant opinion.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

someone is feeling some type of way :lmao


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

@Cleavage I have a question on making mega post in this section.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> @Cleavage I have a question on making mega post in this section.


yes


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> yes


Are they allowed? I know the discussion threads were banned but these are a bit different.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> He is one lucky man.


He's the luckiest man in the world IMO.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

But still... she look so bad at some of these pics + fat...

I have to say, even Vickie Guerrero looks better than Paige.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

mrxrival said:


> But still... she look so bad at some of these pics + fat...
> 
> I have to say, even Vickie Guerrero looks better than Paige.


Fat, Vickie Guerrero. Thanks for proving you are a troll.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> Are they allowed? I know the discussion threads were banned but these are a bit different.


they are allowed but as soon as it turns into one of those AJ, Paige bashing thread i will close it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> they are allowed but as soon as it turns into one of those AJ, Paige bashing thread i will close it.


Cool and rightfully so. Thanks. And good luck in the playoffs. If you do manage to make the cup and the Rangers as well. PLEASE BEAT THEM!


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

islesfan13 said:


> Fat, Vickie Guerrero. Thanks for proving you are a troll.


Do you know what troll is?

I think you agree with me.You know Paige is fat and all that stuff, but you cant say it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

mrxrival said:


> Do you know what troll is?
> 
> I think you agree with me.You know Paige is fat and all that stuff, but you cant say it.


Oh yes Paige (probably one of the skinniest on the roster is morbidly obese) smh. This tops one of the most insane things I have ever read on this site. TOPS!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

mrxrival said:


> But still... she look so bad at some of these pics + fat...
> 
> I have to say, even Vickie Guerrero looks better than Paige.


Paige is fat? what kind of drugs are you taking?; cause that has to be one of the most stupid and idiotic things I have ever read. :lmao


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

islesfan13 said:


> Oh yes Paige (probably one of the skinniest on the roster is morbidly obese) smh. This tops one of the most insane things I have ever read on this site. TOPS!


Ok, i am done.You are trolling me now.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Paige is fat?... 


Interesting.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

mrxrival said:


> Ok, i am done.You are trolling me now.


Your the one who posted one of the dumbest things I have ever seen on this site ever.

Honestly, if you truly think someone like Paige is fat; then you have a very twisted view of weight and what women are supposed to look like.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^ Who's that?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

$asha Bank$


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ^^^ Who's that?


AJ and Punk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky










Emma


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


:cena3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Becky


Fucking love!kada


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup from looking at the pictures of lynch and her hard hawt ass bod.
Im officially bitten by the becky bug!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I think this movie shes doing now is basically a test for her. She doesn't have to be an emmy award winning actress she just has to deliver. If she does, its likely we see lots of movies in her future because of her look. There are tons of horror movie roles, comic movie roles and even girl next door type of roles she can play. Shes hot and has a different look to her that many in Hollywood would want. The only problem is for us because this may limit her wrestling career a bit (which I see lasting a good 10-12 years).


Theres no shortage of Goth chicks in Hollywood, and they look more goth/different than Paige who honestly is a pretty typical woman. I mean Kelly Brook and a thousand other famous English chicks have pale skin.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

$asha Bank$


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige & Nattie










Nikki


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

mrxrival said:


> Do you know what troll is?
> 
> I think you agree with me.You know Paige is fat and all that stuff, but you cant say it.


No really, the worst poster of all time.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Carmella :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Is Noelle already training in NXT?

Noelle, Jessie, KC at the same time :homer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Is Noelle already training in NXT?
> 
> Noelle, Jessie, KC at the same time :homer


She was there because of Mick Foley's Cheap Pops comedy special.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jade










Marti Bell


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> She was there because of Mick Foley's Cheap Pops comedy special.


Too bad, one man can dream though


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Maria kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Cameron


I'm starting to find attractive


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> I'm starting to find attractive


She is in dire need of a nose job.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Maria :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya and Renee


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


>


We need more Santana in this thread.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kendall Skye


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brittany

I think she is one of the most beautiful and sexy women in wrestling. She has been doing quite well since parting with TNA too.


















(vs Mia Yim)


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Wildcat410 said:


> Brittany
> 
> I think she is one of the most beautiful and sexy women in wrestling. She has been doing quite well since parting with TNA too.
> 
> ...


I agree and having met her few times she sweet down to earth and drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva


Jesus. She looks beyond amazing.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Bex`s arms are sick and twisted!!!!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The muscles on Becky look so sexy kada

It's just right, not to the point where a chick starts looking too ripped and unattractive as a result. Perfect balance.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Gionna Daddio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Eva


She's hot as hell, but i'm not a huge fan of this whole Dorito look. It seriously looks like I could pick her up and paint my house orange with her.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


BRUH!:trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


:surprise::grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


Her and Nikki Bella...:tucky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BLESS THIS THREAD! :tucky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Natalya










Eva










Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nikki now in Ducks attire


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Santana Garrett Interview


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Bruh I'm like obsessed with Bayley's ass. It's so covered-up but so miraculous nonetheless :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ kada

Maxine


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Maria


She posted this on her Instagram, from the same show where that pic is from:








kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Damn kada

Dollhouse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha










Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Sasha


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EW2DNnylyU


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane










Sasha & Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the aussies :trips2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Sexy sexy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I love the aussies :trips2


No need for Emma now. WWE has some much hotter Aussies.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

AJ with Punk at Roufusport


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya




















Eva










Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Jessie McKay kada


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Dat ASS!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Michelle McCool


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RKO361 said:


>


She's the breast :done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jasmin & Zahra


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Zahra was a Rosebud this past week on NXT.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> Zahra was a Rosebud this past week on NXT.


So was Dasha, Jasmin, & Gionna.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

$a$ha Bank$


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JoJo pics from some house show:
































:ass


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte










Becky










Dasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Rebecca


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> So was Dasha, Jasmin, & Gionna.


Nice and I think Gionna was that fan that rushed Tyler that one time.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> Oh Nikki


Perfection


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RKO361 said:


>


kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Victoria/Tara Interview.*_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Victoria/Tara Interview.*_


Ive heard the food at her eatery [The squared circle] is legit amazing!!!
I would love to go there and grub and maybe even meet her.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Just getting in here before all the weirdos are going shit cunt crazy over Paige's latest tweet.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jessie McKay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos :done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron & Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ She used to be so hot 

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jade


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Velvet so hot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Mia Yim


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva Bates


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jade


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Charlotte is backstage at Raw tonight. Could we see a debut?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Charlotte is backstage at Raw tonight. Could we see a debut?


I'm not sure. She was on the road (the WWE is touring Canada, at the moment) doing singles matches against Naomi. Personally, I'd love to see her debut after (and if) Naomi gets the title. Those matches could be really fun.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana/Havok/Mary Dobson


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva Bates


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela Fong/Black Lotus










Santana & Jasmin


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

April Hunter


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela. Hottest chick in Lucha Underground.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Webb & Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Shelly Martinez, Alicia Webb, ODB & Lei'd Tapa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Debra


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


>


Eva's boobs look huge here!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Natalya


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


> Eva's boobs look huge here!


Yep. I love that pic for that reason, and the epic sideboob.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

She does do a bit of wrestling. But due to her nude photos [I wont post of course].
We will never see a girl like her in wwe.

Megan Avalon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jojo, Devin & Dasha











































































































































































































~Jasonvw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron and JoJo


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

~Jasonvw


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

~Jasonvw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ryan Shamrock, Torrie & Victoria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

~Jasonvw


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

~Jasonvw


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Cameron and JoJo


 Om goodess Jojo is fine


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete plz.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Need more Devin in wrestling attire


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa, Lana and Emma










JoJo










Kelly Kelly


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Hol' up. Who's this?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^Jasmin. She's was signed to NXT last month.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...c-cassidy-jasmin-areebi.html?highlight=jasmin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Rosa, Lana and Emma


 Lana


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Boob Sweat on point


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete plz.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Paige fans, look up Brent Ray Fraser's Wolverine Lap Dance on vimeo.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Definitely not the best situation to put yourself in.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> Hey Paige fans, look up Brent Ray Fraser's Wolverine Lap Dance on vimeo.


 I'll pass on that


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Plz delete. Thanks!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete plz, thanks.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete plz.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

december_blue not allowing people to be able to post anything, out here double and triple posting as soon as a pic comes out :lmao Good job buddy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cleavage said:


> december_blue not allowing people to be able to post anything, out here double and triple posting as soon as a pic comes out :lmao Good job buddy.


Post away! :wink2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So I was watching some video on WWE's YouTube channel about old Tough Enough guys, and then they showed some people who have tried out for this year's season. And well, that definitely looks like Scarlett Bordeaux. :wow Anyone got a link to her video?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfJtK05gCZU&feature=youtu.be&t=154


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anzKdnOLEGo


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I DONT POST MUCH HERE BUT THIS GIRL GETS ME HARD :woolcock


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

all hail Eva's 16 bit sideboob


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:banderas


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

KC is hot asf. And congrats to Paige on the tough enough role.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Congrats to Paige on the tough enough role.


What Tough Enough role?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> What Tough Enough role?


She's going to be on an expert panel along with Bryan and Hogan.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> What Tough Enough role?


Head judge with D Bry and Hogan


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Head judge with D Bry and Hogan


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the NXT pics/Candid house show pics.

Sasha doing her thing. Been really liking Becky lately. Her accent is pretty cute too.

JoJo :banderas

Also congrats to Paige.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lana :sodone


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol I find this pic cute and hilarious tbh.










The white chick dancing to Naomi's theme on SD was hilarious too :lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Buistore00 (Apr 22, 2015)

buistore co


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCk-hGhxz0Y


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana












PaigeLover said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Lana :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zada(Savelina Fanene) debuted on a NXT Live Event last night teaming with Devin Taylor as her enforcer and Becky & Sasha worked the main event on the same show. Pics below.


































































































































































































































Zada looks very Jessicka Havok-like


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rebel


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Paige*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## New Day/3BM (May 8, 2015)

More feet gawd dammit. Tits and ass don't make me hard any more.









:zayn3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Zahra*_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_Gionna_


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Barbie Blank


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


She is(KC) skyrocketing up my favorites list.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

KC Cassidy & Jessie McKay wrestled in a tag match v Carmella & Bayley at a NXT live event yesterday.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


I wish I was in Bayley's place during that pic

And it so cool that KC and Jessie are already in live events.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ That's a little girl not Bayley.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> ^^ That's a little girl not Bayley.


I just realized that. Still I'd have liked to be in her place though.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jessie and KC :homer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


>


:cena3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


Just when I thought I can't hate Cena more :sodone


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria










:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison & Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nattie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

side boob.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^I prefer Dana Brooke's gear that she's wearing above to the the black/pink outfit she's been wearing on TV


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Less cropped version.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Lina Fanene(Zada) getting her Havok/Kong on










































































































































_KC Cassidy_


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Yo who's the announcer?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

jcagnee said:


> Yo who's the announcer?


Dasha Kuret. She does ring announcing at NXT live events and just recently had her first match but I wouldn't be surprised to see her take over from Devin Taylor doing the backstage interviews soon if Devin starts to wrestle.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf8mfMg0JqA


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG! So much awesome.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Aussies kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma & Nattie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige beating up some guy


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

^^ Some guy?!!? that's the *********** ranger!! ha Paige's figure is top notch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn












cazwell said:


> ^^ Some guy?!!? that's the *********** ranger!! ha Paige's figure is top notch.


:shrug


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dollhouse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Lanealkarate (Feb 5, 2015)

*Who are These*

Can Someone Give me a list of the new Divas on NXT Like Who are These Divas Please? Help it's for my WWE SEXY DIVAS PAGE on facebook.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NXT newbie Jasmin...











:whoo :westbrook2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


I'll say it, she doesn't look good when she smiles, especially with bright red lipstick on.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Who are These*



Lanealkarate said:


> Can Someone Give me a list of the new Divas on NXT Like Who are These Divas Please? Help it's for my WWE SEXY DIVAS PAGE on facebook.


Dasha Gonzalez - Not on TV yet
Gionna Daddio - Not on TV yet
Lina Fanene(Zada) - Not on TV yet
Zahra Schreiber - Not on TV yet

Jasmin - Just Signed
Jessie McKay - Just Signed
KC Cassidy - Just Signed

Jo Jo - on TV
Devin Taylor - on TV
Sasha Banks - on TV
Becky Lynch - on TV
Bayley - on TV
Charlotte - on TV
Carmella - on TV
Alexa Bliss - on TV
Dana Brooke - on TV

Charlotte's at Raw again tonight


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

cazwell said:


> ^^ Some guy?!!? that's the green power ranger!! ha Paige's figure is top notch.


Green>White. 
:smile2:


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Who are These*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Dasha Gonzalez - Not on TV yet


Highlight of the day!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Technically Gionna and Zahra were on tv. Gionna was the "fan" that jumped Tyler Breeze and Zahra was a rosebud.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


so feminine. she's less makeup and a bad night's sleep away from looking like bruce jenner.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> Technically Gionna and Zahra were on tv. Gionna was the "fan" that jumped Tyler Breeze and Zahra was a rosebud.


Gionna has been a rosebud twice but neither have a profile on WWE.Com so they're technically not apart of the roster.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Maryse Damn!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Oh Maryse Damn!!!!


Holy fuck Maryse :banderas kada :homer :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn Maryse, just wow. Shes a Goddess.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos :banderas


 perfect:wink2:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maryse kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Maryse kada


Cant get over how amazing her body looks. She's even hotter than she was in the WWE. How does The Miz spend 5 days a week on the road when he's got that at home?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eve and the women of NXT


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eve and the women of NXT


Out of everyone currently in NXT I get the vibe that KC will be the most successful and over.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Love the Taryn pic here more


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss









Eva Marie
https://instagram.com/p/2kWaW0mzS5/


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eve and the women of NXT


Where's Charlotte? I see all divas but her. Is she already too good for that?



islesfan13 said:


> Out of everyone currently in NXT I get the vibe that KC will be the most successful and over.


Let's no go ahead of ourselves. She probably is the prettiest, and she had good matches on the independent scene, but WWE is a whole different thing. Until I see the gimmick she'll get and how good she is on the mic I can't make an opinion. Besides Sasha is still on NXT, and I think she'll be huge without been a big fan of her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Where's Charlotte? I see all divas but her. Is she already too good for that?


Charlotte's been on the road with the main roster for a little bit now doing dark matches and live events.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Charlotte's been on the road with the main roster for a little bit now doing dark matches and live events.


As far as I know Sasha has been on the road lately too, but she's there with the other girls.

Charlotte beat Emma in a dark match yesterday (poor Emma can't catch a break), so that's a valid excuse.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> As far as I know Sasha has been on the road lately too, but she's there with the other girls.
> 
> Charlotte beat Emma in a dark match yesterday (poor Emma can't catch a break), so that's a valid excuse.


Sasha was with the main roster 3 weeks ago and Charlotte has been travelling with them for the last 2 weeks. She can't be in two places at once, I'm sure that if she was there then she would have done it with the rest of the girls.












K.C Cassidy (debuted on NXT tonight)



















We will have 2 divas matches at NXT TakeOver:Unstoppable, Charlotte & Bayley v Dana Brooke & Emma announced.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

NXT crowd dubbed KC "Black Shorts." I did hear a few KC chants in the crowd tho.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> NXT crowd dubbed KC* "Black Shorts." *I did hear a few KC chants in the crowd tho.


Try-hards


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


>


She really must love her fans because don't think many other divas would've taken a pic like this. Props to Paige for still being down to earth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Versatile said:


> She really must love her fans because don't think many other divas would've taken a pic like this. Props to Paige for still being down to earth.


Too bad that I think one day one fan will try to be "too touchy" and she'll change her policy. So far she is awesome, that's probably the reason she's been asked to do a lot of Wizarld Worlds


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma looking hot lately


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Versatile said:


> She really must love her fans because don't think many other divas would've taken a pic like this. Props to Paige for still being down to earth.


Yeah, that guy basically has his fingertips on her boob there.

He's definitely getting his money's worth :agree:


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Too bad that I think one day one fan will try to be "too touchy" and she'll change her policy. So far she is awesome, that's probably the reason she's been asked to do a lot of Wizarld Worlds


Honestly, if that happens I think she'd just cuss him out and take it in stride. I doubt it would change the policy for everyone.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

New renee young interview. Shes such a dollface.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4KocvcesEA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlkwMe8fStQ


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Seriously tho, Paige's ass/thighs :tucky :wall


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Yo, if I was in Bayley's place... :goofy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jessie McKay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KC :zayn3 So fucking pretty


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dollhouse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss
https://instagram.com/p/2tUK2_nP-O/

Gionna Daddio
https://instagram.com/p/2jzM7PL4mG/


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Even Flow said:


>


:tucky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Jessie McKay


Fuck yeah!:homer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki's legs :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:enzo

End thread. It's over. Done. Dead. Finished. Finito.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss








https://instagram.com/p/2uWhALnPxH/


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The tats on Zahra (Y)


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Raylan Givens said:


> The tats on Zahra (Y)


The tits on Zahra (Y)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jasmin










Jessie McKay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Jessie McKay


:zayn3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

https://instagram.com/p/2wYCzRCkGR/
#LETITGO


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana












xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KC


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


kada

Would be great if the WWE signed her...... just sayin!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

paige da goddess oh lawd


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Paige is a PAWG


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn Jessie McKay and KC Cassidy are both hot af and easily in the WWE top 5 already.

I can't decide who's hotter :CENA I'm probably leaning 51-49 toward Jessie.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Dat Nikki!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

So much hotness in this thread. Just take all my reps. Take it all. :woolcock


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legasee said:


> kada
> 
> Would be great if the WWE signed her...... just sayin!


I agree


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zada & Devin Taylor


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


kada


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jessie & K.C


























Jessie, K.C & Dana Brooke










Jasmin










Becky


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


I'm a Paige fan now...:trips5


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mordecay said:


>


DAT PAige tho


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Lana filming a WWE Body shoot(Can't wait to see it)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Veronica Lane


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


OMG Brooke doesn't get enough love on this thread her ass is incredible


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Emma


Emma llooks cute


----------



## Apple Smith (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

edit


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Officially onboard the Jessie McKay bandwagon now. What a gorgeous babe kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Marie
https://instagram.com/p/2zzvSgmzYx/

Naomi & Tamina


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I WOULD RATHER MAKE LOVE TO KANA THAN EVA MARIE!


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> Brooke


Best a$$ in wrestling by far, no disrespect to Paige or Nikki Bella.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bli$$









$asha Bank$$$









NXT Divas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3 Amigas









Eva Marie


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

My god I wish Eva wasn't orange...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KC :zayn3










KC and Jessie :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NEED TO SPREAD REP :woolcock


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Divas Express Why They'll Miss David Letterman*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NXT Divas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna :mark: 










Jasmin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna :mark:


I can't until she has her in-ring debut. Gionna & Alexa 0


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sarah Stock(New NXT Trainer), Jasmin, Dasha & Gionna










Jasmin


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn Becky, just damn kada

She became a star tonight


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Eva Marie won 'The Most Useless Moment Of The Show' award. WTH was that about?

The Divas match was good but that Becky/Sasha match was MOTN without a doubt.

Carmella looked AMAZING!











































Dasha











Alexa Bliss turned heel


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THIS WOMAN IS SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

When did Sarita become a trainer?


----------



## DatKellyKellyAss (Mar 16, 2014)

Kelly Kelly on the left


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Eva Marie won 'The Most Useless Moment Of The Show' award. WTH was that about?


Maybe she's going to re-debut in NXT instead of returning on the main roster?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DatKellyKellyAss said:


> Kelly Kelly on the left


DAT ASS on Kelly


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Maybe she's going to re-debut in NXT instead of returning on the main roster?


This is what they should have done with her in the first place instead of rushing her to the main roster with very little experience.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> When did Sarita become a trainer?


She had a guest trainer role a few weeks ago and she's just started back again this week, it's not confirmed until WWE post something on the site but it looks like she'll be helping out whilst Sara's with the main roster.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Maybe she's going to re-debut in NXT instead of returning on the main roster?


Please god No!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch from Unstoppable pics pls <3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Raylan Givens said:


> Becky Lynch from Unstoppable pics pls <3


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1686962-nxt-takeover-unstoppable-digitals.html


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

This hurt just watching it


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> THIS WOMAN IS SOMETHING ELSE


DAMN!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Stephanie McMahon and Triple H Reportedly Working on Changing How Women In WWE Are Featured*

_- Triple H and Stephanie McMahon are said to be big proponents of changing the way women in WWE are featured. Apparently this is very much based on Stephanie's influence and the success UFC has had with Ronda Rousey.

It's said that the two aren't UFC fans but are fans of Rousey and her recent Sports Illustrated cover was another sign to them that times have changed and it's a different era. At the same time, it was said to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter that Vince McMahon still sees women in the role that they're currently in on WWE's main roster._


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Emma looked so out of place being a heel. It just doesn't fit her.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jasmin over doing her 'Breeze' a bit but Gionna :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Fazal Ahmad (May 21, 2015)

Alicia Fox vs Summer Rae for Main Event was a pretty great match! They need to push both of them and get rid of the Bellas from the top.


----------



## Fazal Ahmad (May 21, 2015)

WWE needs to clean out its closet by getting rid off Emma (coz her moveset is unimpressive), Layla (lack of storyline and injury-prone), Tamina (extremely injury prone and bland moveset), the Bellas (they need to bow out with grace, their time is up).

Make Lana and Rosa Mendes the Debra and Terri Runnels of the division.
Promote Summer Rae as the modern day Torrie/ Stacy Keibler.

Paige as the top diva feuding with veterans like Fox, Naomi and Natalya for the title, while Cameron and Eva Marie (who're improving their game) can stay mid-card.
And ofcourse, Sasha Banks, Carmella and Charlotte need to be introduced on the big stage ASAP.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Fazal Ahmad said:


> WWE needs to clean out its closet by getting rid off Emma (coz her moveset is unimpressive), Layla (lack of storyline and injury-prone), Tamina (extremely injury prone and bland moveset), the Bellas (they need to bow out with grace, their time is up).
> 
> Make Lana and Rosa Mendes the Debra and Terri Runnels of the division.
> Promote Summer Rae as the modern day Torrie/ Stacy Keibler.
> ...


I'd prefer that they get rid of Rosa, Cameron & Eva Marie(all of which are bloody useless) and keep Emma.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Maybe she's going to re-debut in NXT instead of returning on the main roster?


Makes sense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KC :homer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This new attire for Alexa? :whoo might be a problem.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> This new attire for Alexa? :whoo might be a problem.


:surprise:


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Holy Shit we need more Brooke ass pics!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> This new attire for Alexa? :whoo might be a problem.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Pure awesomeness!:yes


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly kelly


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone got any pics of Carmella from takeover? Something about her that night had me kada

And Alexa Bliss can have my babies, NXT Divas are a problem.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bliss with the new hair and attire and that GODDAMN ASS kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Alexa in her new gear.

:dead2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taryn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Evil Emma :banderas

Alexa's new attire :damn kada


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

From Lana's upcoming WWE Fitness shoot.











Jasmin



















K.C


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa in her new gear







She needs to do a photoshoot


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna looks cute


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly kelly


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

SOCAL VAL

















LANA









MARYSE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Kelly kelly


kadakadakada


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bliss pulling off that bitchy look so fine kada











Pic from twitter courtesy WF's own @Gravenbabies


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Blake and Murphy : Meh.

Blake, Alexa and Murphy: GOAT stable.

:fact


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> MARYSE


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish & Lita


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KC... Please don't make choose between her and Paige look wise


----------



## Gravenbabies (Jul 17, 2014)

Raylan Givens said:


> Bliss pulling off that bitchy look so fine kada
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We had amazing seats! I was able to get so many good shots! 

https://twitter.com/gravenbabies/media


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>





xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Jasmin


The future's lookin bright for the E :westbrook2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again, love the aussies (Emma too)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gravenbabies said:


> We had amazing seats! I was able to get so many good shots!
> 
> https://twitter.com/gravenbabies/media


Sooo many good shots there, thanks for posting.
I especially like you Finn Balor pics. :wink2::grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Again, love the aussies (Emma too)


Jessie kada


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alexa in red.

:ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Everyone praises Naomi's butt but damn Jojo is better (and she is prettier)IMO


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer & Eva


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Love Alexa's new gear.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Victoria,Terri Runnels,Lita,Trish & Ivory


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm thinking that maybe there should be a rule in this thread were you have to look on the last 2 pages(at least) before you post anything, because people just keep re-posting pics that others have already posted. 

I've done it myself, you post something and then go back through the pages and see that someone's already posted it. Just a thought.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I'm thinking that maybe there should be a rule in this thread were you have to look on the last 2 pages(at least) before you post anything, because people just keep re-posting pics that others have already posted.
> Ee
> I've done it myself, you post something and then go back through the pages and see that someone's already posted it. Just a thought.


I actually agree, too many double posts. And last 2 pages seems good, it's not gonna take a lot of time to check out.

Anyway, some aussie beauty


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Alexa my second current favorite diva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Trish


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Lita, Trish & Santana :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish









Trish & Victoria


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

kada


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


Nikki, don't this to me (actually, keep doing it) kada


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I actually agree, too many double posts. And last 2 pages seems good, it's not gonna take a lot of time to check out.
> 
> Anyway, some aussie beauty



Love KC but Jessie is Queen kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Kaitlyn is really going to hurt us one day!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Trish tho


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Lita still looks gorgeous. She's hardly aged.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow! Kaitlyn is so fuckin' hot! Superb body and dream boobs!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


>


:enzo

EDIT:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin










Veronica Lane










Rosa










Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna










Zahra


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela










Sasha










Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Bo$$


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> The Bo$$


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sasha tho!:trips8


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Zahra


Monty :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Is that Monty Brown/Marcus Cor Von?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandy Leon & Maria at ROH/NJPW Global Wars


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Is that Monty Brown/Marcus Cor Von?


Yes, the Alpha Male, who hits his opponents with The Pounce :mark: :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucky Tom!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Cameron


 I don't really find her attractive but in this pic she looks sexy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer & Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson & Victoria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Layla


Those eyes...:trips5


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

december_blue said:


> The Bo$$


I usually rag on Shasha's looks but she actually looks quite decent here.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

kada


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie & Charlotte










From Kelly Kelly's 2016 Calendar Shoot


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

@Skins @Callisto


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Best look I've seen from her yet. That dress is so on point and she is rocking the shit out of it. Literally a flawless queen. :banderas

Rocky being apart of Red Nation :banderas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eva tho!:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hit or miss with me, but she looks pretty cute here.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Summer Rae :kobe6


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

PAIGE bama

Summer :moyes1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Bank$$$


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DwayneAustin said:


> Summer Rae :kobe6


damn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke



















Nattie & Renee










Jillian Hall


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish, Ivory, Victoria, Lita


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Behind the scenes of Tough Enough


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Hit or miss with me, but she looks pretty cute here.


Ever since I've seen her I thought she was cute


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


> Ever since I've seen her I thought she was cute


I really enjoy her with Cass and Enzo. Think she has plenty of potential, and was surprised they kept her face.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> I really enjoy her with Cass and Enzo. Think she has plenty of potential, and was surprised they kept her face.


 In a way she reminds me of Dawn Marie back in ECW.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Odds on when WWE give her a Mother of Dragons gimmick once they realise GOT is a thing :HA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Odds on when WWE give her a Mother of Dragons gimmick once they realise GOT is a thing :HA


Not trying to sound rude, but Emilia Clarke is in a whole other level. Dana looks like a porn actress at times.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

This woman


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

alexa is so perfect


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Eva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

This should satisfy some people. Eva with barely any makeup on.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sarah Stock teaching Gionna & Jasmin at the Performance Centre


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 she's gorgeous


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


:trips5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ratman said:


>


she looks stunning


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/3RheNbmza2/?taken-by=natalieevamarie

Eva doing a butt bump followed by a big boot


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


who's that?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^ Jessie Mckay, she was signed to NXT last month.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> ^ Jessie Mckay, she was signed to NXT last month.


she's hot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Eva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

These need to be posted :sodone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Jessie :bbrown3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Any of them is :banderas

But the three together are :sodone


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like they're setting Jessie & Cassie up as a tag team. Maybe we'll have Sasha bringing them in.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread needs a lot more TNA KO love....


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

More KO love


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke is hot


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Looks like they're setting Jessie & Cassie up as a tag team. Maybe we'll have Sasha bringing them in.


They should be introduced by Emma imo. Jessie was her tag team partner in the indies and Cassie was her protege. Helps Emma more than Sasha who doesn't need a stable to help her anymore.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Ravishing


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rebel


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Paige the British Goddess


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

More TNA KO Love


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those legs on Summer though :banderas


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

chrome2279 said:


> Rebel


THREAD OVER. FUCKKK


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:cena6
Has she been apart of any NXT tapings yet?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie










Eva


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd just like to say there are some disgusting pics on this thread which I don't get why people like.

Yeah, you know what you read.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legasee said:


> :cena6
> Has she been apart of any NXT tapings yet?


Actually she had a match with Becky that was edited out in the set of tapings prior to Unstoppable, it was supposed to air the same day that KC debuted.

But she again faced Becky in the last set of tapings, hope this time doesn't get the cut. I think that match airs either next Wednesday or the one after.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> Lana


:mj2 oh dear...


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Lina Fanene been checking out Havok's style. Could at least try to disguise the fact that she's a complete rip-off of her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Uhaa, you lucky bastard


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly










Rosa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Lana???


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> Lana???


Yup.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Needs more TNA KO love again....

Rebel


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Yup.


Lucky guess:grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too much hotness on one pic


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rebel with a stripper


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

That Rebel is a classy broad. Love it.


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Taelor Hendrix


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Dana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Do not find Natty hot at all.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


Gorgeous


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Jesus Christ, Torrie is still super hot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why do 99% of Sasha's photos consist of that vitamin shit?

Anyway:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Those recent pics of Maryse are absolute perfection. Without a doubt and by a huge margin she is the hottest Diva of all time and one of the sexiest women the world has ever seen. Miz is a lucky, lucky man.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Why do 99% of Sasha's photos consist of that vitamin shit?


You clearly haven't seen Eva Marie's instagram. 90 percent of her pics include that food powder stuff that her husband gets her to shill.



























































Dana Brooke has an icky ass tattoo just like Nikki










OMG! Love this


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Why do 99% of Sasha's photos consist of that vitamin shit?


Sasha probably has some sort of working relationship with Protein World. Sort of like Eva has with Shredz. They do it a lot less but Charlotte, Alexa and other girls do the same thing with other brands like Kill Cliff, etc.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

It really would be great if Scarlett Bordeaux gets picked for Tough Enough because WWE really should have signed her already. She has 'Diva' written all over her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Paige & Rosa










Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Emma


she looks perfect here


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Some pics from the last set of NXT tapings


















































































































































Alexa :mark:


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


She looks better and better every day. THOSE THIGHS :whoo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Eva looks great as well. I scrolled down so fast I didn't even see her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Brie


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The BITW


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^^

AJ looks weird.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

AJ making that I didn't do it face.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it's weird to me that aj isn't in the wwe anymore. divas division blows.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Some pics from the last set of NXT tapings


Becky and Jessie kada


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:whoo Alexa tho...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BornBad said:


> The BITW


I don't see Nakamura or Sasha Banks in that pic


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

massive heat from nxt towards eva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

How is it possible that Eva Marie even looks awkward blowing a kiss? Seriously in front of a crowd she just looks clueless.

And the sad thing is that I think they're going to put her over some of the other girls in NXT.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal, Maria, Sharmell, Kelly Kelly and Brooke










Eva


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Heel Bliss the goddess kada kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jessie & Charlotte


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Who is the chick next to Mandy? Both of them have the look WWE wants.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Who is the chick next to Mandy? Both of them have the look WWE wants.


Deonna Purrazzo. She wrestled on TNA's Knockouts Knockdown 2.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha










Maryse










Kristal, Kelly & Brooke


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Who are the new NXT girls from Australia?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Who are the new NXT girls from Australia?


This is K.C Cassidy(Cassie)










And this is Jessie McKay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


How does a French Canadian look so good in flannel?



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>





Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


No one has ever looked better in a bikini.



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> How is it possible that Eva Marie even looks awkward blowing a kiss? Seriously in front of a crowd she just looks clueless.
> 
> And the sad thing is that I think they're going to put her over some of the other girls in NXT.


Just seems like you're really reaching to hate on her with a comment like that. And whats sad about her being rewarded for her hard work and aiming to improve her in ring skills? Should she never ever be pushed no matter what?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


Since she's with Ziggler she should dress more like this


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

EvaMaryse said:


> Just seems like you're really reaching to hate on her with a comment like that. And whats sad about her being rewarded for her hard work and aiming to improve her in ring skills? Should she never ever be pushed no matter what?


Not reaching. I've said it many times, she always looks awkward and uncomfortable in front of a crowd. And I think I'll wait and see her 'improved wrestling skill' before I change my mind on her in-ring ability or lack there-off because those video's that she's been posting is not wrestling they're spots.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> How does a French Canadian look so good in flannel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maryse is sexy but matter of opinion about someone never looking as good ina bikini or hottest diva ever.


Not everyone going to like who you like n need to get on to them for their opinion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Not reaching. I've said it many times, she always looks awkward and uncomfortable in front of a crowd. And I think I'll wait and see her 'improved wrestling skill' before I change my mind on her in-ring ability or lack there-off because those video's that she's been posting is not wrestling they're spots.


Well the only way to get better at delivering matches is to actually have matches and nXt is a developmental system anyway.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Maryse is sexy but matter of opinion about someone never looking as good ina bikini or hottest diva ever.
> 
> 
> Not everyone going to like who you like n need to get on to them for their opinion.


Of course its my opinion, thats why I typed it out. Everything I type out is my opinion on something. That said I've never seen another woman look so damn amazing in a bikini.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Of course its my opinion, thats why I typed it out. Everything I type out is my opinion on something. That said I've never seen another woman look so damn amazing in a bikini.


I know im just saying not in my opinion.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Well the only way to get better at delivering matches is to actually have matches and nXt is a developmental system anyway.


That may be true but don't mean people going to like the idea or her.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Diva Face Swaps wwe.com*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon



















Bayley & Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva


:wink2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> I know im just saying not in my opinion.


Which is fair enough, but personally Maryse is my #1 . Theres no one sexier than her, especially in a bikini.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Which is fair enough, but personally Maryse is my [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] . Theres no one sexier than her, especially in a bikini.


Which is fine she is sexy but my #1 is Kate Upton who I find sexier, specially in a bikini.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bliss!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Bliss!


 This pic would be better if blake and murphy wasn't in it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Brie


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:eva2

Can't wait to see her debut.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki looks better than Brie imo


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo & Zahra










Eva



















Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jasmin(Jessie in the background)



































It looks like Alexa isn't the only one with new gear, Cassie & Jessie had new stuff this weekend too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

JoJo & Zahra










:trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jade


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I wonder if Melissa Santos has one of those 7 years LU contracts? 
If she hasn't, WWE could do worse than signing her, Mandy Leon & Scarlett Bordoux...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG! Lana & Dogs!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jessie McKay, Charlotte & KC Cassidy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Beautiful :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^ I love Cassie, she is not only gorgeous, but apparently she is really cool, lovely girl and the ones who saw her in NXT live events say that she can go in the ring.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor










Veronica Lane


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I <3 EMMA. :lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Renee










Lana










Maryse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MARYSE BAH GAWD kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Even Flow said:


>


Love this! Is it new?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

december_blue said:


> Love this! Is it new?


Brie posted it on her instagram about half hour ago.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CJ said:


> Leva


Harley Quinn vibe. :trips5:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taryn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Even Flow said:


> Brie posted it on her instagram about half hour ago.


Oh, right on! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hemme, ODB & Rebel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Assmacher


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Carmella


amazing


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


 Maryse looks great


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

december_blue said:


> Devin Taylor


Devin is so underrated.


december_blue said:


> Lana


untouchable right now, unless involved with Dolph.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a nice par of... shades, yep, shades homer:homer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse





december_blue said:


> Maryse





december_blue said:


> Maryse





december_blue said:


> Maryse


Its no contest, Maryse is the hottest thing in the history of the universe. She makes everyone else look ugly for not being as hot as her. 

Amanda Gift is freaking gorgeous as well.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Any vids of her? When will she appear??


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Any vids of her? When will she appear??


She's still young so I'd be suprised if she's on TV this year, she hasn't started at live events yet.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Layla


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She's still young so I'd be suprised if she's on TV this year, she hasn't started at live events yet.


I knew she was from Canada, but I did not remember her being born where I was. I found some old vids of her, so I'm about to watch. I like her BG, and hope she does well in WWE. 

wrestled at playdium :swaggerwhat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

this shit right here had me :done :sodone :dead2 :dead3 :Jordan 






hit my finisher "the magic carpet ride" :dead3 I love this chick. I was dying the whole match. She has a good bit to learn, but at 20, I think she can get a lot better sooner rather than later.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella & Bayley










Brie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly










Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuckin love Jessie!:zayn


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The pioneers of NXT womens wrestling.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^Straight-up gangsta!!!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 Wow all of them are ganging up on Eva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Hopefully she can become good wrestler


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ she should return


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not entirely sure which one is Kelly.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Not entirely sure which one is Kelly.


my guess is the one in the middle.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Not entirely sure which one is Kelly.


The one in the middle. Shame on you for not being able to recognize Kelly's booty


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtOZIP2Ky_g


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer, Renee, Natalya and JoJo










Nikki


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Not entirely sure which one is Kelly.


Yup one in middle is Barbie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

In the middle of course. Her butt is unforgetable.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


>


Nice view


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jessie McKay, Eva Marie, Charlotte & Dana Brooke










Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Danielle Kamela(TE)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Rosa


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Jessie McKay, Eva Marie, Charlotte & Dana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Brie & Natalya


----------



## Cena is useless (May 7, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


The guy in the front must hear voices in his head.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 what's up with rosa's face?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:side:


















































:mj2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Carmella










Becky, Dasha & Sasha










Alexa Bliss










Dana & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


 Alexa is gorgeous


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angelina & Davey


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Nattie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla & Rosa


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh DAT Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva *Throwback Thursday*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie & Paige










Brie & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Nattie & Paige


 Are Paige & Nattie on the set of TD?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Are Paige & Nattie on the set of TD?


Yes. which is odd since I thought they finished filming already.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Are Paige & Nattie on the set of TD?


Yeah, it appears to be cast trip for the show.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, it appears to be cast trip for the show.


wild guess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ so adorable


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Yes. which is odd since I thought they finished filming already.


A while back I remember reading one of the girls saying they were filming up until Summerslam, not positive though. For last season they were still filming even after the premier


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NakanoLynch said:


> A while back I remember reading one of the girls saying they were filming up until Summerslam, not positive though. For last season they were still filming even after the premier


Yeah that was Paige but she meant the season will go until summerslam. Starts july ends at the end of august. This vacation is probably part of the season finale.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Noelle kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


Absolutely perfect.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Cena is useless (May 7, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


Hot As Hell.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a huge crush on her


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte










Brie



















Bliss


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Credit @Mordecay


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


She know what she doing...:cesaro


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


















:done


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa is pretty in pink


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Alexa is so perfect


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana, Leva, Havok & Su Yung


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy










Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lita


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita still looks good


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I wonder what other power moves Nikki could do


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


Lana's so pretty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie










Eva










Paige










Cameron


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Dana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha










Eva


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Those Scarlett Bordeaux pics be fake???


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Those Scarlett Bordeaux pics be fake???


Which one's? The one's I posted?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Which one's? The one's I posted?


the supposed leaks.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> the supposed leaks.


Oh, yeah I've seen them now. Look real to me from before she had a boob job. 
The possibly of her getting a WWE contract is quickly slipping away.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa










Foxy










Brie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


she hasn't aged


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Where did you find this?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> Lana


:whoo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana should let her down


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brie Bella.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Lana


Lana tho!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Where did you find this?


I got it from twitter. It's from a Wrestlemania program apparently.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte










Kelly Kelly










Rosa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Catrina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer & Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Angela & Rebecca


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Who is Angela and Rebecca? :banderas


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva @ Queens of Combat

Night 1:










Night 2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Summer looks like a mom


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Angela is from Lucha Underground, she used to be in WWE development.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Taelor Hendrix


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

When Angelina Love ate sandwhichs


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse





BarneyArmy said:


>


Brie really should think about changing her ring gear. She doesn't look great in her ring gear but she looked amazing dressed as AJ and looks amazing with Nikki's gear.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Angela is from Lucha Underground, she used to be in WWE development.


Jessie :zayn3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

When Sasha debuts on raw the internet will pop


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Scarlett kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Who is Angela and Rebecca? :banderas


Angela is in LU and used to be in FCW (and briefly on the main WWE roster) as Savannah. Rebecca used to be in the WWE as well, briefly on ECW.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Watching a movie called "CHILLING VISIONS: 5 SENSES OF FEAR" , Thea Trinidad (Rosita) plays minor role in 4th part of antology. To lazy to make a screenshot.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Scarlett :benson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly and the cast of WAGS.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer










Cameron


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So beautiful :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie










Angela & Rebecca










Ashley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia Piscina, Tough Enough contestant


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

We need this girl in the ring!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Came here to post this

Just get naked already


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Summer Rae, Eva Marie, Charlotte, Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie










Amanda Saccomanno, Tough Enough contestant


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi Castrovinci, Tough Enough contestant


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jasmin










Zahara









Dasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dianna Dahlgren, Tough Enough contestant


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


kada

Still don't understand why the WWE haven't signed her yet.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legasee said:


> kada
> 
> Still don't understand why the WWE haven't signed her yet.


They should :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos









@Legasee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


 she looks so innocent


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

So, Kelly Kelly and Torrie did a shoot together.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly and Torrie together major hotness.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kelly and Torrie looking gorgeous. 



december_blue said:


> Maryse


She looks so adorable, she's perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bliss


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:toast


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Amanda Saccomanno, Tough Enough contestant


How thin her waste is compared to her boobs (enhanced) and butt is unreal. :datass

Even if she doesn't win TE, WWE need to sign her quick.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

december_blue said:


> Bliss




Alexa Bliss looking like a whore with all of that make up on, holy shit, take some off.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Alexa Bliss looking like a whore with all of that make up on, holy shit, take some off.


Ever since HD came along all the Divas have started bathing in makeup, even the Anti Divas/freaks n geeks wear more makeup in one night than most women wear in a year.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


Fucking love this woman. :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy










Torrie










Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Charlotte


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

#TBT Jillian & Kristal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Gionna


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


GOOD GOD. Them legs, them curves, them everything. I don't even know where to look anymore :wall


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

alexa is a babe


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Not gonna lie. Fin is 90% of the reason for me posting this pic #Dying


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Torrie










Emma & Dana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha












december_blue said:


> Emma & Dana


Emma's looking good.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 If they team up on the main roster then man that would be awesome


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val









@Even Flow


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


Sasha face turn :hmm:

Not sure how I feel about that. Guess I'll see over the next few weeks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish & Lita


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Giorgia Piscina










Eva










Torrie










Paige & Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tamina & Naomi










Catrina/Karlee










Angela


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


they painting them up hardcore. :mj2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The 3 of them


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa tho!kada


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bellas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


She is something else :sodone:sodone


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that Jasmin has had lip injections over the last month or so.

It's not a good look...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige









@Obfuscation


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Maryse










Amanda


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amanda tho!:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Jessie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kaitlyn










Kendall Skye










Devin Taylor










Cherry










Sasha & KC Cassidy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jasmin debuted at a NXT live event last night


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva Bates vs Mary Dobson @ Resistance Pro


























































Video clips:
https://instagram.com/p/4LR2T3y8RG/?taken-by=skitzjones
https://instagram.com/p/4LSHJKS8Rk/?taken-by=skitzjones (spoiler alert)

(credit: GoddessOfCats / wrestleOne / skitzjones on Twitter)


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Wowwwww... apron girl (KC??) really needs to work on tightening up those thighs! :wee-bey










Very happy to see a bigger lass. I believe she is part of the Anoa'i family? Either way, I hope she makes a TV debut soon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


She so bad!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Emma looking good


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva



















Nattie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:damn kada


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Melissa Santos


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

victoria :lenny


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Crime against humanity that she doesn't do femdom porn

































Eva would do great too


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










Eva










Kelly










Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella










Michelle McCool



















Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Amanda Saccomanno


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia Piscina










Dianna Dahlgren


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mickie, Victoria & Melina


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Amanda Saccomanno


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha loves Protein World


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Dasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva @ Inspire Pro Wrestling










Yes I did have to research the reference... #NotWorthyOfHer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 so perfect


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


 this look should be on tv


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The OG Total Divas










Nikki


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

dat Jade tho


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










Foxy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jessie kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Haha I'm loving creep Rusev. And is that Summer? Whoo those legs :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Alicia Fox










Gabi & Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

jcagnee said:


> Haha I'm loving creep Rusev. And is that Summer? Whoo those legs :banderas


Yup


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kimber Lee


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Nikki


Wifey Material


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alicia Fox


beautiful


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Emma's looks are underrated


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Whos that!


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Whos that!


The Exotic Goddess, Mandy Leon!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


is that Alexa with the glasses?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> is that Alexa with the glasses?


Yeah, she so adorable.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse & Catrina bama4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Mick Foley's daughter


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Brie


 she looks tired


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia and Sara Lee










Dianna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish & Lita


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dianna is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Trish & Lita


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae










Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


Lawd


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla & Kristal


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Ravishing Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy B-day to Layla


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon










Rosa Mendes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish
















Jesus Christ she's perfect


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Layla & Kristal


DAT body on Kristal tho! :vince2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon



















Sasha Banks



















Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki looks adorable in that pic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa










Lita


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

CJ said:


> Nikki


:bow


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi










Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana











Also your sig


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Shelly Martinez, Kristal & Kelly Kelly










Kristal, Kelly, Maria & Thea


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ryan Shamrock, Jasmin St. Claire, Kristal, Maria & Jackie Haas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gabi Castrovinci (Tough Enough)


















Sara Lee (Tough Enough)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie still has it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna & Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron & Nicki Minaj










Zahra










Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gionna making her NXT in-ring debut tonight!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


Damn! She's a Goddess.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


I posted those on the last page, but whatevs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry, double post


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Brie


Nikki gets all the attention and rightfully so with that rack, ass and thighs of hers but Brie really is a gorgeous woman. So beautiful.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna Daddio debut at a NXT Live Event last night. She has a hip-hop dancer type gimmick.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna Daddio debut at a NXT Live Event last night. She has a hip-hop dancer type gimmick.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhJAf27vGvM


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna Daddio debut at a NXT Live Event last night. She has a hip-hop dancer type gimmick.


Next Ashley Massaro?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Pummy said:


> Next Ashley Massaro?


I don't see a fake punk wig with cement boobs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pummy said:


> Next Ashley Massaro?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha


 looks cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

chrome2279 said:


>


The refs reaction is the same as mine.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Thea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dollhouse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

From WM 2007


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria, Thea, Kristal & Barbie









@Torrie/Trish Lover


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Shelly Martinez, Kristal and Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


 sexy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1PtPIFWwfY


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Sara Lee is so pretty :zayn3 Hope she gets a contract, win or lose, don't know what is better.


Anyway, the 2 hottest women in WWE right now, bar none


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


BAD :zayn3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Bliss


 Is this a preview of a shoot ?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Is this a preview of a shoot ?


It's more likely that it's a promo shot.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> It's more likely that it's a promo shot.


 she needs a photoshoot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa & Foxy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Birthday girl!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

happy b-day to Alicia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda










Amanda and Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Amanda and Dianna my favorites on Tough Enough.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


Hogan is a lucky dude!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Amanda and Dianna my favorites on Tough Enough.


Giorgia is mine.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zeroapoc said:


> Giorgia is mine.


I like Amanda, Sara Lee & Daria. Gabi & Dianna are annoying!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sara Lee and Amanda are my two favorites.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Café de René said:


> Leva @ Inspire Pro Wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few more from that night, gathered on twitter/instagram.


































The lack of Veda on this thread is criminal btw.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Leva going Shingeki no Kyojin with that potato girl getup kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva


amazing bod


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Emma so pretty


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crush on Sara Lee here :zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melissa :trips8


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

New ring gear for Rosa?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana









@Legasee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Emma is a cutie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


 Miz is so lucky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Eva wrestling Jasmin(Nhooph) on NXT last night










Gionna, Jasmin, Jessie & Zahra on NXT last night










I was trying to work out if Dasha is saying that she'll be taking over Devin's job backstage but no, this sounds like she's be at the announce desk. WWE must be impressed by her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva showing a preview of her skills makes her debut worth the wait


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

This is how they should have handled Eva from the start instead of thrusting her on the main roster so fast. Total Divas ruined that for her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie 









Victoria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Paige










Alicia Fox


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda the beauty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

April Hunter


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm glad Eva went to red hair


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae shooting for Iron Man Magazine.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee Young









K2









Eden


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Noelle kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda










Cameron


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PaigeLover said:


> Renee Young
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Renee kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Noelle kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Amanda


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty on Emma, why was she hiding it? :banderas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Emma tho!:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Josie

















McKenzie









:cena6


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Amanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Amanda is sexy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nikki In Singapore


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige









@Addychu


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> Nikki In Singapore


 the guy looks mesmermized


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that is such a cute photo!

Paige :mark:.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jessie & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Brooke


 Cakes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dianna


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dianna's pretty


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Emma! Good lord!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Emma


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

HOLY SHIT EMMA!

She just keeps getting better & better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma :sodone :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD!:trips8


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Emma is just way too sexy at this point. I'm in love.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:bow


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Summer Rae*








*Madison Rayne*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking hell. :wall

Emma looks amazing.. what a body. bama4 

Thanks for the tag CJ.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra










Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna


she's such a kidder


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer


Man Summer. Ignoring the fact that she just makes me miss Maryse she's so up and down. She looks bad at times, but at others like here she just look gorgeous.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Man Summer. Ignoring the fact that she just makes me miss Maryse she's so up and down. She looks bad at times, but at others like here she just look gorgeous.


I feel the same way about Summer. Her body is always on point tho!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Legasee said:


> I feel the same way about Summer. Her body is always on point tho!


Yeah, undeniably. Her body is amazing. And she's definitely not ugly and has the ability to be drop dead gorgeous but she just doesn't always seem to have the prettiest face.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Thea & Ryan Shamrock


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a full pic?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Is there a full pic?


That is the full pic.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617118440667676672


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

If only she had a head. :woolcock


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki












Leon Knuckles said:


> If only she had a head. :woolcock


I suppose you could always photoshop her head on it :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KC, I'm so in love with this woman, she is almost nnon human for how pretty she is :zayn3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly





december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Damn Kelly, makes me want to salute the flag.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Paige and Kairi Hojo


----------



## Apple iGrave (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow so sexy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to move to Australia :zayn3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Act Yasukawa said:


> Paige and Kairi Hojo


OMFG! :banderas

Need these 2 in a match asap!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

beast








beaty


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dianna BTS photoshoot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWFR7uE9H14


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Act Yasukawa said:


> Paige and Kairi Hojo


Paige doesn't know how lucky she is meeting Kairi :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Dianna










Dasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


can't wait to see her televised debut


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda










Giorgia & Daria










Foxy, Nattie & Emma


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Emma is just on another level :cena6


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Giorgia and Amanda are the hottest in Tough Enough. :trips5


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sasha is ripped!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Sasha is ripped!


 The Boss has that summer body


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melissa Santos is cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee Young


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki Bella tho


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn just look at her ass!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@chrome2279 Do you have an obsession with Brooke?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna & Zahara


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie










Charlotte










Giorgia










Gabi










Dianna


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> @chrome2279 Do you have an obsession with Brooke?


LOL I'm an ass man, can't help it. Her ass is fantastic. Not all my posts are Brooke though.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Torrie
> Dianna


I approve!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige









@The Regent Alien.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Australia, here I go

Emma :homer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> @chrome2279 Do you have an obsession with Brooke?


Nothing wrong with Brooke


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

simply the greatest
















































And Lana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Australia, here I go
> 
> Emma :homer


Emma tho! :cena6


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I miss seeing Ivelisse in NXT


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma










Nattie










Cameron


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


Love this chick! :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Cameron


 Where did she go?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Where did she go?


Not sure. She still does a lot of house shows though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Not sure. She still does a lot of house shows though.


is she being repackaged or something?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> is she being repackaged or something?


Hoepfully. I'd love to see Cameron back on TV!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Hoepfully. I'd love to see Cameron back on TV!


 or perhaps setting her up for an eva marie feud? I'm not quite interested in her but then again Eva Marie changed my mind on her so I may change my mind on cameron


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Dat smirk.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Victoria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chelsea Diamond


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> or perhaps setting her up for an eva marie feud? I'm not quite interested in her but then again Eva Marie changed my mind on her so I may change my mind on cameron


Oh, god don't say that, the thought of it is hurting my head and the visual would hurt my eyes. Can't stand either.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Chelsea Diamond


Never mind Chelsea. Kairi :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Oh, god don't say that, the thought of it is hurting my head and the visual would hurt my eyes. Can't stand either.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Chelsea Diamond


Kairi Hojo:banderas

Need more Joshi girls in this thread.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JoJo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JESUS! :trips5


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana made up for last week


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I just knew a pic like that would show up. :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Nikki Bella & Paige Tokyo Japan 2015*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Christy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon










Paige










Bellas & Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hikaru Shida


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lana's granny pant


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Oh Amanda and DAT ASS!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Makoto


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Leva


Eh, now I'm gonna be pissed if she doesn't show up like that at the upcoming King of Trios.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Preview trailer for Kelly Kelly's new E! reality show, WAGS.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Wasn't Maryse & K2 suppose to do a show together?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> ^ Wasn't Maryse & K2 suppose to do a show together?


I think Maryse is just going to make appearances on the show as a friend of K2.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> I think Maryse is just going to make appearances on the show as a friend of K2.


 That would br probably the only reason I would try to watch that.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes Kelly returning to TV makes me happy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Cassie almost looks unreal in this pic, like a doll.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki looks as though she was practitioning Martial arts in the first pic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Cassie almost looks unreal in this pic, like a doll.


:zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Christy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Paige is pregnant guys. :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Naomi & Tamina now call themselves B.A.D (Beautiful Alpha Divas)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Im sadden Dianna quit TE


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dianna


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## BrayWyattSucks (Apr 5, 2015)

just gonna leave this here.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brooke is so wifey material. I imagine her doing the laundry naked. :woolcock


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana





CJ said:


> Santana


Easily one of the hottest women in da businesssssss.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aoi Kizuki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Emma is cute


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & New TE Contestant Chelsea


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Renee and Nikki...











:tucky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

jcagnee said:


> Renee and Nikki...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:moyes1



CJ said:


> Sasha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Is that from part 2 of Sasha's interview?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sara Lee has that AJ quirky, geeky vibe going. It's probably why she had a hard time being a "mean girl."


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Amanda from TE...


















Those legs/thighs are my weakness :whoo


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AMANDA kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Amanda and Dianna damn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Amanda from TE...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Umm wow. Always loved the bikini + heels combo. Who is she? TE girl?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

EvaMaryse said:


> Umm wow. Always loved the bikini + heels combo. Who is she? TE girl?


Yeah, Dianna was a Tough Enough contestant. She's since left the show.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, Dianna was a Tough Enough contestant. She's since left the show.


I wouldn't be shocked to still see her signed by WWE.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi










Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

:mark:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana is


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa Mendes


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

NEW Body Series Teaser Coming July 30th


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


So fucking hot! :cena6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Throwback Thursday: Beulah


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia & Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige you lucky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> :mark:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:strong


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos












Cleavage said:


> :strong


That got added :surprise: You must know people :mckinney


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana and the former Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


>


^ LOOKALIKES! Would smash still. :woolcock


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


People went nuts for that pic, it's funny.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


It's good to see that Paige still makes time for her young fans.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zeroapoc said:


> It's good to see that Paige still makes time for her young fans.


She probably made that girl's day! So gracious.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> ^ *LOOKALIKES*! Would smash still. :woolcock


Don't know if that's sarcastic or not, but that is indeed AJ. 

This was posted a few minutes ago via Twitter 
from the head of the agency group that will be publishing her book:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


>


THE GODDESS and the PALE QUEEN have reunited


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> THE GODDESS and the PALE QUEEN have reunited


Who is who?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


>


These people, male or female both, get off the road and out of the business and instantly they look healthier. She was pale, sickly thin looking, with drooping eyes the last time I saw her on TV. Now she looks healthy. Road life is bad life.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Zeroapoc said:


> It's good to see that Paige still makes time for her young fans.


Really this shit still? AJ more grown then you.

Your the one acting young and childish.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> She probably made that girl's day! So gracious.


Really? Get over that and if you dont like AJ come uo with something new.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Karlee :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


Okay Summer is looking really good as of late.



december_blue said:


> Nikki





CJ said:


> Nikki


Damn Nikki in a bikini is perfection



december_blue said:


> Lana and the former Veronica Lane


Damn Lane looks fantastic here...Lana...ahhh not so much.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> It's good to see that Paige still makes time for her young fans.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


What a rack ..... of clothes


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

HubristicHoncho


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> What a rack ..... of clothes


Never thought I'd say this; but what a shame Maryse has such a big rack...of clothes.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra & Gionna


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Candice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Zahra & Gionna


 Gionna is beautiful


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke is 2 words Wifey material


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Naomi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

GiGi & Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki









@Spears


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki kada :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


 this is the diva look that will make male fans melt


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos









@Envy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie










Eva Marie










Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie looks she gotten taller


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


> Candice


Candice LeRae? cute pic. Really would be nice to see her in WWE.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> Candice


Would love to have her part of the LU roster at some point.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Gionna the hottie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra did ring announcing this weekend


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna wrestled again :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She needs to be in the WWE announcing. :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eve & Maryse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly, Michelle McCool & Candice Michelle


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks















 @LEGITBoss


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


WHO IS THAT?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

chrome2279 said:


> WHO IS THAT?


Dianna formerly of Tough Enough. Based on her pics, she's very fond of her ass for good reason!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

New WSU Spirit Champion


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Amanda & Gionna the hot blondes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Chelsea









Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi










Giorgia










Gabi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue;50383834[IMG said:


>


 she looks pretty here


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Do they ride up this much on RAW??? :mj2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Amanda


 Good GAwd


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>





PaigeLover said:


> Amanda & Chelsea


Amanda's thighs are my spirit animal :neymar


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Gionna looking like female Enzo in that gear. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Amanda


Damn she has to win TE


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


Damn. Perfection.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ I hope she debuts tonight


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chelsea Green


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke should return back to WWE, reunite with Layla


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

So this happened last saturday in Philly...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch at RAW as well? Hmm...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Becky Lynch at RAW as well? Hmm...


 markout moment


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Becky Lynch, Paige and Charlotte Flair.*_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

THe boss is perfect


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 I still can't believe Sasha has arrived


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Sasha :mark: :mark: :mark:

Paired with the two botch queens :fuckthis


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


The Knight Dynasty back together!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Raylan Givens said:


> Sasha :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Paired with the two botch queens


It's ok. It just means it will make it so much better when she outshines both of them.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kaitlyn The Goddes

https://instagram.com/p/5GITt9oXtJ/?taken-by=celestebonin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Amanda is beautiful with jaw dropping curves


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Amanda is so obviously getting signed. They've been looking for the next Torrie/Stacy for a while now. A jaw dropping blonde bombshell. They may have the same plans with Lana but Amanda ticks all the boxes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Brie










Eva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha & JoJo


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Raylan Givens said:


> Amanda is so obviously getting signed. They've been looking for the next Torrie/Stacy for a while now. A jaw dropping blonde bombshell. They may have the same plans with Lana but Amanda ticks all the boxes.


Or she could be the next Trish Stratus who knows. Plus i think they been looking for the next Trish Stratus before Torrie or Stacy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Fucking awesome debut from the girls. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

CJ said:


> Lana


Her character is going through some rough times but she is still a beautiful woman all the way.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Brie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Too good for this world


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige & Nattie










Nattie & Cherry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Jessie :banderas

Hope she get's more TV time since some of the girls or on the main roster now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly










Layla


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Stephanie Mcmahon at the ESPN awards*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The former Veronica Lane


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Maryse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nikki & Maryse :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wifey Material


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 Alexa is perfect.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Victoria, Ryan Shamrock & Sharmell










Maria & Kristal


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kristal still looks good


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


BOSS!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Wifey Material


:cena5 nope


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ultimate threesome right there.



Sympy said:


> holy mother of black jesus!


Absolute perfection!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 favorite duo


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela










Karlee










Rebecca


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Even though I like Amanda, I want to her to come out of her shell so to speak


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Dianna


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chelsea


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DIGGING THE FRESH MEAT FROM NXT AND TOUGH ENOUGH :trips5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>










Gionna


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a feeling that Gionna's gonna debut at the tapings tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I have a feeling that Gionna's gonna debut at the tapings tonight.


 I will mark out


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Lina(Zada) debuted v Jasmin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I'm so pissed that they made KC do the job to Eva.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa has baby pink hair now


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

@EvaMaryse @Evalution @december_blue @Bálor

Fucking QUEEN :tucky


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She is owning that robe like a boss. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BROOKE <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Fucking QUEEN :tucky


Apparently her training got her to Kelly's level lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eva The Goddes
Bet there still were fuckers at the tapings booing her. Awful people


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Heard that Alexa's hair is now pink but still looks red.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Callisto said:


> @EvaMaryse @Evalution @december_blue
> 
> Fucking QUEEN :tucky


Eva The Goddess has arrived.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Lina(Zada) debuted v Jasmin


Just wanted to point out that Lina & Jasmin didn't debut, it was a dark match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I think that Eva looks ridiculous with the robe but I'm really not a fan of her anyway so I'm guessing that they are going to play off that fact that she's so hated and have her wrestle as a heel because after the first promo that she gave a few weeks ago I was sure that they were trying to turn her face.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Video of Eva's sliced bread No2

https://instagram.com/p/5OnLWnDVGC/




















Alexa interfered in the tag match to help Black and Murphy keep the belts, I'm really getting the early days Trish vibe from her. She's easily the star of BAMF


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I'm really getting the early days Trish vibe from her. She's easily the star of BAMF


 Agreed. I can't wait until she stands alone. Imo she has far passed K2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Callisto said:


> @EvaMaryse @Evalution @december_blue
> 
> Fucking QUEEN :tucky


All Red Everything!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly










Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

K2 looks very pretty here


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki










Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


 her best photo ever


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer










Torrie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


This woman is ageless


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Eva Marie worked an NXT Live Event last night


























































































































































Ex-NXT Diva Audrey Marie was at the show, don't know why.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Eva owning the robe :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Ex-NXT Diva Audrey Marie was at the show, don't know why.


Audrey has been dating Tyler Breeze for years now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly










Eva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Two perfect hotties


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Audrey has been dating Tyler Breeze for years now.


I was kinda hoping that they'd bring her back, really liked her with Breeze & was it Xavier as a group?


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I was kinda hoping that they'd bring her back, really liked her with Breeze & was it Xavier as a group?


Considering the main roster callups and the lack of "TV-ready" talents at the moment, it would not be a bad move to bring her back.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva is killing it!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn Eva looking good! :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

"good" isn't good enough word to describe Eva.

she's hot, beautiful, gorgeous, amazing


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jasmin


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Becky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki










Eva










Lita


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Gonna need a 'photo-shoot quality' picture of Eva in that robe :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


she looks like she's in pain


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> she looks like she's in pain


No, that's attitude :evil:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana









@Envy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> No, that's attitude :evil:


 She should have an interview where she displays more attitude


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only is she just hot and can wrestle, but she can work DAT grill too!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Envy said:


> Not only is she just hot and can wrestle, but she can work DAT grill too!


Yep.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dream Team! Dana & Eva Marie










Carmella & Lina










Jasmin & Dana










Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jasmin + Eva. Both incredibly hot!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra



















Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eva Marie, raw 2010


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Michelle McCool










From the house show in Peoria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue;50578649[IMG said:


>


 still no new gimmick


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> still no new gimmick


Sadly, it doesn't seem that way. Though on the plus side, her team did pick up the win last night. Cameron & Foxy over Emma & Layla.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla should be back on tv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

WWE Danville


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha










Eva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana Star


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison Rayne & Velvet


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Beverly & Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


GiGi is hot as hell


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Beth, Eve & Nattie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Nikki


she'll probably face becky tomorrow night on raw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The GOAT women's stable


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky, Paige & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:mark:





"I wanna be a part of the team too!" :flair3

This should've aired on the PPV.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


 looks like she's training


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi










Giorgia & Amanda


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I don't know why people think Charlotte is so ugly, I mean she isn't a 10/10 but shes cute enough and she can go in the ring


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

And she has stunning body.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva & Dana


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Paige has been EXTRA cleavy lately. anyone else noticing this


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer & Paige










Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> Paige has been EXTRA cleavy lately. anyone else noticing this


Me


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

domotime2 said:


> Paige has been EXTRA cleavy lately. anyone else noticing this


She is just wearing good push up bras. She admitted it on twitter when stupid implants rumors started when she appeared on Tough Enough.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> She is just wearing good push up bras. She admitted it on twitter when stupid implants rumors started when she appeared on Tough Enough.


oh I know. I wasn't implying that that was the case or anything. I wonder why she's doing that though? I'm open for people to express their sexuality as much as they want, it just doesn't feel like making sure her tits look good is very "anti-diva"


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Epic!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Becky & Lana


 Lana is gorgeous without makeup


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Lana is gorgeous without makeup


Yes she is, and to anyone who thinks differently

https://instagram.com/p/5V_KnqhK9m/

:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Naomi


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Yes she is, and to anyone who thinks differently
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/5V_KnqhK9m/
> 
> :grin2:


 Yeah I saw that and the first question I said who was, who on earth thinks she is ugly?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte, Becky & Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Emma looking good


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie & Lita










Brie










Eva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Emma


Emma looking damn great again. :banderas
Her Instagrams been looking real good lately.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


 she cute


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad
https://instagram.com/p/5XmIWcPMFf/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige & Becky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Bet they won't say this pic is ugly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer










Kaitlyn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Summer Rae*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

All Red Everything


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Eva





CJ said:


> Santana


Love these 2 women. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Summer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Cameron










Nattie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Torrie Wilson & Victoria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 so beautiful


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer & Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige & Summer doing promo work?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Paige & Summer doing promo work?


They were at the Alternative Press Music Awards. Not sure if they were there for promo work or just to attend the show.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> They were at the Alternative Press Music Awards. Not sure if they were there for promo work or just to attend the show.


 Oh ok


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

CJ said:


> Paige & Summer


This pic made me wonder why Summer doesn't have boyfriend to joy with. can't believe she's single.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, Giorgia needs to get signed.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team Bella, then and now


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, Giorgia needs to get signed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Emma


 cutie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Team B.A.D


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Woah Giorgia looks amazing in those pics, she looked great on Tough Enough this week too. 

Hope she wins and they don't rig Sara Lee to win, she's useless and there is only room for one Queen Lee in the history books.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

:Wat?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Dasha










Giorgia


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


is that Gabi?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^Yep.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Café de René said:


>


 Should've been clippers


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chelsea


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> ^^Yep.


 she looks stunning


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

2006-2007 Smackdown/ECW Divas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lauren Jones


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Cameron


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

AJ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra & Dasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana









@Envy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva & Lina




























Zahra


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb & Kimber lee


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BornBad said:


> AJ


:banderas the Goddess, and crew.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


DAMN Amanda


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The champ is here! :cena6


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

BornBad said:


> AJ



Best she's looked in a long time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









GiGi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


























:mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish









Lita









Renee Young


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie



















Torrie, Ryan Shamrock, Victoria & friend


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

chrome2279 said:


>


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva's gear for Shine 28. 

Thank god she did not use the minion cosplay.










@CJ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Oh damn Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Charlotte looks very pretty here


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY PANTS kada


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva

















@Café de René


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & GiGi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana

















@Envy @Wildcat410


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bama4

I just know something good is about to come up whenever I see I got tagged by my boy CJ.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva & Lina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jessie and KC, I just can't deal with so much cuteness together :zayn3

https://instagram.com/p/5lBJb7sUq1/


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CJ said:


> Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee



I'm feeling Cherry Bomb. She cute as fuck!:done

Santana tho! :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie










Maryse & Alicia Fox










Nikki & Alicia Fox










Eva & Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandy Leon had her in-ring debut for ROH


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


 still hot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy & Maryse










JoJo










Layla & Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jackie Haas & Ashley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana









@Envy @Wildcat410


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









GiGi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emma looking so fine again. :wall

Your posts never dissapoint, thanks for the tag! I'd rep ya but I already did this morning.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tough Enough's Final 4 ladies


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Renee :banderas


 very very cute


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


she continues to improve:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse












december_blue said:


> Becky Lynch


:mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Is there a video of this?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Is there a video of this?


No, it was on SnapChat.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva

























@Café de René


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Thea Trinidad
> =


this scary bird look thing again


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> No, it was on SnapChat.


 What she saying anything? Like how Baymella does Q&As and take jabs at Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## AlphaDigma (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone know La Rosa Negra? Her entrance alone is amazing!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

GiGi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky, Paige & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox










Charlotte, Becky & Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> What she saying anything? Like how Baymella does Q&As and take jabs at Alexa Bliss


No, Gionna posted the pic and said that she was rapping on SnapChat.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke


 I would like for her to return back to WWE.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie Bella


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Becky & Paige from SHIMMER in 2011


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Becky :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GODDAMN I JUST LOVE BROOKE SO MUCH! <3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige & Becky look adorable in the shimmer pic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie Bella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra & Jasmin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Amanda


Never liked the miz but he did the right thing last night by saving her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









GiGi,Sara & Chelsea


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke










Maryse


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Never liked the miz but he did the right thing last night by saving her


yea he did :jay2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## KiltedJock (Jul 29, 2015)

Wee Paige Stunning and Sexy


----------



## KiltedJock (Jul 29, 2015)

Paige Stunning and sexy, But also Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


pretty


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Christy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Becky :banderas


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Can you believe this cutie here turns 32 today? (in Japan at least lol)









The name is Tsukasa Fujimoto


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


pretty


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I love Tessa Blanchard *


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana












december_blue said:


> Becky


:mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

> WWE Diva @laylayel has announced her retirement from WWE. We wish her the best in all her future endeavors. Details: http://wwe.com/layla-retires


Bye bye Layla. Newly engaged and ready to enjoy her life away from WWE.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lovely Layla


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


Blonde hair extensions?

:tripsscust


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Blonde hair extensions?
> 
> :tripsscust


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Yeah, getting them dyed it seems, just going blonde to pre-strip the colour.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paige's natural hair color is closer to blonde anyway.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla & Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke


why so happy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Trish Stratus


 new shoot coming from the Goat?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> new shoot coming from the Goat?


I hope so! Fingers crossed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> I hope so! Fingers crossed.


Would be great


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I like Baymella on Periscope.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> I like Baymella on Periscope.


Yes! So funny lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Yes! So funny lol


 Yes.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dasha & Lina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









Tough Enough


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Too much make-up.:heyman


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


 Looks like a porn scene


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna










Lina


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor










Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Where is this going? lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna


 Gionna debuting on NXT?

Good to see the trio back together


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Gionna debuting on NXT?
> 
> Good to see the trio back together


No she was wrestling at the NXT live event last night. That was taken backstage at the show.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> No she was wrestling at the NXT live event last night. That was taken backstage at the show.


 Any word on her nxt debut ?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Any word on her nxt debut ?


No, she's only had 5 matches(I think) at live events, so I'd give her a few months until she's on TV but with Becky/Sasha & Charlotte probably moving to the main roster full time soon. Gionna and other girls will be working the live event show more.

A couple of old Becky pics


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Lana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gionna has my attention.:cena5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jade


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Has Rebel joined the Dollhouse now?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Charlotte & Lana


 they could pass for twins


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> they could pass for twins


Lana just needs a mole on her chin. :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

These blue black pants. kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Still Beautiful


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra & Dasha










Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

veronica looks good


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS PAGE IS ON POINT :woolcock


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> they could pass for twins





HHHGame78 said:


> Lana just needs a mole on her chin. :lol


...and get hit in the face with a bat.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte at NXT Lakeland


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie at WWE San Diego


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


BAD! :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa should wrestle more on nxt


----------



## Ya Ya (Aug 1, 2015)

Lita was the best to grace us with her talents in the wrestling ring in my opinion.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda

















Amanda, GiGi & Chelsea


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Becky Lynch


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dream team! Dana teaming with Cameron on the house shows this weekend.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Charlotte


This is a really good picture of her. She is beautiful. Bram is pretty lucky.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

CJ said:


> Summer


Summer will always be sexy to me. A lot don't like her face but I think she is beautiful. Guess some see her as the Sweet D of the WWE (Big Bird).


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









Amanda,GiGi &Chelsea


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke is hot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha


 So Cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Local Indy wrestling hottie and amazing performer Ray Lyn (along with her bf Dylan Bostic) one of my fav Indy acts at the moment. I have met them a few times now at IWC and NorthEastWrestlig events. (Dylan most recently faced Jerry Lawler a couple weeks ago which was great to see) They call themselves the "Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus of Professional Wrestling"

I gotta say Miley Cyrus never looked this damn good. 




























Here is her Twitter page, really cool chick. Dylan is great too.

https://twitter.com/ray_lyn*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Mandy Leon


What a view! :cena5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Layla's Last WWE Live Event 26/7/15


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 What a combo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia on my mind!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha


 I'm in love


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She looks bored


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie & Naomi










Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha is just too fine


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Io Shirai


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









Sasha Banks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Boss Lady looking good


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish Stratus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL :tommy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Nattie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

No Becky Lynch?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna



















Jasmin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## WweisLarrell (Feb 13, 2013)

The kryptonite is strong in this one...


----------



## WweisLarrell (Feb 13, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> december_blue said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda
> ...


Yes he did..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxxy is cute


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Gigi <3 :woolcock


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Goddayum! dat gigi chick tho! We need more of her. Hope they sign her.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Gigi <3 :woolcock


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

GiGi slayin dudes with ease. Goddayum!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


This woman is just freaking perfection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Found it on tumblr, hope someone will provide the link to the whole shoot.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige












Morrison17 said:


> Found it on tumblr, hope someone will provide the link to the whole shoot.


Becky & Paige :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Morrison17 said:


> Found it on tumblr, hope someone will provide the link to the whole shoot.


They've been posted here
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...s-divas-revolution-5-8-15-a.html#post51166858


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


perfect


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I like the look of Emma's new gear










NXT Roster filming Tough Enough for next week










Gabi










Jessie










Dianna










Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & ZZ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna on this weeks NXT


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Gigi <3 :woolcock


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma & Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


beautiful


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Amanda got a killer ass. DAMN. :trips5


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Between a Daddio sighting on NXT, the Submission Sorority Faux Pas (don't worry, the WWE already changed that option in their Rousey Poll to "PaigeCharlotteBecky" instead :ha) and now Rosa suddenly being knocked up and having the most unintentionally hilarious interview on the dot com, this day just keeps getting better and better... :aryalol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Jessie :banderas


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Has Mickie James ever looked better than she did here:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


BAE :zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


 so perfect


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva, Lina & Dana










Jasmin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky looks amazing here


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha












Mordecay said:


> Becky looks amazing here


Agreed (Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna!


cute:grin2:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Santana


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Nattie. ‏@TheAnvilette 12 minutes ago
Some serious bathroom selfie action in #WWEMelbourne ! I get to team with @VillainousEmma during this tour, lucky me!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

NXT Starke last night.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Jade


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda has my vote


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 vince will hire her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya, and a little bit of Sexy Star.


----------



## WweisLarrell (Feb 13, 2013)

I miss seeing Santana wrestle in TNA but she is killing it in the Indies


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha & Uhaa









Ivelisse
https://instagram.com/p/5pvjkfAMcU/

Eva Marie
https://instagram.com/p/555U25GzcG/
https://instagram.com/p/5yTxNomzdE/


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna & Jessie










Nhooph










Cassie


----------



## WWE_DivasFan (Aug 7, 2015)

Are they still in developmental for NXT??


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna looks cute


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Eva and Jonathan probably have lots of sex. :woolcock


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

WWE_DivasFan said:


> Are they still in developmental for NXT??


Yes


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela/Black Lotus in Lucha Underground


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So today KC and Jessie got their WWE names

KC is Peyton Royce
Jessie is Billie Kay


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm hoping that those names grow on me....


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Marie








https://instagram.com/p/52lN_omzcP/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Where's GiGi?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley










Alexa










Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ivelisse


 If only she returned back to WWE. 

The Huntress vs The Boss = Mark out moment


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

So no one posted the picture Trish posted on facebook although not sure we can here.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:cena5


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


YES! :zayn3


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Nattie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> So no one posted the picture Trish posted on facebook although not sure we can here.


 I don't see anything wrong with it. I'm baffled that she got backlash from it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it. I'm baffled that she got backlash from it.


I am also but people complain about everything. Lucky kid.


----------



## Dale (May 30, 2007)

You fucking creep


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dale said:


> You fucking creep


lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> I am also but people complain about everything. Lucky kid.


tell me about it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Is Eva really gonna face Carmella @ Takeover Brooklyn?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that's right you tell em' Dale


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Is Eva really gonna face Carmella @ Takeover Brooklyn?


God I hope not. Poor Carmella if it's true.


















































































Lina also has a new name. Nia Jax.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

LOL QueenExtreme


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Josh & GiGi


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes this is BROOKE again.. lucky dog!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

chrome2279 said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

very pretty Melissa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> God I hope not. Poor Carmella if it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why poor Carmella only way to get better is being In the ring. Plus Carmella and Eva about even.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


:bow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Why poor Carmella only way to get better is being In the ring. Plus Carmella and Eva about even.


Well that's a matter of opinion, IMO Carmella is ahead of Eva. 

Eva has been taught moves. Just moves. She seems to have no idea how to sell and needs a few months just doing NXT Live events.

Instead she's going to go straight into a 'PPV' match after ONE match on TV. 

I said poor Carmella because she's going have to put her over in her first Takeover match which is probably going to be dire. Instead of having a match against Bliss, because I think that that is where they were headed before Eva came along.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Carmella is not even in Eva's league, lol. Eva's the next big thing.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Morrison17 said:


> Carmella is not even in Eva's league, lol. Eva's the next big thing.


Well, OK then...


Gionna, Zahra & Nhooph










Billie Kay & Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Renee Young


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RKO361 said:


> Renee Young


Renee is stunning!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Birthday girl!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky Lynch


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Well that's a matter of opinion, IMO Carmella is ahead of Eva.
> 
> Eva has been taught moves. Just moves. She seems to have no idea how to sell and needs a few months just doing NXT Live events.
> 
> ...


Can agree bout Eva statement need more live shows but that WWE for you.

Yeah thought Bliss and Carmella was feuding.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Amanda is the next Trish Stratus.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Anyone know her snapchat username?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Birthday girl!


Birthday Babe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spears said:


> Anyone know her snapchat username?


 Sacs90

Proof here
https://twitter.com/ToughAmanda/status/630080297539923968/photo/1


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> Sacs90
> 
> Proof here
> https://twitter.com/ToughAmanda/status/630080297539923968/photo/1


Awesome. Thanks :yoda


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:yoda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> DAT Amanda is the next Trish Stratus.


truth


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dat amanda :yoda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

So it looks like Alexa IS dating Murphy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


 hot


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


MIZ wants her P so baddd. Dont blame him:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> So it looks like Alexa IS dating Murphy


 Sadly yes. Nobody likes Murphy & Blake anyway


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


perfect


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

:aj3 :aj3 :aj3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Becky likes nuts. :drose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma & Nattie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa Mendes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke


cute


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brooke is always cute. :yoda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CJ said:


> Brooke


Something about this pic is hilarious and caption worthy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team Bella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nhooph


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron & Eva Marie


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> :aj3 :aj3 :aj3


She wants to be the female CM Punk so bad...:booklel


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Versatile said:


> She wants to be the female CM Punk so bad...:booklel


 Tell me about it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Rosa Mendes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Not gonna lie she looks adorable


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa Mendes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Amanda is a goddess!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma & Jojo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

amanda so hnnggg :drose


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


GiGi tho! :banderas


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

amanda da goddess :moyes1


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Last two females:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson















@Torrie/Trish Lover


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma



















Eva Marie


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


GiGi :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki looks so perfect in that pic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Miss her. underrated diva who carried the division back in 2012 but not get enough credit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Too bad she's married


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

GiGi & Lita


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse 
https://instagram.com/p/6I2zUWAMUz/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 we need a Baymella shoot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

K2 has pretty blue eyes


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee Young


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

beautiful for so many reasons


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky, Dasha & Nia










Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nhooph


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


Lawd


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna Daddio debuted v Sasha Banks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










































































































Alexa & Gionna possibly on the same show!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Daddio needs ring gear. :lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Eva botched her match the crowds booing the hell out of her, she forgot to kick out.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OH EVA :ha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gioanna so adorable


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Some people are saying that the Gionna match may have been a dark match. Hope it wasn't.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Eva botched her match the crowds booing the hell out of her, she forgot to kick out.


Is that Jessie she wrestled?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Envy said:


> Is that Jessie she wrestled?


yep, and it's not Jessie anymore, it's Billie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> yep, and it's not Jessie anymore, *it's Billie*


Billie :rockwut


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## lasskickerfanx (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm so excited to see Eva Marie in WWE 2K16 <3


----------



## lasskickerfanx (Aug 14, 2015)

:smile2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Envy said:


> Is that Jessie she wrestled?


Yep, she wrestles as Billie Kay now and apparently had her own music and entrance.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think Billie is a solid enough name.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

There was A LOT of Diiva action at the tapings

Peyton Royce


































Dana Brooke


























































Carmella


































Billie Kay


























Eva Marie


































Alexa Bliss


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That ass on Peyton Royce tho kada

Also Eva in black looks amazing :yum:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Some people are saying that the Gionna match may have been a dark match. Hope it wasn't.


 Hope that isn't true

Amanda









Tough Enough


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela Fong










Eva Marie


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*New NXT signee, Jasmin Areebi*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *New NXT signee, Jasmin Areebi*


She's was signed along with Peyton Royce & Billie Kay.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Love the Baymella periscopes. Carmella has grown on me


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva










Her and Alexa in the same ring tho :dead2

@CJ @december_blue


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Alexa Bliss


:grin2: Better with B&M


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brie cute in that pic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

GiGi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Dana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## lasskickerfanx (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you to xxQueenOfXtremexx for the NXT Photo's they're awesome!  But I had to put one of your photos with a photo of Emma, because It looks like their outfits are pretty much the same  anybody agree? Oh I'm also new.. Hey guys!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton :zayn3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy & Christina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Erika Hammond, formerly Veronica Lane in NXT


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke










Thea


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ her legs is on point


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Thea


looks like she had work done


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

chrome2279 said:


>


sexy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ just won the internet with that post.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> CJ just won the internet with that post.


Yeah the Santana post was lovely


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Desktop


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Yeah the Santana post was lovely


I was thinking more those fantastic Nikki pictures.



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Desktop


Amanda is so gorgeous!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> I was thinking more those fantastic Nikki pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda is so gorgeous!


I know who you meant but i like the Santana pictures better then the Nikki pics. (was messing around with you)

Amanda is gorgeous she well simply perfect.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> I know who you meant but i like the Santana pictures better then the Nikki pics. (was messing around with you)
> 
> Amanda is gorgeous she well simply perfect.


Yeah I knew you were just playing around. Damn internet not conveying playful banter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*International Diva Flag Photos*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


perfection


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Im not a huge fan of the uber ripped look on women, but god damn Amanda wears it well. She's so stunning.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Mary Dobson, Veda Scott, Brittany Blake and Leva


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

MAO


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


BAE :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Lita


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

is that a leaf tat on NB?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana









@IDONTSHIV



PaigeLover said:


> is that a leaf tat on NB?


I think it's a flower or something.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I think the Nikki tattoo is a heart with some stuff coming off it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Tanner


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana










:bow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna vs Alexa is something I'm looking forward to seeing


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tucky:tucky:tucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know where to put this, so sorry in advance if it is the wrong place

Maria

streamable.com/e/bdhu


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana









@Envy @Torrie/Trish Lover


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CJ said:


> Santana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful smile


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Brooke


I wanna see more!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Sasha-Nikki match was bad, Nikki botched the dropkick real bad


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Those brooke pics are great.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


Becky :mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige is so fine


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Peyton










Dianna





















































































https://twitter.com/NaomiWWE/status/633461432328323073


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Becky


My favorite diva!:bow:bow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha & Team BAD


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


Is this fanmade?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RKO361 said:


> Is this fanmade?


Yup!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Yup!


Ah, so just a what if scenario. That's a shame i would have actually liked to see that match.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RKO361 said:


> Ah, so just a what if scenario. That's a shame i would have actually liked to see that match.


Oh no, sorry the image was fan made. That match was officially been added to Takeover Brooklyn. They're up to like 10 matches now.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Oh no, sorry the image was fan made. That match was officially been added to Takeover Brooklyn. They're up to like 10 matches now.


Oh really, must have missed that. Glad to hear that the match is happening.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:wink2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


BRUH! :wall


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss
https://www.periscope.tv/w/aKOwADQyNTk2ODh8NjQ0ODU2NjijzXbWSVS2GHvP-u-9YYbGuTsxQbj1Scv4Zhvrqp6kkg==

So perfect


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CJ said:


> Brooke


Damn again was about to post. Brooke looks amazing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie












Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Damn again was about to post. Brooke looks amazing.


She sure does (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Cameron


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


They better bring back Lucha Underground...:justsayin


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia & Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia & Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia & Amanda


GiGi :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda, Foxy & Sara


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Amanda, Foxy & Sara


 Amanda thickness


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jared Fogle (Aug 19, 2015)

Wish there were more pics of JoJo or NXT-era AJ. Two of the cutest little things.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Great minds think alike, posted at the same time as the above lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Alicia


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

She is now "Brown Pants". :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Becky


I love her.:trips9


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


 Gorgeous


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Leva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banderas Wouldn't mind getting locked in that boiler room.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Paige *_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

TBT Eva


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sasha Banks*_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Paige *_


 Where is this photo from?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sasha Banks and Bayley*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia is training!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke


little boy likes he's trying to touch her crotch


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Eva Marie



















Naomi & Sasha










Summer Rae


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Brooke's ass is one of a kind


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda


I was turning against Sara Lee and was hoping that Amanda was going to win but after what she said on Tough Talk this week I want Sara Lee to win.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I was turning against Sara Lee and was hoping that Amanda was going to win but after what she said on Tough Talk this week I want Sara Lee to win.


 She could be a ring rat though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> She could be a ring rat though.


To say it like that in front of a crowd was mean, she did it because she knows that Sara has a huge fan following and she was trying to get them on her side to vote for her. Not to mention the fact that Sara has a long time boyfriend.

Even Tanner and the rest of the guys looked kind of appalled that she said it and apparently WWE were not happy either, this will not help Amanda if she doesn't win and wants to get hired. 
I'm not saying that she wont get hired but it'll be a strike against her.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Amanda's gonna be around longer eventually anyway while Sara Lee will flop and fade into obscurity so I don't see a problem :shrug


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Amanda


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


Please sign her WWE...:tucky


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Celeste


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


Man the WWE better sign her.:zayn3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sasha Banks with Amazing Red*_








_*Bayley*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma

















@Certified G


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

CJ said:


> Sasha


The Boss!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Celeste


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie & Foxy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*AJ Lee*_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Looks like she will be the one to attack Bliss


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos










:sodone
@Envy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*AJ Lee*_


Still sexy as ever


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*AJ Lee*_


Where is this from ?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wall :sodone bama4 :banderas 

Fucking hell, Emma. None of these smilies do those pics justice. Thanks again for the tag, but I don't think you're ever going to top this one.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRUH! :wall


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Looks like she will be the one to attack Bliss



I'm not so sure, they're doing tapings before Takover, she may be on that. I was thinkiing maybe Blue Pants.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:surprise::grin2:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Café de René said:


> Where is this from ?


Madden '16 video game trailer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Alexa Bliss


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Nikki


:moyes1


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Nikki


God damn! Dat Nikki!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


Alexa so beautiful


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela Fong


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


 Bliss eyes are blue-tiful


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Mandy Leon


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Leva


Looks like Leva isn't in NY to help the Vaudevillains tonight...

:vincecry


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna & Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Dana Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva is pretty even though not many of us acknowledge it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Foxxy has pretty green eyes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Nikki


Perfection :yoda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PCB


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana












december_blue said:


> PCB


Becky :mckinney


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> PCB


I can see charlotte turning on them


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki is the definition of a diva. She seems as though she has high standards


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

It looks like Peyton Royce & Billie Kay are also at Takeover


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae










Alicia Fox, Natalya & Tamina


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PCB


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna is at Takover as well.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna is at Takover as well.


:grin2: Gionna vs Alexa hopefully


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Paige & Foxy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna & Peyton


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee & Lita










Becky, Emma, Dana & Charlotte










Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Café de René said:


> Looks like Leva isn't in NY to help the Vaudevillains tonight...
> 
> :vincecry


:bean


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Café de René said:


> :bean


Boy were we wrong haha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


This woman is just gorgeous


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee + Lita


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Renee & Lita


 Renee looks skeptical of the cameraman


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kana!!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Kana!!!!


OMFG! KANA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Natalya


:nerd:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Celeste


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

KANA being hot as balls, as usual.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

roud


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ziggler & CJ PErry should just date IRL already


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Ziggler & CJ PErry should just date IRL already


No! I like her with Rusev.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> No! I like her with Rusev.


Why?


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Kana!!!!


I hope I'm wrong, but she didn't look like she was enjoying it...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Café de René said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but she didn't look like she was enjoying it...


Yeah, she didn't look overly enthused lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 The ironman gear looked great on Alexa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra










Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha Banks


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Why?


They seem to be so happy, they even bought a house together plus if wrestling observer is to be believed, Vince doesn't think that they should be together because Rusev isn't attractive enough to be dating someone like Lana. Hence why she's been put with someone like Ziggler.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Alexa doing her thing.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Zahra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Alexa doing her thing.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Versatile said:


> december_blue said:
> 
> 
> > Zahra
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, she didn't look overly enthused lol


Well it was a Baron Corbin match...


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Ithil said:


> Versatile said:
> 
> 
> > Why? She's his girlfriend.
> ...


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Versatile said:


> Ithil said:
> 
> 
> > Yea that he cheated on his fiance with, that was tacky of WWE doing that...:StephenA2
> ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Where did you find this?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Josh


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

emma looking good


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










JoJo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


Jebus! She's beyond perfect!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Josh


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Where did you find this?


WWE Twitter account


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PCB


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

NXT!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> NXT!


Alexa :grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & her mom


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Leva


Don't understand why the WWE haven't signed her yet.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie, Nia, Nhooph & Peyton


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yes.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team Bella










Eva Marie


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> yes.


I never knew i wanted a Renee heel turn until now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PCB


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


 I like the determination look from her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> yes.


Best photo ever.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> yes.


:ambrose4

Titty Master gonna be comin' fo' you Rollins


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> yes.


Renee is life


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice to see AJ is doing something with her life


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Rosa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva looks like she's enjoying the NYC life


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda aka Mandy Rose


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer Rae


Ever since she's been paired with Rusev Summer has become alot prettier.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/maryseofficialfanpage/videos/873310212717592/?pnref=story


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sara Lee


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon










Giorgia


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> Lita


Lita wearing a Fearless Nikki top...perfect.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> Lita


Now I want Bellas vs Team Bestie


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Best ass in all of wrestling!!!!!!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Leva


Surprisingly, they actually look like a legit stable.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


My tough enough winner dammit! Yeah I'm salty! :rollins3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse is hot and Carmella is girlfriend material


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Renee Young


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

https://twitter.com/sashabankswwe/status/592016937447792641

SASHA BANKS AS THE JOKER


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Renee Young


 What a beauty


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


Haha, are they a couple or something?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RJTM said:


> Haha, are they a couple or something?


I hope not. I'm not a fan of Wale


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

RJTM said:


> Haha, are they a couple or something?


No, I think she just met him and asked for a photo.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse Velez


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo










Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella cute


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nhooph


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









Brie Bella









Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Alexa


MNM 2.0 I kid I kid


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi










Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


 looking good


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Michelle McCool


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

KANA.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

december_blue said:


> Michelle McCool




Looking skinnier than Taker's legs a month before wrestlemania.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nhooph


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:whoo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Trish Stratus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Summer


I like officially like her & Lana both


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Zahra


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

>


What the hell happened here?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

RKO361 said:


> What the hell happened here?


I think that it's after the match and they're trying to help each other up but they fall down again(for comedic effect) but I don't know for sure.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie & Charlotte










Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


Lucky Ziggler


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT ASS on TESSMACHER


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda


Amanda is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


Man I hope the WWE signs her. kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda, Rosa, Nattie & Eva Marie :yes


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Best moment in wwe since Kaitlyn's and Bella's slips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PCB


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


> Thea Trinidad


Well damn, :whoo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Paige yess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Amanda and Lita


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Not gonna lie Sasha looks good there


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:nerd::grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee, Paige & Lita


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee in a bikini in TD next week


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Best moment in wwe since Kaitlyn's and Bella's slips.


Why does this gif look as if she was like 'fuck the skirt'? :lmao


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Abc93 (May 27, 2015)

Sasha Banks


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@CJ is that a photoshoot they're doing?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


> @CJ is that a photoshoot they're doing?


I don't think so. Seems like they just went to the beach while they were in Miami.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> I don't think so. Seems like they just went to the beach while they were in Miami.


So only Lana & Sasha took pics ?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma












PaigeLover said:


> So only Lana & Sasha took pics ?


Seems like it :shrug


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana looksgreat


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> Lana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia










Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

damn Eva

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy, Paige and Rosa


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Billie Kay & Peyton Royce



















Nia Jax










Gabi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>



No words can describe her beauty.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Amanda the Goddess kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Amanda a sneakerhead :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke









@Torrie/Trish Lover


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

So Mama Bella is getting wedding ring from "John" sooner than Nikki? :lmao
Cena da gawd. Got a stunning chick and didn't get in a marriage trap.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CJ said:


> Brooke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was about to post this she is my TNA Knockout GODDESS!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

CJ said:


> Brooke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD GOD!!! I'm in love!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brooke please do porn. :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Gionna Daddio









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Peyton Royce










Nia Jax










Gabi










Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana so perfect


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mandy is beautiful I hope WWE signs her 1 day, more eye candy on RAW & SMACKDOWN never hurt anyone


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

WWE needs Amanda. She could be the next Trish, at the very least the next Torrie.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


Such an Angel


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

RKO361 said:


>


These eyes...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


I'll do yoga with Lana


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Lariatoh! said:


> WWE needs Amanda. She could be the next Trish, at the very least the next Torrie.


Believe she is signed and even Trish said she see herself in Amanda.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CJ said:


> Lana


Lana is so dam hot.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melissa is hot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky










:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Believe she is signed and even *Trish said she see herself in Amanda.*


A lot of us would like to see ourselves in Amanda. >


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Believe she is signed and even Trish said she see herself in Amanda.


 Many people were asking her did she sign with WWe on periscope and she smiled and didn't respond. I believe she is signed. :grin2:


----------



## Cena is useless (May 7, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Veronica Lane


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly & Maryse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


GiGi kada


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

There's a severe lack of Bayley


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CJ said:


> Brooke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this chick is actually perfect.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva & Mia


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana :bow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Eden


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Athena: The Wrestling Goddess









Charlotte









Nikki Storm

















Ah what the heck, add Becky as a bonus.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & her Brothers


----------



## Cena is useless (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> Alexa


It's almost a perfect pic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


sleeping beauty :grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks







@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Taryn Terrell 









Mia Yim


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Corbin cleans up pretty nicely :cena5*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

CJ said:


> Bayley


And the guys who call her ugly can officially shut their mouths now. I mean, everyone has different opinions but that is straight up beauty.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Leva & Mia


In before "Blue Pants has heat with ex presidents" thread. :denirolol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Rumors were true, K2 likes the D


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Katie Lea Burchill


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda


DAMN


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nhooph & Gionna










Nhooph










Peyton


















Nia Jax










Carmella










Dasha










Devin










Gabi


















Mandy Leon










Alexa


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

Alexa & Mandy I can die a happy man


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Nhooph & Gionna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nerd:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


Still don't understand why WWE hasn't sign Santana yet. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Envy said:


> Still don't understand why WWE hasn't sign Santana yet. :banderas


Who knows :shrug


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Team Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CJ said:


> Who knows :shrug


Her boyfriend Chasyn could be the main reason.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos












Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Her boyfriend Chasyn could be the main reason.


Maybe. It'd be a shame if someone else's criminal record was the reason though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CJ said:


> Maybe. It'd be a shame if someone else's criminal record was the reason though.


I agree but this is McMahon we are talking about.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Leva Bates


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see the ICW or the other wrestlers getting off Santana's back about her boyfriend's past, WWE is also kid friendly now and I think think they want to bad press that might come with giving her a job.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Renee Young


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PCB


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky












xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:reneelel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 :grin2::grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch & Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad and Lei D Tapa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I always thought Veronica Lane was babe but does anyone know why she was released?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie












PaigeLover said:


> I always thought Veronica Lane was babe but does anyone know why she was released?


Not sure. She was coming off an injury and I guess figured she wanted to do other things.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly & her sister


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa should get a movie role for Tinker Bell.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lita


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Between Kelly and Amanda so much beauty lately in this thread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kendall Skye


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lita


Still beautiful


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Kendall Skye


I really liked Kendall Sky, really wished she hadn't quit because I think that she's be one of the stars of NXT now if she's stayed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I like this pic


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson, Victoria with Chavo


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chavo slaying ass? :drake1


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


Now kiss.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

my boy chavo roud


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Cena is useless (May 7, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda


:yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson, Victoria & Cryme Tyme


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Cena is useless (May 7, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


GiGi kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Natalya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh...:done


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Billie Kay


Probably my favorite female wrestler in NXT atm. It hurt me seeing her job to Dana Brooks! :bs:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


 Lawd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Scarlett Bordeaux & Taeler Hendrix


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The bellas don't have any features of their mother


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Peyton Royce










Nikki










Amanda










Mandy Leon










Kendall Sky










Gabi


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bruh Amanda bad as fuck! :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal Marshall


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna Daddio at Full sail


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

So it looks like Gabi from Tough Enough has also signed


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna Daddio at Full sail


Can't wait to see her debut


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

30 min Women's Iron Man Match. Can't wait!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Baymella & Drake Wuertz


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> So it looks like Gabi from Tough Enough has also signed


So what was really the point of Tough Enough if they where going to sign people anyway?...:aries2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PCB


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Versatile said:


> So what was really the point of Tough Enough if they where going to sign people anyway?...:aries2


It'll be the same with Diva Search too, they always do it. One wins and they sign 5/6 that they liked.

That's how they got Maryse, Michelle McCool, Maria, Bella Twins etc


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Kana is gonna fuckin wreck shit. I'm so hype!:kid


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva & Mary Dobson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa


















Dasha 










Gabi


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Full Sail Tapings


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Alexa


 :grin2:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna & Enzo arriving at Fullsail










Alexa & Murphy arriving at Fullsail


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


I like the attire


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>





xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Damn Eva :kobe4


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

> Alexa


Stunning


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Nikki










Mama Bella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NXT has so much ass. :datass


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

True that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


ASUKA :bow


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Josh


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

chrome2279 said:


>


Who is that? Hard to tell with the angle.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Nikki


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Leva


I thought for a second Stephanie McMahon was hanging out with Leva and Madman Pondo at some burger place.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Who is that? Hard to tell with the angle.


Dianna from Tough Enough


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson & Victoria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NXT announcer Dasha Fuentes...











:whoo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

That thickness


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Summer


Okay Summer needs to ditch the Lana look. Legs aside she doesn't look that good in the suit, but she's gorgeous here with her hair down. The opposite of Lana herself who looks better in the suit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

UK wrestler Nikki Storm:




























She's very much on the verge of getting signed by WWE and judging by what I've seen of her she should be a good addition in having that look Vince likes the most AND producing in the ring.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


She should of worn her hair like like that when she was in WWE


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kay Lee Ray


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Amanda :cena6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee









Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana

















@Envy


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Amanda the GODDESS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nikki Storm promos...Not a 10 on the mic but with some fine tuning she can be great


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Look up Kevin Nash's twitter guys. Just uploaded a nude Madison Rayne selfie wtf :lmao :lmao :lmao It's still up.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie




























PENTAGON said:


> Look up Kevin Nash's twitter guys. Just uploaded a nude Madison Rayne selfie wtf :lmao :lmao :lmao It's still up.


:whoo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


so pretty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya










Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana & Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella & Bayley


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

PENTAGON said:


> Look up Kevin Nash's twitter guys. Just uploaded a nude Madison Rayne selfie wtf :lmao :lmao :lmao It's still up.


It does look like Madison Rayne.. damn she's hot

So.. they are talking about this in Reddit... I won't post a link here where to see the pic.. but in this link to the conversation someone else posts the direct link.. so THUMBS UP!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy Leon


WWE signed her?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> WWE signed her?


That was at an independent show.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> WWE signed her?


No, that pic was taken at an Indy show.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

chrome2279 said:


> It does look like Madison Rayne.. damn she's hot
> 
> So.. they are talking about this in Reddit... I won't post a link here where to see the pic.. but in this link to the conversation someone else posts the direct link.. so THUMBS UP!


Are you looking at her face? Because I'm about 90% sure that that isn't Madison.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

GiGi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Jayme Jameson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal Marshall










Ashley Massaro


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kristal still looks good


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> GiGi


I love GiGi! :sodone


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>



Amanda is perfect kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley










Billie Kay & Nia Jax


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Favorite Periscope duo Baymella


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

mickie fondled again


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mickie, Kelly, and Amanda makes this thread epic.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Brie


I can't with her anymore...:done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Renee Young


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


underrated beauty


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige & Baron Corbin


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Throwback! Love this group shot.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jojo's cute and Lana's not impressed


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Presumably filming for Total Divas: Nattie, Rosa & Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't wait to see more of Mandy Rose


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

What are some good matches of Mandy Leon?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> What are some good matches of Mandy Leon?


Here you go!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


I dig the sporty look


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gabi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Lilian Garcia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nattie










Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Veronica Lane


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Paige


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


> Thea Trinidad


How has WWE NOT signed her yet?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Team BAD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

rbhayek said:


> How has WWE NOT signed her yet?


Beats me?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nhooph










Charlotte & Becky










Nikki & Charlotte










Sara Lee










Amanda










Kendall Skye










Dasha










Dana Brooke










Alexa










Scarlett(Tattoos are fake before people cry)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha & Big E









Team Bad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Justine Silver


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Amanda


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Paige/Renee


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, only seeing this now 'cause I hadn't been online in a while. Thanks again for the tag, appriciate it!  Emma looking fine as hell again. :lenny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

GiGi :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Katie Forbes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Katie Forbes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Justine Silver


One of the cutest things on the indies right now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda







@Trublez


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy & Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Did Sasha just dump coffee on her wet tits *


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


> Beats me?


SHe seriously fits the 3 categories WWE wants in a diva. 
1. Hot
2. Great look
3. And she's Hispanic! They need a Hispanic diva since they haven't had a halway decent one since Melina.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

rbhayek said:


> SHe seriously fits the 3 categories WWE wants in a diva.
> 1. Hot
> 2. Great look
> 3. And she's Hispanic! They need a Hispanic diva since they haven't had a halway decent one since Melina.


Said could be said about Ivelisse. Thea is tagging along with bf austin aries.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Glad to see some of the Indies women getting some shine.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Doesn't even look human.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden & Nattie




















Legit BOSS said:


> *Did Sasha just dump coffee on her wet tits *


Seems like it


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lita & Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee & Summer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sasha & Bayley










Amanda










Mandy Leon


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda







@Trublez


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kellyanne


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Taylor Made


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@rbhayek
Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Veda Scott


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


A+ post right here


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Dana Brooke


she looks tired


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> she looks tired


Probably is, they are on their way to Texas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Probably is, they are on their way to Texas.


you can see the bags under eyes


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kaitlyn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> @rbhayek
> Thea Trinidad


Bruh! :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Gail Kim


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


> @rbhayek
> Thea Trinidad


Dios Mios!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PCB


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos









@Envy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


damn :grin2:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Aksana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> PCB


Becky & Paige kada



CJ said:


> Melissa Santos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD! :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sara Lee










Gabi










Dasha










Zahra


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa is stunning


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes she is


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley, Carmella, Sara Del Rey


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Flawless beauty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Dana Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Veronica Lane


cute:nerd:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane & Devin Taylor


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Leva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even Dr Doom needs some advice on how to get DAT HEAT.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ivelisse


Underrated beauty


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana & Ivelisse


BRUH! :trips8


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Candice vs. Melina (Pudding Match)*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


wow:wink2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Reby Sky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Cameron


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Bayley & Lita

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644294938268692480


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella so pretty


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eva's body is crazy. :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana is gorgeous


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Justine Silver


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Ivelisse


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Billie Kay










Alexa










Dasha










Dana Brooke










Charlotte










Amanda










Nhooph










Nia Jax


















Dianna


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice to see Alexa getting to wrestle on the Texas tour.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa needs to wrestle more on NXT


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JoJo


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Nice to see Alexa getting to wrestle on the Texas tour.




Just quoting this to make life difficult for people scrolling down. Some good pics there though :lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

UntilDawn said:


> Bayley & Lita
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644294938268692480


Can't be the only that sees the resemblance between Lita and this guy:










:ha



december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Add Tyson to the list of HOFers that are part of the Red Nation.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Brie Mode said:


> Can't be the only that sees the resemblance between Lita and this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Brie Mode said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> :ha
> Add Tyson to the list of HOFers that are part of the Red Nation.


That doesn't really add much to the cause since he's a convicted rapist.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Best periscope duo


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> That doesn't really add much to the cause since he's a convicted rapist.


You do realize that since his conviction facts have come out that she lied about it?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Brie Mode said:


> You do realize that since his conviction facts have come out that she lied about it?


People's claims are not facts.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sasha tho! :banderas


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky









@UntilDawn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky looks uncomfortable in that pic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer & Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Bayley & Charlotte


The staggering difference in title belts.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Eden


She might be the prettiest woman in the WWE!


december_blue said:


> Giorgia


:banderas

Hoping she continues to train and get signed one day.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha wants a kiss


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@CJ *She's beautiful *


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gabi


















Dianna










Peyton


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Nikki


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


She knows what she's doing


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









Thea Trinidad


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita









Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Maria Kanellis


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Sara Del Ray


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nhooph


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Lita


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly










Renee Young


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Becky Lynch











@CJ


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

UntilDawn said:


> Dana Brooke


Now wait a second...


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Café de René said:


> Now wait a second...


Coincidence, maybe? :shrug


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

UntilDawn said:


> Coincidence, maybe? :shrug


Even though I'm having a hard time shipping Leva and Dana as shopping buddies, I'd say it could be a borrowing.

:draper2


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Café de René said:


> Even though I'm having a hard time shipping Leva and Dana as shopping buddies, I'd say it could be a borrowing.
> 
> :draper2


:draper2

I'd ship them, shows they have good taste together. :lol


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

UntilDawn said:


> :draper2
> 
> I'd ship them, shows they have good taste together. :lol


So you think Dana could wear Keanu Reeves leggings and stuff like that ?

That would go well with her entrance. bama4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden









@Envy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Nhooph


She needs to STOP with the lip injections.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> JoJo.


Super gorgeous


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Eden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddess kada


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Café de René said:


> So you think Dana could wear Keanu Reeves leggings and stuff like that ?
> 
> That would go well with her entrance. bama4


Well I don't see why not. bama4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy & Brie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Leva Bates


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha & Kana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Trish Stratus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Noelle Foley 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646111187965452288


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


damn


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda & Rosa. Man, Rosa is really starting to show!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky Lynch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda







@Trublez


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

december_blue said:


> Amanda & Rosa. Man, Rosa is really starting to show!


Is she preggers??? I must have missed the news


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eat The Witch said:


> Is she preggers??? I must have missed the news


Yeah, Rosa is preggers.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

GiGi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord that body is of a goddess.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Sasha Banks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ She should be wearing a Blue Jays jersey!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> ^ She should be wearing a Blue Jays jersey!


This will distract you, you didn't see anything! :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Charlotte & Becky


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Scarlett Bordeaux and Taeler Hendrix









kada :ex:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> GiGi


Bruh! :zayn


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Mickie James


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Didn't WWE fire her because they found Mickie was fat ? Man she's gorgeous


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Man I miss Eve Torres


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sara Lee









@Trublez :reneelel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peyton


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson







@Torrie/Trish Lover 

Amanda







@Trublez


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Perfect


----------



## lasskickerfanx (Aug 14, 2015)

they look so cute!


----------



## lasskickerfanx (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the images guys!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Santana Garrett


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee







@Trublez
Thank you @CJ for the trend


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva












PaigeLover said:


> SaraLee
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CPuSOCUWsAAN3rC.jpg[/IMG [USER=236082]@Trublez[/USER]
> Thank you [USER=203785]@CJ[/USER] for the trend[/QUOTE]
> [USER=236082]@Trublez[/USER] hates Sara Lee. I was just messing with him earlier. He's a Gigi fan though.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> @Trublez hates Sara Lee. I was just messing with him earlier.


Yeah he told me how doesn't like her.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana & Emma


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Dana & Emma


Hopefully they start periscoping together I loike seeing them.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Maria Kanellis was so cute in WWE*


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Latest Pics Of Former WWE Diva Aksana*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

UntilDawn said:


> Cherry Bomb


That's pre-NXT Jessie McKay


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> That's pre-NXT Jessie McKay


Eh, still hot though. :


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson & Victoria









Victoria


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

From last night's Toronto live event.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Billie Kay










Nhooph










Gabi


















Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Paige & Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie Bella


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Santana Garrett w/ Scott Hall


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Will Gionna be on BReaking Ground?


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Does someone knows who are these two?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

torrie wilson and dawn marie :draper2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gabi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Charlotte & Becky










Putting in the work! :realkobe4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

GetDown said:


> Does someone knows who are these two?


Torrie Wilson &Dawn Marie. What a view:grin2:


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva, Su Yung and Angel Rose










Celebrating one year of Blue Pants today !


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Dana with Breeze. I'd love to see this pairing on TV!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish & Lita


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lita still looks amazing.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Trish & Lita


Trish still got it


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

oh shi~


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

OMG I can't find a girl that jacked up attractive, sorry


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Trish & Lita


The Queens


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


God damn she looks so much better and more human like that.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Exactly it's crazy how much better she looks without tons of makeup, just look at her Maxim photoshoot.









^ This > This v


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish & Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Candice LeRae


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Will Gionna be on BReaking Ground?


I do know that WWE were filming a lot at the NXT house shows this weekend and Gionna wrestled Bayley. At the end of the match, Bayley put Gionna and others over on the mic and some people said that it seemed like it could be for the reality show(provided that Breaking Ground is a series and not just a one off). So I assume that she will be featured in some way.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Trish & Lita


Both are amazing.

That being said... Lita... :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I do know that WWE were filming a lot at the NXT house shows this weekend and Gionna wrestled Bayley. At the end of the match, Bayley put Gionna and others over on the mic and some people said that it seemed like it could be for the reality show(provided that Breaking Ground is a series and not just a one off). So I assume that she will be featured in some way.


 Well since you said that I am really looking forward to watching the show.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos









@Envy


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Gionna Daddio









Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden is gorgeoous


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Candice Michelle & Torrie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Candice Michelle & Torrie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Veda Scott


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll just leave these here, and be on my way...



















:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Candice LeRae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Brooke


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@[USER]CJ[/USER] You da real MVP!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Melissa Santos kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Tommy-V said:


>


DAT ASS DAT BODY DAT AMANDA


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Gorgeous Trish <3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Torrie/Trish Lover 
Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> @Torrie/Trish Lover
> Amanda


Can't wait to see her on Total divas and nxt.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Can't wait to see her on Total divas and nxt.


Same here, I also want ot see how Paige acts towards her on Total Divas.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia



The woman who should have won Tough Enough. :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Cody so lucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nikki Storm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Gabby Gilbert


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanda


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

UntilDawn said:


> Gabby Gilbert


That's Leah Von Dutch


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva & Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda cute


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I always thought those were contacts that Foxxy wore.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


Posing for Ziggler


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Renee & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Makes me happy to see Paige & Alexa Bliss selfies:grin2:


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


So her hair gets darker as her character becomes more evil ?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS
Sasha Banks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm sure the news will make it here soon enough, so might aswell debunk it now:

The supposed nude pics of Becky Lynch are *not* Becky Lynch. Becky does not have a back tattoo or an inside-wrist tattoo, Becky is not naturally a redhead, and Becky is far more toned.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charlotte looks better with hair in ponytail imo.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Becky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nikki getting rid of the retched extensions :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> That's Leah Von Dutch


Thanks, I've been messing up lately.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma & Dana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


Wifey:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Charlotte & Becky


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD










Team Bella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Lita & the GOAT


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Lita & the GOAT


Trish


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish & Lita















@Leonardo Spanky


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Reby Hardy (Reby Sky) vs. Velvet Sky

































DAT ASS :wall


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn










:mckinney


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Emma


Pretty:nerd::grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn

:curry2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Rain


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda


Damn she beyond a 10


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:curry2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana

















@Envy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Santana & Ivelisse


Ivelisse with those puppy eyes is so cute


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana & Ivelisse


These two awesome women should be in the WWE.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Paige has a few things to learn from her mom on how to deal with bar fights.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva

















@Café de René


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva in a dominatrix suit...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki









@Rodgers


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CJ said:


> Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my new favorite pics :banderas :yoda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kay Lee Ray & Havok


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Sasha


It would be cool to see a shooting sasha press @ Takeover


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jade/Mia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

more Leva and more Jade


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ She actually looks really good in that pic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rain


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss & Dasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss & Dasha


Alexa has the prettiest eyes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Veda, Mary and Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahara Schreiber debuted for DreamWave Wrestling last night


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss










Carmella










Eva & Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alexa the beauty and Carmella bounced back quick


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley & Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya










Apparently her match against Sasha in Bangor was amazing! Hopefully we'll get to see it on TV soon.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chasity Taylor


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Noelle Foley & Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


What a goddess


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha & Tamina









@Legit BOSS


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eden & Becky


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Karlee Perez


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva & Alexa


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra Schreiber


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky









@UntilDawn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss










Eva Marie



















Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Who won?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Who won?


Eva Marie won.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Gigi











:durant3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie won.


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer & Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer & Paige


New shoot?


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> New shoot?


Yeah, shot today I think.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, shot today I think.


No release date?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So beautiful


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Becky & Mika Rotunda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky












december_blue said:


> Natalya, Becky & Mika Rotunda


She looks so much like Bo.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda







 @Trublez


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Who was she facing?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee & Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden is so pretty


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Zahra looking good. And Nattie's boobs kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Total Divas Cast sans Rosa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki doesn't seem excited lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva & Mia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte










Asuka


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte, Billie & Peyton


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> Nikki doesn't seem excited lol


Nikki thinking oh shit Amanda looks hella better then me by a long shot. LOL


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Her legs look bomb af in those shorts :whoo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly & Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Rain


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


:grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie & Peyton


----------



## James Hackett (Jul 27, 2015)

So paige has heat on her back stage watch the link. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t9EpddiLyM 

What do you guys think?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki









@Rodgers


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CJ said:


> Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:homer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Shazza, Billie, Evie, Peyton & Madison Eagles


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky, Charlotte & Natalya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Carmella


Bae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


>


So did they really replace Naomi with Rosa?...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CJ said:


> Summer


:yes :yes :yes

:bow


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Zahra looks good. Gionna though, what a babe :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke












Versatile said:


> So did they really replace Naomi with Rosa?...


They replaced Naomi with Amanda.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Alexa Bliss from last night's NXT Tapings (spoilers)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


 So perfect


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

PENTAGON said:


>


 Gionna


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


So beautiful.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki, Brie & Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Rosa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige, Mandy, Rosa & Foxy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Mandy looks like a younger Trish in that pic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Santana & Rain


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio

















Dana & Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki, Natalya & Brie


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Paige, Alicia Fox and Eva Marie.

It looks like Eva and Paige made up and squashed their beef.*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> ^ Mandy looks like a younger Trish in that pic


Always said she reminded me of Trish


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> It looks like Eva and Paige made up and squashed their beef.


In photo shoots/promo shoots they have to be professional so I wouldn't say it's ended just yet.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Total Divas cast and Paige's family


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


> Dana & Emma


we all know how this ends.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> we all know how this ends.


Dana is apart of Apollo's crew.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

apollo be like white womenz :Tripslick


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


> Dana is apart of Apollo's crew.


:lol don't watch NXT much so it's hard to tell if this is a play on his name. funny nonetheless thou.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :lol don't watch NXT much so it's hard to tell if this is a play on his name. funny nonetheless thou.


At least you you got the jist of it,that's all that counts.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda







@Torrie/Trish Lover


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chelsea Green


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Sara Lee










:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


Somebody had a rough morning


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee








@CJ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy, Foxy & Paige


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Brie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Natalya










Foxy, Mandy & Paige


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Victoria and Torrie Wilson


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Somebody had a rough morning


I'll never quite get why so many women (not just Paige) take selfies first thing in the morning when they're still half asleep. Post workout selfie showing off your hard work; yeah, bikini selfie, new outfit selfie, dinner selfie, etc. they're all good, but whats with the "I just woke up and still feel dead tired selfie"?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Total Divas Cast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Athena debuted at an NXT Live Event last night


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CJ said:


> Emma





CJ said:


> Emma





CJ said:


> Emma


Haven't been online in a week (again) so I'm only seeing these now. :lol Emma still looks great but I'm not really digging the dark lipstick. :sad: Thanks again for the tag though, wouldn't want to miss out on these.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie, Nikki, Eva Marie & Natalya










Naomi


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer









@Chrome


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva









@Café de René


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Grace Storm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CJ said:


> Summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dance:maddoxharper:cena5:delrio:vince2:trips8:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss & Gionna Daddio 







@RKO361 @Tommy-V @Count Vertigo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Leva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden's so beautiful


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva & Mia


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna










Alexa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie, Eva Marie & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Alexa


MAke up or make up she's beautiful


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina & Chyna









Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige with the women of Shimmer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Rain


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva's outfit for the last show of SHIMMER week-end.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

Alexa damn that booty is top notch


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Paige, Havok, & Saraya Knight










:mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Paige with the women of Shimmer


_*Paige remembers where she came from!!!!! :mark:*_:rusevyes:Banderas


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


Should I give up hope on the WWE signing her?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad wig a red wig on


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte, Natalya & Becky


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:woah

That WWE makeup artist is awful.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :woah
> 
> That WWE makeup artist is awful.


agreed


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Total Divas make up artist is the worst.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

HD makeup always looks kind of harsh, but it's a necessary evil.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee Young










Charlotte & Natalya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Darn, that's the worst i've seen Becky looking in quite a while, she doesn't need to be dolled up so much.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


Her thickness is heaven sent.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


Cody is lucky for sure.


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Dana



This bitch looks like a fish. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee, Natalya, Rosa & Eden


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

:yum:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team Bella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox & Paige's Dad


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone wanna see the future NXT women's division...

The October 2015 SHIMMER roster


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy










Natalya & Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


too much lighting in the pic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia & Christina


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Zahra, Rollins, Victoria and Bob Backlund in Victoria's restaurant "The Squared Circle"












Old school NXT pic with Seth and Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva finally went for the Fallout vault suit :rusevyes


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aksana was right lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Aksana was right lol


About?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> About?


Naomi is the kofi of team bad and I thought about how when she compared them together.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dasha & Nia Jax










Eva Marie


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@RKO361, @Tommy-V
Alexa Bliss


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly










Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron's back training at the PC and she's working tonight's live event.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Cameron's back training at the PC and she's working tonight's live event.


They should've put her in Team Bad instead of Tamina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka










Gionna, Alia, Eva Marie & Emma










Summer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna & Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


She cut a promo?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> She cut a promo?


Yeah, and then she came out later to tag with Asuka v Eva & Emma. And won.



> Gionna Daddio and Alia (formerly Nooph/Jasmin) are out next for a promo. Gionna talks about how they are the youngest Divas not just in NXT, but WWE. She mentions how wrestlers like Becky, Charlotte, Sasha, and Bayley jumpstarted the revolution. They are interrupted by Emma and Eva Marie. Emma tells her that she started the revolution, which garnered some cheers from the crowd. Eva took the mic and with much heat from the crowd told said that they were young and dumb, and that they are looking at the star of Total Divas. Emma and Eva attack, pretty much ejecting Daddio from the ring and focusing their attack on poor Alia. Emma locks on the Emma Lock until it is broken up by several referees.


http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/nxt-cocoa-10-15-15.html


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Yeah, and then she came out later to tag with Asuka v Eva & Emma. And won.


 :grin2: I want hear how good her mic skills are.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if WWE signed Amanda?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Lariatoh! said:


> Does anyone know if WWE signed Amanda?


She is signed she trains at the preformance centr and will be on next seaason of total divas and will be the hottest diva besides Paige.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda







@Trublez


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee, Athena & Kana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish Stratus


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


Really hoping they sign her asap! kada



PaigeLover said:


> Sara Lee, Athena & Kana


Can't wait to see a match between Athena and Asuka. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka from NXT's Tampa live event tonight


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Asuka from NXT's Tampa live event tonight


The badass hottie! :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

NXT Tampa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Envy said:


> Can't wait to see a match between Athena and Asuka. :banderas


 me neither


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Christina & Alicia Fox










Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

OH GAWD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

NXT Orlando


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka & Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin & Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

NXT RiseAboveCancer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


These two should debut soon on tv.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Renee


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

I like the pic where it looks like Bayley is gonna water her shirt...and the last pic where the NXT stars are on the left...next to the Bull Fit club.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss & Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss & Eva Marie


All Bliss Everything I dig that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton, Cameron & Emma don't look impressed.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Peyton, Cameron & Emma don't look impressed.


I'm not surprised. They've gotta team with Cameron...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

december_blue said:


>



Whoa Gionna got a great ass :banderas


Wish we get to see her in more revealing attire soon.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Eva looks so sex in that ring gear.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


She getting Thick:surprise:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Asuka


































Adrienne










Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva & Bayley










Nikki Bella


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Charlotte


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Santana & Melina









Melina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kelly looks good


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Paige


Her best pic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & friend


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

otatosmiley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## krispydragon (Oct 20, 2015)

THE HOLY GRAIL OF NIKKI BELLA GIFS0000


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@RKO361 Alexa Bliss








@TrublezAmanda


----------



## krispydragon (Oct 20, 2015)

ihave to have 10 posts until ica n post the greatest nikki gif ever so please bare with me


----------



## krispydragon (Oct 20, 2015)

Ill post it as an attachment and one of you add it onto the thread as a gif and not an attachment....trust me its the greatest nikki gif ever


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


Love her. :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha & Naomi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Madison Eagles


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie Bella


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Candice


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hikaru Shida, Madison Eagles & Asuka


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


Jesus Christ she gorgeous


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>










Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Thea Trinidad










Emma


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Better ass, Bayley or Nikki?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Katie Forbes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Evie


I hope WWE signs her.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Shazza McKenzie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss







@RKO361 @Tommy-V

Daria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish 







@Leonardo Spanky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Katie Forbes


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana





CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


2 of my favs. kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She hasn't wrestled in forever, but I've always loved Bobbi


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Sasha Banks


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Leonardo Spanky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka & Billie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Carmella


Don't know how I pass this but


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Baymella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amy Weber


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Mandy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Pics from the NXT Tapings










































Gionna debuted v Eva Marie as Marley


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Pics from the NXT Tapings
> Gionna debuted v Eva Marie as Marley


So happy for Daddio:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay & Sara Lee


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Paige and Charlotte*_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Athena also debut with the name Adrianne(her real name)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Love the new gear!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa stole Bayley's title and Deonna Purrazzo wrestled Nia Jax


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

They let Adrianne(Athena) keep her finisher. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Summer


Probably not worth mentioning, but I think we all know who the most gorgeous blonde in the picture is...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Paige and Charlotte*_


:tripsscust


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


pretty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Cameraman definitely loved taking this pic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Deonna Purrazzo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

AJ Lee.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

If they do have a feud, I don't want eva take the belt off of Bayley.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss & Peyton Royce


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

BornBad said:


> AJ Lee.



She looks 10x better since she left the E.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amy Weber


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss







@Tommy-V

$asha Banks$$$







@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Amy Weber



That the one who's bag Orton shit in?


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Paige










Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PENTAGON said:


> That the one who's bag Orton shit in?


Yeah, I believe so.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

UntilDawn said:


> Paige


I need a copy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> I need a copy


You can buy one exclusively on the WWE Network for just $9.99! :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


Forvever my wrestling crush:grin2:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

GetDown said:


> Eden


nice stretch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lilian, Rosa & Paige


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Are they still filming for TD?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> ^ Are they still filming for TD?


Yeah, it appears so.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

looks much better on Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, it appears so.


Mainly based in France. Correct?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Mainly based in France. Correct?


They're all back from France already. They seem to take a big group trip every season and that was it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> They're all back from France already. They seem to take a big group trip every season and that was it.


Oh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys we need a Asuka (Kana) appreciation thread.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> Guys we need a Asuka (Kana) appreciation thread.


Voilà: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1780929-asuka-tafka-kana-thread.html


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

UntilDawn said:


>



I'm not complaining of course, but this bitch is married and is the biggest cock tease I've ever seen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss

















Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like Aliyah(Nhooph) will be featured on NXT Breaking Ground. Hope Gionna is as well.










Billie Kay










Peyton Royce










Gabi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Looks like Aliyah(Nhooph) will be featured on NXT Breaking Ground. Hope Gionna is as well.


Gionna is on it as well infact 



 she spotted many times


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Renee


As cute as she is, lipstick is not needed


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Great duo


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Somoa Joe get some :durant3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Lilian Garcia needs a megathread!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Veda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss















@RKO361


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


Bae:grin2:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Why isn't Amanda on Breaking Ground?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> ^ Why isn't Amanda on Breaking Ground?


Good question, maybe she'll pop up on future episodes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Good question, maybe she'll pop up on future episodes.


I hope so, there was glimpses of Sara Lee, Josh and Patrick but No Amanda and ZZ.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bella Twins







@EvaMaryse


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> ^ Why isn't Amanda on Breaking Ground?


Maybe because she is on Total Divas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Maybe because she is on Total Divas


But she's done filming that


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> But she's done filming that


What I mean is they probably don't want her on to many reality shows right away


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Candice Michelle & Michelle McCool


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee & Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Renee & Summer


Renee the adorable canadian


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Dana Brooke


she looks very bored


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige









@DarkLady


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lizzy Borden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


Holy hell Maryse :sodone


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


Ah Torrie Wilson. After all these years and I'm still crushing on her!


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

My future wife? I wish.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team Bella










Paige










Summer


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


Pretty smile


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Big E & Sasha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah girl, season that chicken :wink2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Too much make up in the second pic


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> ^ Too much make up in the second pic


Agreed. Your signature is amazing BTW.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Enigmatic One said:


> Agreed. Your signature is amazing BTW.


Thanks:grin2:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Eva is freaking beautiful.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Eva Marie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Part 1 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK-vvs3cMdU
Part 2 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj_hkn-9aVE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rather post this here than make a new thread






I pretty much agree with this


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Man Rosa used to be attractive, and seeing Nikki before her work done is odd. Money well spent give that doctor a medal


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Bruh! kada


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige









@DarkLady


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> ^ Why isn't Amanda on Breaking Ground?


She doesn't train at the performance center because she travel's with the main roster filming Total Divas and then when they finish filming that. She's probably still be traveling with them to promote the new series.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She doesn't train at the performance center because she travel's with the main roster filming Total Divas and then when they finish filming that. She's probably still be traveling with them to promote the new series.


That only could mean one thing Cringeworthy wrestling.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> That only could mean one thing Cringeworthy wrestling.


Yep, remind you of anyone :eva2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Yep, remind you of anyone :eva2


Lol on top of that they've become friends


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Alexa :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Aliya



















Nia Jax










The Cast of Breaking Ground


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, they aren't there full time, but both Amanda & Eva train at the PC when not on the road filming for Total Divas.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Yes, they aren't there full time, but both Amanda & Eva train at the PC when not on the road filming for Total Divas.


Eva has said before that she is there once a month for 3 days(Wed-Fri). That's not even part-time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Eva has said before that she is there once a month for 3 days(Wed-Fri). That's not even part-time.


How could she be doing house show loops for them if she's only there 3 days during the week? They've been using her more often now. The major sticking point people have with her is that she wasn't trained properly, spending time working with the girls in NXT and getting more ring time is going to help.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Michelle McCool


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> How could she be doing house show loops for them if she's only there 3 days during the week? They've been using her more often now. The major sticking point people have with her is that she wasn't trained properly, spending time working with the girls in NXT and getting more ring time is going to help.


She's not doing 'house show loops' she doing 3 live events every couple of weeks. 
And that has nothing to do with the performance center, she's not there with the rest of the NXT talent. Fact! She turns up and does a couple of days a month.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She's not doing 'house show loops' she doing 3 live events every couple of weeks.
> And that has nothing to do with the performance center, she's not there with the rest of the NXT talent. Fact! She turns up and does a couple of days a month.


Fact? I respect you, booker man.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Fact? I respect you, booker man.


You keep them rose-tinted glasses on.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Michelle McCool


Is this for a magazine shoot?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Team Heat


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy fuck


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brye said:


> Holy fuck


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax










Alicia Fox & Paige


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia


Give me 3 minutes, maybe even fo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer










Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Giorgia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


Oh my goodness! Heart skipped a beat for a second.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi










Gigi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


Wonder why she never smiles


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Natalya


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Giorgia





december_blue said:


> Giorgia





december_blue said:


> Gigi


GiGi Tho! :done:done


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


She looks Very pretty here


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Peyton Royce


Hottest chick in NXT


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee Young


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Victoria


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy










Marley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Marley


 So cute


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa Mendes


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Sasha


not bad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Nattie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Marley & Peyton Royce


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Marley & Peyton Royce


Was this a one on one match?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Was this a one on one match?


Yeah, Marley won.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, Marley won.


By rollup I assume?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> By rollup I assume?


Crossbody off the top rope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why heels look much better? I mean heel Emma is hotter, heel Paige us hotter, heel Nattie when she was a valet for Tyson and Cesaro and now heel Peyton


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Crossbody off the top rope.


:grin2:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Natalya and her cat


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


Kinda suits the look


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Amazing just amazing


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Kelly Kelly


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse & Kelly Kelly


Dat Maryse. So fine, looking so amazing in that costume yet I want more skin, yet she's already so sexy here!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jesus Christ Maryse is Gorgeous.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

What is K2 suppose to be?


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Dat Maryse. So fine, looking so amazing in that costume yet I want more skin, yet she's already so sexy here!


Maryse is gorgeous but DAT BARBIE is well beyond gorgeous.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> What is K2 suppose to be?


Emily Clarke character from Game of Thrones


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse & Serena


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> What is K2 suppose to be?


Khaleesi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ivelisse & Serena


Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gail & Christy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Becky Lynch's autograph :haha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Nikki


Thats awesome.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Marley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Kellyanne










Madison Eagles










Crazy Mary Dobson & Jessicka Havok










Nicole Matthews










Kay Lee Ray










Makoto










Liberty 










Sonoko Kato










Sammi Baynz










Hiroyo Matsumoto










Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Marley


Gionna looks cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


> Gigi


Dayuuuumm!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Adrienne & Jessicka Havok










Daria, Emma & Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Nia Jax










Kaitlyn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Nikki


I don't vote


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> I don't vote


So, Bill Murray can't count on your support?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Marley & Peyton


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> So, Bill Murray can't count on your support?


Nope


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Veronica Lane


Babe


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought the take the piercings out before the matches as a safety measure. Anyway, damn


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

DAT ASS on Amanda kada


Hottest woman on the roster easily.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mary Elizabeth Monroe










Amanda Rodriguez


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Adrienne & Cheerleader Melissa



















Asuka & Kay Lee Ray










Peyton Royce & Taylor Made










Marley's New Gear










Billie Kay










Gabi


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda


Cant wait to see more of her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Marley's New Gear


 I read somewhere she has a hiphop gimmick, is this true?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


> Gigi


BRUH! :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Vault girl Leva


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> I read somewhere she has a hiphop gimmick, is this true?


Yeah, by the looks of it. Some people who go to live events have said that she raps/sang her own theme song too.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Nikki










Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Yeah, by the looks of it. Some people who go to live events have said that she raps/sang her own theme song too.


I gotta hear that


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RJTM said:


> Alexa Bliss


:wink2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


DAT GABI. :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GABI INSTAGRAM SO MUCH SEX :woolcock

https://instagram.com/gabi.castrovinci/


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

> =december_blue;53760298


Title coming back to where it belongs.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ssssh, Paige is naturally blonde.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Foxy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I enjoy Paige's humor


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Birthday girl!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cinnamon Toast Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie & Renee









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee so adorable


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Cena looking sharp :CENA He almost always looks awkward in suits.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha & JoJo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Preview of upcoming Sasha Shoot










Peyton Royce, Shazza McKenzie, Billie Kay & Evie










Zahra Schreiber





































Gabi










Jojo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JoJo looks great


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Jojo in that Pic :zayn3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Zahra and Gabi kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eden, Becky & Charlotte


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer Rae


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra Schreiber










Becky Lynch


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor










Torrie Wilson


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Veda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Brie & Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Brie & Paige


Are they teaming up on Live events?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Zahra Schreiber


:Cocky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Are they teaming up on Live events?


It was Becky Lynch and Charlotte vs. Alicia Fox and Brie Bella, with Paige as special referee.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mia Yim & Evie


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

torrie like fine wine :durant3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jersey Girls


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Jersey Girls


Jersey is alive and well:grin2:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!


Gionna


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Taeler kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden & Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda tho


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


Love her! :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Dana Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Tommy-V@RKO361


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Sasha Banks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Bayley










Team BAD


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella









@A-C-P


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley, Devin & Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss







 @RKO361 @Tommy-V


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella










Asuka


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna got her nose busted but continued with the match


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna got her nose busted but continued with the match


Tough girl


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nattie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gail


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

BornBad said:


>


Nice! We don't get nearly enough Melina in this thread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Mundo and Melina still together? :done

True love.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda


Goddamn kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


















Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Bliss and Murphy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki Bella







@Rodgers

Michelle Mccool


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy










Foxy & Brie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha Banks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jaw, meet floor.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


BRUH! :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Perhaps new attire for Billie Kay @ last nights show:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie



















Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna & Carmella teaming against Alexa & Emma :grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna & Carmella teaming against Alexa & Emma


 We need this on NXT


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Brie


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra Schreiber had her first match for DreamWave last night. And yes she won with a Curb Stomp.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


She's just so damn beautiful. What is life :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Charlotte



















Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke & Rebel


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

chick from breakng ground


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:evil


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Zahra Schreiber had her first match for DreamWave last night. And yes she won with a Curb Stomp.


The Curb Stomp lives :mj2 Wish we got a video.

Atleast she didn't do it on a black guy :side:



NastyYaffa said:


>


Some Becky arse kada I swear we need more of it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda = Trish Stratus lite


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Norman :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Kelly Kelly= Sexy Sexy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> chick from breakng ground


Who is this? :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Envy said:


> Who is this? :banderas


Katie Forbes.


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

She has definitely a great ass! :bow


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Is Katie Forbes still on contract or did she get let go?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Is Katie Forbes still on contract or did she get let go?


As far as I know, she's done tryouts but has never been signed. She works Shine and other independents.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> As far as I know, she's done tryouts but has never been signed. She works Shine and other independents.


She could work that ass on my dick. :trips5


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Brooke and Rebel


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

KAITLYN LOOKS AMAZING :ass: 

Seems happy.



















Found em on #TSC .


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

O Fenômeno said:


> KAITLYN LOOKS AMAZING :ass:
> 
> Seems happy.
> 
> ...


thecoli TSC the GOAT.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Charlotte


She is cute. I don't care what people around here say, if I saw her in the street (speaking as if she were not a diva that was well known) I'd approach and fail to ask her out.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn JoJo, that booty :homer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


Still perfect


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky










Team B.A.D.










Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dana Brooke


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer & Charlotte


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor










Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

goddamn lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte










Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team B.A.D.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Alexa [email protected], @Tommy-V


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team B.A.D.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella is so cute


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra Schreiber




























Peyton Royce & Billie Kay



















Mandy



















Sasha & Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi










Eva Marie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige & Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige









@DarkLady


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


She's so perfect


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nikki 









Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish Stratus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

One day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heel Peyton >>>>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie Bella









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy










Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>





Bayley <3 said:


> Gigi


So fucking bad! :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige & Alicia Fox










Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Carmella 










Gigi










Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige & Alexa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson







@Torrie/Trish Lover


----------



## kabundo (Nov 12, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> who is that in your sig?


hecko


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Carmella


:nerd:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Foxy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige & Foxy


:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Taya Valkyrie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie & Nikki









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kaitlyn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MORE CARMELLA PLEASE. :drose


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron & Emma teaming up tonight :agree:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PaigeLover said:


> Kaitlyn


Holy Shit!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:evil


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


So perfect


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch










Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna & Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Alexa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron & Gionna


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Alexa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Cameron & Gionna


Did Gionna get the W?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Did Gionna get the W?


Asuka made Cameron tap.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


BREHS! kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Nia Jax


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Halloween


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige, Summer & JoJo










Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron & Eva










Gionna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team B.A.D.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Gionna


Rising star:grin2:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

PENTAGON said:


> The Curb Stomp lives :mj2 Wish we got a video.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


 :grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nattie and Renee


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna is such a babe.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie 









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison & Velvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Amanda:grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Mandy Leon


GANGBANG BY BRAZZERS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Emma... :wall 

I've barely repped lately so I gotta spread some around, thanks for the tag again.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal, Christy & Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela back for Season 2 of LU. Hopefully she'll get to wrestle this time!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melissa santos looks good


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

R.I.P.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie, Cameron & Emma from NXT Sebring.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Since they closed the Torrie Wilson megathread ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

best thing I've posted in a while


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> best thing I've posted in a while


What an awesome vase. I wonder where she got it :littlefinger


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Gionna, Aliyah, & Sara Lee









Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dana Brooke looks great but lipstick doesn't look good on her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 So perfect


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


Before Bayley and Sasha I was never the type to fawn over celebrities but I'm pretty much obsessed with them. I proly need to log tha fuck off for a while, talk to some real girls.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Before Bayley and Sasha I was never the type to fawn over celebrities but I'm pretty much obsessed with them. I proly need to log tha fuck off for a while, talk to some real girls.


Who would've thought you would be so honest about your personal life.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Payton, Billie & Emma


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet, Thea, Mia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden

















Dana Brooke







@Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

More of Brooke


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BROOKE kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Daria


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sasha wearing a Gionna shirt :mark:*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mickie & Trish







@Leonardo Spanky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

chrome2279 said:


>


Lol is she passing off Lickety Splyt rhymes from 8 Mile as her own?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana



Love her man! :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Even Bailey cant deny Eva's beauty


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

some day her social media pages will cause me a heart attack


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

B.A.D










Mandy










Adrienne










Dana Brooke










Nia Jax










Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ivelisse


So pretty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie & Nikki









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige








Amanda








Nikki


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Paige got some Michael Jackson going on in that photo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox & Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So glad to see Gionna yet again.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ Her hips are outta control!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie & Nikki









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


BOSS! :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana










Emma


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Gionna


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Bellas!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


booty had me like


















:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JoJo is so adorable.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

NXT Venice


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ryder & Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Michelle McCool


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Ryder & Emma


Smart move by Zach.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & The Bellas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Maria
























:cena6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

$ara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


Wifey


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brooke!!!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

More Brooke Booty


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

More brooke!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

another of Brooke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Okay...okay...okay...where's the next photo in this series?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Peyton Royce



















Zahra










Aliyah










Nia Jax










Sara Lee


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Asuka is sexy as fuck.


Aaliyah/Nhooph, I dunno but something about her face really bugs me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PENTAGON said:


> Asuka is sexy as fuck.
> 
> 
> Aaliyah/Nhooph, I dunno but something about her face really bugs me.


It's probably all the lip fillers she keeps getting. Someone in NXT needs to have a word with her about it.
Before










After


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly










Bayley


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha Banks


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Adrienne, Nicole Matthews, Cheerleader Melissa & Madison Eagles










Evie










Hikaru Shida


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 S proud of her.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Brie & Bryan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks















@Legit BOSS, @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Santana Garrett


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Cherry Bomb / Leva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Leonardo Spanky
Trish


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda









Sara Lee


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I know the photo was already posted in this thread
And I may sound like a butthurt nerd, so be it

BUT I FUCKING HATE HOW WWE AND WWE WRESTLERS JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT KAYFABE. FUCK YOU FUCKIN FUCKS


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> I know the photo was already posted in this thread
> And I may sound like a butthurt nerd, so be it
> 
> BUT I FUCKING HATE HOW WWE AND WWE WRESTLERS JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT KAYFABE. FUCK YOU FUCKIN FUCKS


I'm not that bothered by it. It's not the 1980's anymore where kayfabe was a big deal. It's been dead for years now, and everyone knows at this stage how things are behind the scenes. They know Paige and Charlotte are friends, or that Paige and the Bella Twins are friends. It's especially hard to keep kayfabe now with Total Divas.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

always cute as fuck :3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brooke!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Charlotte










Sasha


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Kaitlyn :done


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/-c-2M8C_ZA/?taken-by=wwebeckylynch


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Couldn't find the Alexa Bliss thread, is there even one ?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria

















@NastyYaffa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Paige


Perfect


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Leonardo Spanky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Maria


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige









Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie



















Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team B.A.D.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## drindy (Jun 23, 2005)

NastyYaffa said:


>



Wow. Just wow. Where/when are these from? Is there a video?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie & Renee









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Finlay with the divas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

drindy said:


> Wow. Just wow. Where/when are these from? Is there a video?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think those are from NJPW World Tag League Day 1. You can watch it for free on NJPW World.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Evie & Mia Yim


----------



## John 11 2015 (Nov 25, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Evie & Mia Yim


Both are hot, especially Evie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

It airs tonight!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> It airs tonight!


Best part is Bayley retains:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@RKO361


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


perfect:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










Ashley Massaro


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish









Trish & Lita







@Leonardo Spanky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Shes looking good! Fav Diva ever. She gets crap but always weared great attires, and was always so over with the crowd.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Victoria


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Victoria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Asuka scares the shit out of me. Am I the only one?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

she looks creepy, but in a good way.

















































looks like a porn set to me


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

So I didn't know Dolph Ziggler is dating Dana Brooke (who has purple hair here for some reason)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669904223002300416


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana & Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Gigi


So bad! :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss







@RKO361


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Velvet Sky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CJ said:


> Eden


Did Stardust give her a 5-star spanking?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Mandy


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


she works out a 24hr :nice


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Speechless!

Who is that?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

^ It looks like Gabi from Tough Enough.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Leonardo Spanky


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie









@Prompto Argentum @Rodgers


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad with her mom


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee & Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Emma


:side:

Is she with Long Island Iced Z now? Ryder wins at something I guess.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chyna & Billy Gunn


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Paige and Amanda. I guess they are friends now.*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison & Taeler


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PENTAGON said:


> :side:
> 
> Is she with Long Island Iced Z now? Ryder wins at something I guess.


Yeah, lucky Ryder!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Paige and Amanda.*_


_*







*_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa Bliss


















Aliyah


















Dana Brooke










Daria



















Peyton


















Paige










Sara Lee










Billie Kay


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Asuka, Lufisto, Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa










Becky Lynch, Mika Rotunda & Sarah Rotunda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Paige


:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


Astrologically speaking she would be my perfect match, sorry @EvaMaryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

What a lucky SOB... I want to be his hand in this pic!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Astrologically speaking she would be my perfect match, sorry @EvaMaryse


God damn she's amazing...I'll just take Torrie then.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CJ said:


> Nikki





CJ said:


> Nikki





CJ said:


> Nikki





CJ said:


> Nikki


God damn she so perfect :yoda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> God damn she's amazing...I'll just take Torrie then.


Wife swap lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Renee


Too Cute:grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva & ODB


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Maria


Is that the supposed "hottest chick in wrestling" that I keep hearing about?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Is that the supposed "hottest chick in wrestling" that I keep hearing about?


Yes

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella with her parents


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet, Madison, Angelina


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Zahra & Sasha 







@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Team BAD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige, Brie & Foxy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


Such a babe


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Paige, Brie & Foxy


Paige the only one who looks alive.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Gigi kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Peyton Royce


Future GOAT right there.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee Young


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Bruh! :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy & Brie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Christy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Velvet Sky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Becky & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JoJo :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> JoJo :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda

















Sara Lee









Renee Young


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Taya


Never heard of her but them cakes tho


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Summer


Sexy witch:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Beth, Natalya & Cherry (remember her?)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


She's hot :banderas


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Brie Bella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Beth, Natalya & Cherry (remember her?)


Wow...I dont remember Cherry being that fine.



december_blue said:


> Brie


Brie's such an underrated babe. Nikki becoming as fine as she is really puts Brie in her shadow but Brie is such a gorgeous woman herself.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson

















Gionna Daddio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Thea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Maxine/Catrina










Peyton Royce










Mandy Leon










Adrienne


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Maria


The titty master approaves


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


WOW! :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Leva Bates


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kendall Skye. Now doing stunts for Supergirl.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aliyah


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie & Foxy









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda









Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Daria from Tough Enough debuted at an NXT Live Event last night and lost to Nia Jax


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella the cutie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

JoJo










Ivelisse










Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Ivelisse


So gorgeous:grin2:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi










Brooke, April Hunter & Christy Hemme


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella








@Merry Blissmas
Sasha Banks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Gigi


kada

Come on WWE sign her already!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Trublez
Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Aliyah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peyton


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ PERFECTION :trips5


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella










Asuka










Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Carmella


So pretty:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jojo


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish Stratus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Not gonna lie Eva look sexy in this pic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa so Gorgeous


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mia Yim


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tough Enough Crew


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Sunny's Cleavage as Timekeeper









Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD6CZvZbaF8


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow using Daria at live events already? She must be pretty far along for them to do that.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

half of this photo is beautiful


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bayley sure is. :bayley


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Lita defeated Trish Stratus (c) to win the WWE Women's Championship in the First Ever RAW women's Main Event - WWE RAW: December 6, 2004

*Preview:*





*FULL MATCH:*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra










Sara Lee










Cameron










Billie Kay










Aliyah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> Wow using Daria at live events already? She must be pretty far along for them to do that.


Yeah, straight after she was eliminated from Tough Enough. She started training at Kendrick's school, and continued all the way up to getting signed a month or so ago.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Evie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

WWE should sign Evie already


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


So perfect


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chyna


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Badass! :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Alexa Bliss


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

The New Grand Champion of Chikara Princess Kimber Lee


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Catrina



















Daria










Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Mandy


She looks great here.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Posting a Chikara spoiler in this thread is such a douchebag move. Fuck you.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team B.A.D.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Morrison17 said:


> Posting a Chikara spoiler in this thread is such a douchebag move. Fuck you.


When I don't want to know the results of a wrestling show before I watch it, I don't wander around a WRESTLING forum. Anyone could have put that picture in thier sig. Don't be such a drama queen.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke


What is she doing now? Acting?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum



PaigeLover said:


> What is she doing now? Acting?


I'm not sure.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> I'm not sure.


She looks like a porn star in that pic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> She looks like a porn star in that pic


I WISH! :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I WISH! :banderas


she wouldn't disappoint me at all


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CJ said:


> Brooke


One does not simply wear houndstooth, glasses and miniskirts...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Paige


Baby mama material


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Noelle Foley


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

THA CUSSER said:


> FUCK YOU SHITFACE DICKHEAD ASSHOLE NlGGER ****** PIECE OF SHIT ASSWIPE CUNT BITCH SLUT DOUCHEBAG ASSFACE DICKFACE PRICK COCKSUCKER SHITHEAD MOTHERFUCKER


You'll be voting for Trump, right?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

THA CUSSER said:


> FUCK YOU SHITFACE DICKHEAD ASSHOLE NlGGER ****** PIECE OF SHIT ASSWIPE CUNT BITCH SLUT DOUCHEBAG ASSFACE DICKFACE PRICK COCKSUCKER SHITHEAD MOTHERFUCKER


:Jordan 

Salty.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Does Carmella get no love here? Where's her thread?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Create it if you want to.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


she looks good


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Catrina










Brooke










Sara Lee










Lana










Daria










Marti Belle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya










Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Didn't know duckfaces were still a thing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Leva Bates










Allysin Kay










Mia Yim










Evie










Nicole Savoy










CherryBomb










Candice LaRae










Veda Scott










Cheerleader Melissa










Lufisto










Shazza McKenzie










Kellie Skater


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tribute to the Troops


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Liv Morgan & Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv the angel Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Natalya


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Total Divas










Cameron


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

UntilDawn said:


> Paige


She looks like a barbie. Still hot af.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy & Natalya










Natalya & Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad















with her baby bro







with her auntie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Nattie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


Is she using lip fullers like Nhoomp has been using?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva & Paige


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki's feet :banderas


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bayley and Carmella singing wwe themes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtOZIP2Ky_g


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Holy mother of WOW!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie










Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Team BAD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa Bliss and her adorable angry face.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Total Divas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Eva Marie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Gigi


Beautiful :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy & Eva Marie


I'm with the Blonde


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@RKO361 @Tommy-V
Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Melina

















Amanda & Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Jacqueline, Stacy Keibler & Trish Stratus vs. Ivory, Molly Holly & Victoria - WWE RAW: December 23, 2002





Full Match: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8plAhchUc8


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sara Lee




























Dana Brooke



















Catrina


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara's so lonely


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Merry Marysemas @Prompto Argentum
Nikki Bella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda & Eva


Gold and Red...:trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson










Where did you find this pic?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka at NXT Newcastle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki










Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Dana Brooke


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @Merry Marysemas @Prompto Argentum
> Nikki Bella


Dat Nikki. She just keeps getting hotter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma

























@Certified Santa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie

















@Prompto Argentum


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana & Veronica Lane


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Whoever does the makeup for the WWE divas needs must be using shovels.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


So pretty


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Who was she facing?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Who was she facing?


Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Asuka


Did Asuka win?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal Marshall


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Pretty eyes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Did Asuka win?


Yes


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one.. especially this one is worth a quote. :wall
Thanks for posting and thanks for the tag!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Yes


Damn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gail


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Leonardo Spanky

























Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha



















@Merry Blissmas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thanks @CJ . Sasha would look so much better as Sailor Mars. 
*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Where the chick with the black hair?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane & Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Where the chick with the black hair?


Huh? It was Eva in a wig.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Huh? It was Eva in a wig.


I know that but I only said that because I knew you would respond to that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


I wanna jizz on that face! :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Summer Bae


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki


Lawd have mercy.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Maria


Cakes:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Sara should take a pic together.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee & Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Dana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lita


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita looked way better now then she use to imo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T
Sara Lee & Aliyah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda & Daria









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana, Devin Taylor & Veronica Lane










Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie









@Prompto Argentum


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Mandy Sacs. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky










:becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Becky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Beaten to it! There's just something bout Bayley. :zayn3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nia Jax










Catrina










Billie Kay & Charlotte










Dana Brooke & Emma










Sara Lee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't wait until Alexa goes solo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


Perfect woman to cuddle with.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Xmas Seleme Carol's
Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Team BAD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda & Daria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky Lynn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella & Bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Baymella aka the adorable duo should bless us with another periscope.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo & Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melissa looks good to me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Batley & Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Dana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Foxy & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


Wonder why she wasn't on raw.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella & Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Kellie Skater & Leva Bates


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Noelle Foley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie the Queen Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Dana


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/_U_al-RpjP/?taken-by=realpaigewwe
Paige....


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Sara Lee


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bayley <3 said:


>


Asuka :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Debra


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Fucking love GiGi. :grin2:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Noelle Foley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## clara.haberr (Dec 16, 2015)

kelly kelly flash Matt on ECE show

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoUdQBH5Or0


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Beautiful


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Noelle Foley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


She shouldn't wear lipstick it just doesn't look right on her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Is that Noelle? :banderas Papa Foley ain't gonna be happy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma & Dana









@Certified Santa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Billie Kay





CJ said:


> Asuka


2 of my favorites.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CJ said:


> Brooke












:woolcock


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GABI. :banderas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


She's only been in Japan for a couple months and she's already a champion. :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Paige and Marty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

mandy :moyes1

gabbi :done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ivelisse


So fine


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Summer Rae










:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brye said:


> Summer Rae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Summer Rae


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


:sodone:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


Damn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black wig looks good on eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team BAD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Total Divas Season 5 Cast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone happen to have a screen of Carmella's pic which WWE had on their snapchat yesterday?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

:Jordan


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> Summer Rae


She is so fucking sexy. :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> :Jordan


What the flying world of f**k is this? :Rollins


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brye said:


> She is so fucking sexy. :sodone


Yes indeed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Certified Santa said:


> Does anyone happen to have a screen of Carmella's pic which WWE had on their snapchat yesterday?


I checked WWE's snapchat right after posting this and it turns out the pic was still there for about another 20 minutes. Figured I might as well take a screen of it myself and post it here, 'cause she looked so _fabulous_ during Takeover London.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Paige*









Sara Lee


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Sara Lee looks like she has no friends :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

cody's so lucky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Stephanie McMahon










Welcome to the Queendom


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish Stratus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Tommy-V @RKO361 Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Alicia Fox


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige & Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki Storm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## drindy (Jun 23, 2005)

december_blue said:


> Trish Stratus



Bloody hell! Where's this from?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

drindy said:


> Bloody hell! Where's this from?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Twitter!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

All Red Everything


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

Peyton

https://www.instagram.com/p/_f8F9lDxfF/


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya & Tessa Blanchard


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox & Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

chrome2279 said:


>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team B.A.D.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Merry Blissmas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team B.A.D.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Alicia Fox


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Vince wants to fuck Eva so bad lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Vince wants to fuck Eva so bad lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

CJ said:


> Nikki


Oh the twins! Hope they make an apperence on Raw.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/_jINnDE1PO/?taken-by=giorgia_piscina


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki





Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


>


Goddamn Nikki :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Becky


cute


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie, Paige & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee









Nikki









Bella Twins









Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Brie, Paige & Nikki


I really hate how she (paige) calls herself pale bella.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gail Kim


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Think these two pics go wonderfully together :




When you don't win:











When you win:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Leah Von Dutch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Merry Blissmas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brooke


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brooke


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

and again this ceepy look on girls face








Gigi


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gigi tho! kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









@Brye
Renee & Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team B.A.D.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Toni Storm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Prompto Argentum 
Brie Bella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox & Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jojo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @Prompto Argentum
> Brie Bella





december_blue said:


> Brie


God damn Brie is so beautiful.



Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


>


Damn!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Merry Marysemas said:


> God damn Brie is so beautiful.


And very underrated in the looks department.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> And very underrated in the looks department.


Very, very underrated, but understandable when 95% of the time she's standing next to Nikki.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lena Yada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Natalya


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn Paige looks hot. Although she needs to cut down on the mascarra. She doesent need it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@RKO361
Alexa Bliss









Charlotte









Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Throwback Thursday!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Amy Weber


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cant post them because Im on my phone but Maryse looks amazing in her ugly marysemas sweater.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


Gorgeous


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


damn she's nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Eva looking hot like always but wtf is up with the chick on the right? Looking that fake isnt attractive at all. its actually creepy as fuck lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kendall Skye


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria :sodone


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

BruceWayne316 said:


> Eva looking hot like always but wtf is up with the chick on the right? Looking that fake isnt attractive at all. its actually creepy as fuck lol


They are both Eva...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lana :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Stephanie & Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Good lawd she so bad af. Them legs and thighs especially. Have mercy :tucky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Cherry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Natalya & Cherry


Damn Cherry's a babe, that greasers gimmick did her no favours.



CJ said:


> Lana


Rusev Crush!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@CJ Your sig tho


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dana Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Velvet Sky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brooke under water









Damn her ass is great, but this pic is a work of art, pretty creative.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Natalya & Cherry


Wow, Cherry is gorgeous. She looks so good! It's also cute to see that Natalya is still friends with her as well.

Also, how does Eva Marie look gorgeous in some photos and not even attractive in others? :hmm:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Lana


:sodone


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee & Lita









Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella










Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie & renee


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige and Rousey. And a few other ufc girls.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Eva Maryse
Nikki Bella


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Kelly still looking sexy as hell haha.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

not sure if this one is real, cause I failed to find it on her social media paiges. but it's look real to me


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Barbi and Torrie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson & K2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


> Barbi and Torrie


Damn kelly :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


 Cody is a lucky guy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brie


Underrated beauty and @Eva Maryse would agree with me on that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron & Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Underrated beauty and @Eva Maryse would agree with me on that.


Brie is criminally underrated. She's so beautiful, and on that note so is Eden.

And yassss All Red Everything taking over this thread.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> Brie is criminally underrated. She's so beautiful, and on that note so is Eden.


Bryan & Cody are two lucky men.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


Future Divas champ...:trips5


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

> Barbi and Torrie


DAT ASS on BARBIE is amazing and she is gorgeous and Torrie doesn't age.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Trublez
Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

god gawd Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


unbeveiable Mandy is incredible


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^great post.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@islesfan13
Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Alicia Fox










Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Renee


Cute


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Madison Eagles


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Billie Kay


Babe :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana looks beautiful there.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eden, Lita, Maryse, Natalya & Emma


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dont care if theres are already posted. Maryse took her throne back from Nikki.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse, Natalya & Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

There's nobody hotter than Amanda. Wow kada :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse, Natalya & Emma


Dem Maryse titties.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

geez amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


So fine


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Amanda really is the next Trish Stratus based on looks alone.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Eden


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer & Renee


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Sexual thoughts come to mind seeing Paige with her tongue out.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeeeeeeee!!! (Peyton Royce) :homer


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Honestly these chicks are not shy at all are they lol. No self modesty at all. Not complaining but theirs such thing as modesty.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Maryse in her zombie movie*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


 I don't know who these girls are, but I've been fixed in my seat for the past hour, mouth agape.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> I don't know who these girls are, but I've been fixed in my seat for the past hour, mouth agape.


The one on right is Kaitlyn from WWE.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> The one on right is Kaitlyn from WWE.


 :homer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Team Bad


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


Kelly damn.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Paige tho! :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer


 @Brye would drool if he saw this pic.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Aliyah





































Peyton Royce




























Liv Morgan




























Billie Kay










Jojo










Charlotte










Zahra Schreiber


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte










Jojo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Liv Morgan


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden's so pretty.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Summer


Damn :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee









Eden









Sara Lee









Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Peyton Royce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful women kada


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oh billie :moyes1


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## VladViginas (Jan 5, 2016)

So I read a week or so ago that wwe hasent had Natalya Neidhart on TV because they "don't know what to do with her" is this F'N true? Way to go Vince.. You have a female who is a tremendous worker, a female who trained in the hart dungeon and you don't know what to do with her? Here's a thought.. Put the women's title on her. Yet another reason why the current wwe is a complete epic failure. No they would rather give her a farting gimmick instead of using her talents.. Real creative. Vince Russo needs to be hired back. And people wonder why the wwe ratings are in the toilet.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

VladViginas said:


> So I read a week or so ago that wwe hasent had Natalya Neidhart on TV because they "don't know what to do with her" is this F'N true? Way to go Vince.. You have a female who is a tremendous worker, a female who trained in the hart dungeon and you don't know what to do with her? Here's a thought.. Put the women's title on her. Yet another reason why the current wwe is a complete epic failure. No they would rather give her a farting gimmick instead of using her talents.. Real creative. Vince Russo needs to be hired back. And people wonder why the wwe ratings are in the toilet.



Natayla? Great ring worker. But she has zero charisma or personality. That's why shes never been pushed. I Agree with Vinces decision not to push her. Not over Paige, Sasha, Becky etc anyways.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JoJo kada (+ Emma & Dana Brooke)


----------



## VladViginas (Jan 5, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Natayla? Great ring worker. But she has zero charisma or personality. That's why shes never been pushed. I Agree with Vinces decision not to push her. Not over Paige, Sasha, Becky etc anyways.


I will take ring work over personality... I wouldn't really push her over the 3 you named but put her in the mix at least.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton, Mandy & Billie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Jojo


She fills out that dress nice :whoo


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Maria...










:kobe4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DamN Maria :sodone


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

VladViginas said:


> So I read a week or so ago that wwe hasent had Natalya Neidhart on TV because they "don't know what to do with her" is this F'N true? Way to go Vince.. You have a female who is a tremendous worker, a female who trained in the hart dungeon and you don't know what to do with her? Here's a thought.. Put the women's title on her. Yet another reason why the current wwe is a complete epic failure. No they would rather give her a farting gimmick instead of using her talents.. Real creative. Vince Russo needs to be hired back. And people wonder why the wwe ratings are in the toilet.


Erm, I think it's more likely that she's been at home looking after her husband since he broke his neck, and I know that she was doing some kind of project with her father. 
So she probably needed the time off rather than Vince deciding that he didn't want her on his shows. I'd also be surprised if he even has a clue what's happening with the Divas on TV.


----------



## VladViginas (Jan 5, 2016)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Erm, I think it's more likely that she's been at home looking after her husband since he broke his neck, and I know that she was doing some kind of project with her father.
> So she probably needed the time off rather than Vince deciding that he didn't want her on his shows. I'd also be surprised if he even has a clue what's happening with the Divas on TV.


You are probably correct but I did read on divadirt.com that they "simply don't have a place to put her right now".. And they were gonna "put her on a team but then scrapped that idea". Love Jim The Anvil by the way.. Grew up watching him and it sucks he only held the tag titles. He should have had the IC title at least once as a singles wrestler after Bret went solo.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









@Trublez 
Alexa Bliss


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandy










The Dollhouse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Liv Morgan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't wait to see more of Liv Morgan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jojo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee Michelle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gail


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Liv Morgan


She's so fucking cute! :trips8


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rebel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rebel and Jade


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Melissa Santos


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

^ That's a whole lotta woman; I would put my affairs in order prior to messing around with her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandy










Scarlett










Dana Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Summer


 She should be used as in-ring talent again. @Brye would love to see that I'm sure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So there were some Dana leaked pics, and after seeing them I was kinda meh, she isn't hot at all imo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee Michelle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Roman and Nikki :mark:

Been waiting for a pic of my two favorites.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Athena & Aliyah


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Roman and Nikki


They look better as a couple then Nena.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jojo & Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden & Jojo gorgeous duo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


:grin2:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Rodgers said:


> Rebel and Jade


Bruh...:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie from tonight's tapings


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay










Peyton Royce


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma










Eva Marie & Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aliyah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna's so perfect.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandy & Daria


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Dana










Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dream team! Eva Marie & Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet & Madison


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chelsea Green


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Dream team! Eva Marie & Peyton Royce


Hell to the yes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss, Eva Marie & Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Gionna


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie, Peyton Royce & Alexa Bliss


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Is there a Lana mega thread?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke & Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss, Eva Marie & Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke & Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna & Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Nia Jax


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley & Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brooke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden's so pretty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Mandy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

aige :woolcock


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie & Amanda


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## lasskickerfanx (Aug 14, 2015)

Foxy!


----------



## lasskickerfanx (Aug 14, 2015)

<3 Love this thread <3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha & Jojo










Charlotte & Jojo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Nikki


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Mandy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Brie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAY to much filter on these pics. They look like dolls.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox & Natalya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maria Manic


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Natalya & Alicia Fox


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee









Thea Trinidad


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Scarlett Bordeaux & Taeler Hendrix










:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Alicia Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

One of four of TNA's new knockouts, Raquel (Gabi from TE)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Too fucking hot bruh.kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

]


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki & Brie





CJ said:


> Nikki & Brie


Nikki's imminent return confirmed!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> Nikki's imminent return confirmed!


Maryse in twintails and you didn't @ me? :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Maryse in twintails and you didn't @ me? :mj2


I like to keep Maryse to myself. Hands off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> I like to keep Maryse to myself. Hands off.


:mj2 pure savagery.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Is that Lefort and Billie Kay on the 2nd picture ?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Natalya


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Is that Lefort and Billie Kay on the 2nd picture ?


Yeah, he's been managing her on the NXT Live Events for the last few months.
Hopefully they have him with her on tv soon.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maria Manic


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Peyton Royce










Eva Marie & Nia Jax










Becky Lynch


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CretinHop138 said:


> One of four of TNA's new knockouts, Raquel (Gabi from TE)


I'm glad somebody finally signed her...:rock1


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Saralee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brie


She needs a break. All those bags underneath her eyes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nattie & ODB


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

My penis needs to be between those jugs 




HornyforStratus said:


>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:cena6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NastyYaffa said:


> :cena6


roud


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Carmella


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana









@Drago


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Aliyah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Billie Kay










Daria, Cameron & Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aliyah, Liv Morgan & Athena


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige as harry potter Phew


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


i need to eat this bitch asap. Let me touch your breast, lick your ass and....


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

NXT Milwaukee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Peyton Royce


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

<3 Finally Athena


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Aliyah, Liv Morgan & Athena


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

HornyforStratus said:


> i need to eat this bitch asap. Let me touch your breast, lick your ass and....


This is the creepiest thing I've ever read...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Baymella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie, Dasha & Nia Jax


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki









@Rodgers


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Liv Morgan










Ivelisse










Adrienne


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Alicia Fox


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Sara Lee cut a promo at the NXT Live Event tonight, turned heel and the fell down the steps leaving the ring...I'm not joking.*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie










Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:banderas this should be fun in due time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Nia Jax


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Sara Lee


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Gionna Daddio









Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee









Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Sara Lee


 I wonder if she improved her wrestling.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@islesfan13
Paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @islesfan13
> Paige


Lol dude looks so happy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Lol dude looks so happy


 Paige excite us


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Dana










Athena & Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Do you remember who was the ECW GM ? :trips8


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


UNDRESS FOR ME, BITCH. I KNOW YOU LIKE IT HARD.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Baeton Royce


Dibs, and seeing as I live in Australia and she's an Aussie its official. Dibs.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

To hot to be true


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Scarlett Bordeaux & Taeler Hendrix :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch & Natalya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley










Eva Marie & Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The women were in the main event at the Fort Pierce NXT live event last night. Cameron & Emma w/ Dana Brooke vs. Liv Morgan & Asuka


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron










Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> Amanda


Mandy will appear nude in 3 years.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Giorgia Piscina*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Giorgia Piscina*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Renee


So adorable


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Daria & Billie Kay










Eva Marie & Nia Jax


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & The Bellas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ That is Maria lol. Your Decker obsession is getting to your head! :woolcock


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana












Leon Knuckles said:


> ^ That is Maria lol. Your Decker obsession is getting to your head! :woolcock


:rileylol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MANDY SACS ALL DAY CUZ! :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

what a butt, jesus
















Scaarlet


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nia Jax & Sara Del Rey










Mandy Leon










Amanda










Paige & Natalya










Stephanie










Naomi & Tamina










Charlotte


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo/Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kendall Skye


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela & Catrina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka, Cameron & I think Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Alicia Fox & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Omg Kaitlyn :done :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Alexa Bliss


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Trish Stratus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma










@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Ivelisse



















Renee



















Summer Rae, Natalya & Charlotte










Amanda, Rosa, Natalya & Eva Marie










JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie, Renee & Alicia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Peyton Royce


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Aliyah


































Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly










Paige


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana & Nattie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Queen Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Liv Morgan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

@swagger_ROCKS


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss, Nia Jax, Eva Marie & Dasha










Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> @swagger_ROCKS


:mj2 you're too kind.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Carmella


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I assume she's not wearing any make up here, if so, she's quite pretty


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kelly and Crew.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


DAMN MARYSE :trips5 WORK BITCH!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden & Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Candice Michelle & Torrie Wilson


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> To hot to be true


:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Natalya & The Bellas


Bruh...:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Candice Michelle & Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha


cute


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Peyton Royce










Becky Lynch & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss & Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella & Bayley


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox & Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Carmella vs. Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria & Mandy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Lana





NastyYaffa said:


>


I now understand all the love for Lana.



CJ said:


> Nikki





Morrison17 said:


>


:trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy



















Eva Marie & Nia Jax


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Props to [USER]PaigeLover[/USER] for this gem...










Alexa THICK :whoo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson

























Alexa & Nia Jax









Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Props to @Drago for finding these first. 

Becky Lynch:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse Velez


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jojo & Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Victoria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAT ALEXA. :datass


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Hurin said:


> Props to @Drago for finding these first.
> 
> Becky Lynch:


They're from this shoot that Wwe_Rules32 posted

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1890921-divas-footwear-shoot-21-1-16-a.html


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> They're from this shoot that Wwe_Rules32 posted
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1890921-divas-footwear-shoot-21-1-16-a.html


I see. Well, proper credit to them as well.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa, Paige, Natalya, Eva Marie & Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna









Aliyah


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:zayn3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T 
Sasha Banks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae










Gigi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss, Peyton Royce & Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa looks great.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch










Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Daria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi & Renee Young


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Naomi & Renee Young


Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

femdom jokes anyone?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


MANDY SO SACS! I'LL GIVE HER ALL MY MONIES! :trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy










Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi & Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sasha Banks & JoJo










Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy, Paige & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Athena










Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss vs. Mary Dobson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan










Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Liv Morgan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be crazy here but Nia is quite pretty, at least her face is. She could be a looker if she slimmed down. But her current look works well for wrestling.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a couple pics I grabbed from WWE's Snapchat account and from Eva Marie's Snapchat account which I don't think have been posted yet:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Liv Morgan


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Certified G said:


>


For some reason I see Sable in Lana.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


So beautiful.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ivelisse


Pretty with or witout make-up.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Toni Storm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa Bliss



















Lana










Aliyah & Sara Lee










Peyton Royce



















Daria










Catrina


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson










You beat to it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Aliyah & Sara Lee


Never found Sara attractive but them cakes tho


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy, Eva Marie, Rosa, Paige & Alicia Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige & Foxy look great together @Pummy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Rosa Mendes*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva

















@Café de René


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Aliyah & Liv Morgan











Daria & Mandy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Who Mandy face?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Who Mandy face?


She didn't wrestle anyone. She had an interview in the ring similar to what Sara Lee did a few weeks ago until Bull Dempsey came out and interrupted.

And I had no clue why she was wearing her gear.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She didn't wrestle anyone. She had an interview in the ring similar to what Sara Lee did a few weeks ago until Bull Dempsey came out and interrupted.
> 
> And I had no clue why she was wearing her gear.


Oh that's why I thought she wrestled someone because of the attire.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Billie Kay & Becky Lynch










Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Aliyah & Liv Morgan


 Hopefully these two team up on NXT.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria, Mandy, Dana Brooke, Liv Morgan & Aliyah


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Becky Lynch










Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

How was Mandy's promo?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Daria, Mandy, Dana Brooke, Liv Morgan & Aliyah


 Mada pimping lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


 @Leon Knuckles be like


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bliss


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


>


Why did you leave her like that?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Apparently they did Aliyah & Liv Morgan & Sara Lee vs. Peyton Royce & Billie Kay & Mandy at the NXT Venice live event tonight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Why did you leave her like that?


I plead insanity.



december_blue said:


> Apparently they did Aliyah & Liv Morgan & Sara Lee vs. Peyton Royce & Billie Kay & Mandy at the NXT Venice live event tonight.


A Mandy, Peyton and Billie threeway, I mean triple threat, I mean tag team...thats hot.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

LOML:x:bow :bayley:bayley:bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thea


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice to see Mandy & Sara Lee getting their debut but apparently they were pretty bad especially Mandy but it is developmental so hopefully neither are rushed to TV before they can improve.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> Nikki


Is she really doing that with a neck brace on tho?...:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Thought I'd post some old (& new) SHIMMER pics

Paige, Becky Lynch & Saraya










Paige & Saraya


















Paige


















Paige & Becky Lynch










Madison Eagles & Sara Del Rey


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Asuka & Sara Del Rey










Asuka & Cheerleader Melissa










Adrienne(Athena)










Ayako Hamada & Billie Kay










Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Asuka & Lufisto











Asuka & Cheerleader Melissa




















Asuka,Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez



















Asuka & Nikki Storm




























Asuka & Thunder Kitty










Asuka & Kay Lee Ray










Nikki Storm










Nikki Storm & Kellie Skater


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Nice to see Mandy & Sara Lee getting their debut but apparently they were pretty bad especially Mandy but it is developmental so hopefully neither are rushed to TV before they can improve.


was this from Largo?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> I plead insanity.


 It's hard (no pun intended) answering back to your quote because your Rihanna avy has my focus.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky so pretty.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> was this from Largo?


No Venice last night.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


 @Brye would love this pic.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Catrina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa needs a new feud.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella









@Princess Kitana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Toni Storm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Courtney


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MANDY SEXCKS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia & Brie










Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Her best photo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela/Black Lotus & Melissa Santos


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@tark1n
Sasha Banks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra Schreiber


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy










Natalya, Rosa & Mandy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela/Black Lotus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse is very underrated.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia, Charlotte & Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Nia Jax


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val









@Even Flow


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I honestly didn't know of any other thread where this would fit. So anyway, I've never actually seen Kevin Owens wife until just recently. I gotta say, damn, dude married well. Good on you Owens, giving average looking men everywhere hope.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Veronica Lane


Reminds me of Eve Torres from 2011.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra Schreiber


----------



## AAAAAAAppppppp (Feb 3, 2016)

no lita pics?

ummm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa, Mandy, Paige, Eva Marie & Alicia


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa Bliss (thanks to @Legit BOSS for the assist with the gif):










Would've posted something a different pic / gif of her, but dat thickness needs to be on display. :yoda And I think her little belly is fucking adorable. :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana, Charlotte & Foxy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Eva & Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana looking right.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Foxy so foxy (and underrated).


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva can get in that photo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Celeste Bonin

























Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val

























@Even Flow


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

More Leva from Shine 32


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eva Marie photoshoot video
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBWSDlgGzT6/?taken-by=natalieevamarie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> Eva Marie photoshoot video
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBWSDlgGzT6/?taken-by=natalieevamarie


:sodone


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Lana










Emma & Dana Brooke










Mandy










Asuka & Nia Jax










Catrina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


 So gorgeous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


_*:done*_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EVA MARIE JUST KEEPS GETTING HOTTER AND HOTTER. :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

These Eva Marie pics kada kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@PeepShow @tark1n
Sasha Banks


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Athena & Mandy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie

























@Prompto Argentum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce










Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Trublez @Tommy-V @RKO361
Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria & Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696073873494818816


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Athena & Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kendall Skye


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy










Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


GiGi :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer

























@Brye


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke, Daria & Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma, Mandy & Daria


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


By the power of greyskull.

:sodone

Name?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MANDY ROSE CAN HAVE ALL MY MONIES. :trips5


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eva Maryse said:


> By the power of greyskull.
> 
> :sodone
> 
> Name?


Gabi TE \ Raquel TNA


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> Gabi TE \ Raquel TNA


She's so fiiiiine.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


So pretty.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce & Liv Morgan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


K2 is so fine.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Victoria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> :done


:surprise:

Oh My God!!!!!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tamina & Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Athena


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy & Athena


 Alexa Bliss influence?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Why haven't WWE signed her yet. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@tark1n
Sasha Banks


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson










tag me for TW pics.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

CJ said:


> Brooke


Sad she is not on tv anymore


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CJ said:


> Brooke


Simply a goddess


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Melissa Santos


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAsVo7goXjm/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAvRTgWIXm9/

Holy crap.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the title can unkout


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie










Eva & Nia Jax


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ShitPost (Feb 11, 2016)

december_blue said:


> Rebecca


Who? Instagram link please.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca DiPietro, former WWE Diva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah, Athena, Asaka & Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

GetDown said:


>


Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Renee Young is so cute 










:reneelel


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


 Still perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy










Alexa Bliss & Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


Lanas really grown on me lately, she's so beautiful.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn Liv!










Liv Morgan won via Moonsault


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv Morgan continues to impress me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Nattie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Chelsea Green


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss










Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Kendall Skye


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana, Charlotte & Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

The greatest feud never told, these two would have pwned, the matches, the promos, the pics. Excuse me while I escape into fantasy. :trips9


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan, Peyton Royce & Dana Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv Morgan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Summer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Liv Morgan


 Perfection


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

not a typical post of mine in this thread


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana, Paige, Summer & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer, Charlotte, Paige & Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Candice LeRae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana & Naomi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer, Charlotte, Paige & Lana





CJ said:


> Lana, Paige, Summer & Charlotte


RIP Kayfabe lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


 Now she know what all the guys is looking at


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Eden


BRUH! Cody wins. kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


DAMN! :trips5


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi, Cameron & Tamina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

> https://mega.nz/#F!LIV0lbgR!2Odkm8tRCalrjQueZ2imHQ


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^

First of all download's go in the download forum. Second, I hope you have permission from the person who uploaded that before posting because I know them and I doubt that they'd be happy that someone's posting their stuff without credit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

WWE should do a NXT shoot with Gionna included.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She Looks depressed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


The guy who took the pics clearly likes Carmella more than Peyton, thanks anyway


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Nattie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


Damn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige is just beautiful.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana





CJ said:


> Santana


I love her man. :grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is that splooge on the mirror?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Toni Storm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee, Summer, Charlotte & Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charlotte & Paige









K2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Michelle McCool


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse so pretty.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gail


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse tho!:trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Natalya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


Adorable


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Victoria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Is it just me or do Charlotte and Santana have similarities in appearance?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Is it just me or do Charlotte and Santana have similarities in appearance?


:nah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Mandy


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Is it just me or do Charlotte and Santana have similarities in appearance?


just you


santana doesn't have hank hill ass


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, apparently AJ's been getting even more fit since she left.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

AJ


----------



## jerkweed85 (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Well, apparently AJ's been getting even more fit since she left.


She looks magnificent. I wonder if Punk will bitch about this too. Another thing for him to bitch about.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AJ's thighs are gonna explode! unk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

jerkweed85 said:


> She looks magnificent. I wonder if Punk will bitch about this too. Another thing for him to bitch about.


I think he knows she'll kick his ass if he does. :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Is it just me or do Charlotte and Santana have similarities in appearance?


Santana is way more atractive imo

Also, AJ thighs :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

New WWE.Com Profile Pics


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> New WWE.Com Profile Pics


Needs Gionna


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

another view of the New AJ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana












PaigeLover said:


> Needs Gionna


Yep.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> New WWE.Com Profile Pics


The baddest female wrestler in the world. :fact


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHEN IS GIGI GONNA START DOING PORN? :woolcock


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Liv Morgan


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka










Alexa Bliss










Carmella


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


So glad she doesn't have on the dark lipstick. She looks so much better without it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


What shoot is this?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> What shoot is this?


Some shoot she did on her own recently. Probably non-WWE.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Some shoot she did on her own recently. Probably non-WWE.


Oh she looks sexy as *censored language*.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi & Tamina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Paige & Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Dana Brooke returned to the ring tonight in a tag match with Emma v Aliyah & Sara Lee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I like how Paige adores her fans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce










Eva Marie










Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Leon Knuckles
Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Chelsea Green


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Santana :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce










Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


 @Leon Knuckles will faint seeing this.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Renee


Dean is very lucky.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> @Leon Knuckles will faint seeing this.


:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Sasha


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

would do a lot to replace Brie in that position


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Those boobs :yoda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly & Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


Kickboxing or photoshoot?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana












PaigeLover said:


> Kickboxing or photoshoot?


Photoshoot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


 That first pic though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> JoJo


 Adorable


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte










Sasha & Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jojo, Sasha, Kendall Syke, Eden & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Bex


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Mandy, Eva Marie, Paige & Rosa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Natalya, Mandy, Eva Marie, Paige & Rosa


The one in the middle is gawjust lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy, Natalya & Rosa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@islesfan13


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sara Lee


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly & Maryse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Taeler Hendrix


crikey! those are huge


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Leon Knuckles


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ said:


> Eden




I've seen Eden nude, so meh to her covering herself up now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv & Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

dem legs


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

God have mercy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rosemary


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ABAS said:


> *I've seen Eden nude*, so meh to her covering herself up now.


Where?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Balor & Bayley defeated Samoa Joe & Nia Jax via Belly to Bayley

Balor & Bayley being sooo adorable


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Emma defeated Daria via Emma Lock


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Liv Morgan & Aliyah defeated Billie Kay & Peyton Royce via standing moonsault by Liv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Liv Morgan & Aliyah defeated Billie Kay & Peyton Royce via standing moonsault by Liv


 Aliyah doesn't use moonsault anymore?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> dem legs


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer Rae


 @Brye


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> dem legs


ARE YOU TRYNA GIVE ME A STROKE? :trips5 :trips5 :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

another stunning Eva Marie instagram video
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCRZlcomzRr/?taken-by=natalieevamarie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eva Maryse said:


>


BRUH! kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer Rae


 @Brye


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


 @Leon Knuckles is gonna have a stroke.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Veda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Well fuck!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

wAnxTa said:


> Well fuck!


:wall :done :rodgers3 :trips5 :yoda :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha


So fine


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer Rae


 @Brye


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay & Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie, Natalya & Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Brie, Natalya & Paige


Paige should be called dark angel as her nickname.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige, Nattie & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige, Nattie & Brie


Paige


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige tho! :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


:sodone

Lana and Eva need to do a bikini shoot together.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


 Trish twin @Torrie/Trish Lover


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Leon Knuckles
Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige, Nattie & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer & Paige


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn, Paige is getting thicker in all the right places. kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Lana


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


Holy crap :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma, Billie Kay & Peyton








 @Certified G


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Veronica Lane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nattie, Paige & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki









Stephanie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CJ said:


> Sasha


HEY WHITE BOI GET YO HAND OFF MY SASHA! :sasha2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie & Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha & Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Sasha & Becky


 Becky is cute.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden & Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden & Nattie


 Eden


----------



## Calamity Jane (Feb 26, 2016)

Here are two b&w photos from 1963 of a wrestler named Karen Kellogg. I never heard of her and don't know what kind of career she had. 

Does anyone know?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige









Brie 









Celeste







@Leon Knuckles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SANTANA IS IN NXT! :drose


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Leon Knuckles said:


> SANTANA IS IN NXT! :drose


When did this happen?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Envy said:


> When did this happen?


She had a match with Emma today!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> She had a match with Emma today!


Actually she had a match with Asuka a few weeks ago, best 3 minutes womens match I've seen in awhile


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Noelle in bra and panties
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCd-b0yJE00/?taken-by=noellefoley


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Cute


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bella Twins


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Gabi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Santana is Bae. :ambrose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy is blue-tiful.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Braniel


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Gigi


It's been awhile but I'm still pissed she didn't win TE!:cuss:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay & Peyton Royce


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lana


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DanTheMan_89 said:


> Lana


ANAL


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy, Emma & Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy looks like Trish in that pic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


>












Who is this?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RJTM said:


> Who is this?


Gabi from Tough Enough/Raquel in TNA


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GABI GOT ASS FOR DAYS SON! :trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Rose making her NXT Roadtrip debut!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Mandy Rose making her NXT Roadtrip debut!


When is her Brazzers debut? :homer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay & Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Noelle 









Celeste


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Mandy Sacs is hot as fuck :done :woo kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

mandy in black kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sara Lee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy & Alexa Bliss


 @Leon Knuckles. Those two together


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Emma


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lilian Garcia & Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Nia Jax


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Emma


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


x-23 :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sara Lee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay & Mandy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie, Mandy & Billie Kay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tamina, Naomi & Cameron


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie & Mandy


Was this the Pc thing where fans meet the stars.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Was this the Pc thing where fans meet the stars.


This was at the WWE Experience at the Arnold Classic.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Zahra & Sasha









Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


 @Leon Knuckles she looking good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv Morgan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Nia Jax


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Liv Morgan


She's becoming one of my fav divas. So pretty!!:zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Liv Morgan


 @islesfan13


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Emma


 god emma looks so bad ass


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


Who was she facing?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

CJ said:


> Santana


I've become a Santana fan now, largely due to your posts. Thanks lol!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana, Kimber Lee, Jade & Cherry Bomb


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Toni Storm


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie, Mandy, Emma & Peyton


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss & Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva & Cherry Bomb


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lol Peyton


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay & Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Zahra & Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee, Natalya & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Dana Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee, Nattie & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria & Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


 Perfection


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Becky


Holy smokes she's pretty.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


Love her!!!!!!!!!! kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Toni Storm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce :homer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jojo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Jojo


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Gigi


Bruh! :trips8


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Gabi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Maria Menounos


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Ivelisse *


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jojo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Aliyah


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Melissa Santos * :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> *Ivelisse *


Beautiful


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAT MANDY! :done


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


 damn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Gabi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tonight at NXT Palatka! Bayley vs. Billie Kay vs. Asuka vs. Peyton Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Tonight at NXT Palatka! Bayley vs. Billie Kay vs. Asuka vs. Peyton Royce.


This pic looks so badass


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nattie getting toned.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_* NXT Women's Champion Bayley retained over Asuka, Billie Kay and Peyton Royce in a Fatal 4 Way Elimination Match. Bayley pinned Royce and then Asuka eliminated Billie by submission. Asuka and Bayley went at it until Royce and Billie ran back in for the no contest. The babyfaces fought the heels off and then had a staredown. Asuka smirked and backed out of the ring. Bayley then celebrated to close the show_



































































_* Liv Morgan defeated Aliyah, who played the heel. Good match on the mat, Liv won with a standing moonsault. Aliyah appeared to be knocked a little loopy_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna Daddio is wifey material.

SaraLee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CJ said:


> Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sodone

I gotta spread some rep again before I can give you some, thanks for the tag though, Emma looks amazing!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAMN EMMA :trips5 I'll eat the booty like groceries.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melissa Santos


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Melissa Santos * kada :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Carmella was cute tonight at Roadblock. :woolcock


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


BAE!!!!:zayn3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley & Daria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy, Dasha & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Gabi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Elimination Match
Bayley (c) vs. Asuka vs. Billie Kay vs. Peyton Royce - No Contest
- Asuka eliminated Peyton Royce
- Bayley eliminated Billie Kay
- Bayley vs. Asuka - No Contest


































































































































Nia Jax beat Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Kelly Kelly


 she cute.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


Beautiful :tucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Liv


Perfect


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Santana :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana, Havok, Mary Dobson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha


 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T Those cakes


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana, Naomi, Tamina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Billie Kay and Amanda


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


 She looks so much like Trish.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Foxy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige & Foxy


Didn't realize they were the same height.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Natalya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think Charlotte's gotten a little hotter since the heel turn? I dunno ever since her heel turn her tits have looked amazing.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

If she doesn't win at WM I riot

dont know how, tho


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


She's getting thick in those hips.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Charlotte's gotten a little hotter since the heel turn? I dunno ever since her heel turn her tits have looked amazing.


:larry she still suffers from hank hill ass


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


Pretty


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Mike Bennett is one lucky fuck..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya & Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Veda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke & Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Nia Jax


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Taya & Melissa Santos


Melissa is just perfect.


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Lana


Gross! WAY too much make-up!

She's much prettier than that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina & Thea


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Ivelisse *


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like Leva had Clockwork Orange gear for TNA Knockouts ONO. :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Santana is pretty.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana





CJ said:


> Santana



BAE! :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Tommy-V Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh, EMMA :X


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rosemary and Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CJ said:


> Becky


Dem jeans. :woolcock


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

CJ said:


> Lana


I loved that she has started wearing anything....and everything....and pretty much nothing.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


>


Its become ridiculous how hot Eva is.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

* Asuka and Liv Morgan defeated Daria The Jersey Devil and Mandy Rose. Asuka got a huge pop for her hot tag and made Mandy submit. Mandy and Daria still need work but Asuka and Liv were great


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

* NXT Women's Champion Bayley and Carmella beat Emma and Billie Kay


























































































* Nia Jax squashed Aliyah


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Aliyah & Carmella defeated Billie Kay & Emma


























































Bayley defeated Nia Jax


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah is on a roll at those house shows.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nia Jax beat Carmella. A couple of sloppy spots. Jax won with a big leg drop.


































Bayley beat Emma to retain the NXT Women’s Championship. Bayley is crazy over! Good match. Bayley wins with Bayley to Belly.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

* Liv Morgan and Asuka defeated Daria and Mandy Rose. Liv continues to really impress, her selling is improving. Asuka got a hot tag for a pop like last night and made Daria tap out


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Liv and Asuka :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


 Aliyah looks cute there.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb









@BTheVampireSlayer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> Torrie Wilson


Love your sig! i can't help but just stare at it, Paige has such a fine fucking body.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Santana, Gabi & Rebel


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CJ said:


> Carmella


Mmmmmm I swear Carmella has one of the tightest little body's in the company right now, so petite and fit.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Sasha


She is a nice looking girl, but what is with the hair color? What was wrong with her hair before? Did she do this voluntarily, or did WWE suggest this? Her and Becky look like those troll dolls. She looked better in the indies.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Paige


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cowgirl Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Love your sig! i can't help but just stare at it, Paige has such a fine fucking body.


 you pervert jk lol thanks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy, Natalya & Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


I wish I knew who this was.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

That's TNAs Raquel


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Liv


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Velvets still got a fine body. Used to think she was one of the hottest chicks ever but she went through a real "meh" period. She could really do with updating her hairstyle though, dirty blonde is so white trash.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Maryse said:


> Velvets still got a fine body. Used to think she was one of the hottest chicks ever but she went through a real "meh" period. She could really do with updating her hairstyle though,* dirty blonde is so white trash.*


That's kind of her thing though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Renee Young might be the hottest unintentional diva in the WWE.

I'd say she and Paige are tied for hottest woman in the E' atm.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I wish I knew who this was.


her name is gabbi


----------



## Brocky1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thought i had seen a thread about it but i can't find it. Charlotte Flair unattractive bashing thread, looks like a man cruel stuff. 

I have seen her without or less makeup at non wwe tv stuff, in public, working out etc and she is rather an attractive woman, better looking than people say here. I do think the glitter stuff and the makeup on tv is the problem, to distracting and to heavy maybe, throw in the facial expression during matches, can make her and any other person look worse, other than that there is nothing wrong with her looks at all.

Thought i would mention as i didn't get all the hate comments.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Asuka*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv & Aliyah


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Eva and Mandy are the hottest in the game. I call them RED CANDY. :Cocky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Eva and Mandy are the hottest in the game. I call them RED CANDY. :Cocky


Liv & Aliyah says hi


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Liv & Aliyah says hi


I say hi back because I am nice guy. :cena


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I say hi back because I am nice guy. :cena


Red & Gold have nothing on these two


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Throwback Thursday


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Eva and Mandy are the hottest in the game. I call them RED CANDY. :Cocky


RED CANDY


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


















Katie Forbes & Renee Michelle


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Red & Gold have nothing on these two


Baeton and Billie are the hottest duo in WWE right now, case closed


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


:sodone

Them thighs.

She's so sexy its unfair.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Eva and Mandy are the hottest in the game. I call them RED CANDY. :Cocky



Preach :Cocky

Team Red Candy :honoraryblack


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

New NXT Ring Announcer Andrea Ocampo


































* Liv Morgan and Carmella defeated Emma and Billie Kay when Billie tapped to Carmella. Liv and Carmella both looked really good.


































































































































































































* NXT Women’s Champion Bayley retained over Aliyah in a really good match. This seemed like one of Aliyah’s better performances as she got time to work.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Lucha Undergrounds, Melissa Santos *_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Baeton and Billie are the hottest duo in WWE right now, case closed


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> Red & Gold have nothing on these two


Liv is too fucking hot. :bow



CJ said:


> Billie Kay


BAE Club! :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Envy said:


> Liv is too fucking hot. :bow


You already know


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Good lawd! :banderas



Eva Maryse said:


>


Still the hottest woman to step foot in the WWE! :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Renee


Never knew her eyes were green.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden & Nattie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria & Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden getting thick.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Some Leva / Veda awesomeness from this week-end.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn :banderas


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Catrina


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Taya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson























- Torrie With her mom


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can we have Eva for 3 hours every monday night instead of usual raw programming? Maybe ratings will actually get up


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Morrison17 said:


> Can we have Eva for 3 hours every monday night instead of usual raw programming? Maybe ratings will actually get up


I wouldn't bet on in. :XPac Heat:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JoJo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee Young


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

New Summer Rae pics by the Goat Heyman :heyman3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@december_blue Why eva?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> @december_blue Why eva?


Why not? You don't have to like her. That's the great thing about fandom or attraction, it's subjective.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


Future divas champ...:trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Why not? You don't have to like her. That's the great thing about fandom or attraction, it's subjective.


 Stop it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maryse taking over the Lana 2015 look...and owning it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Sasha


BOSS! :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


Wifey Material


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Fuck! :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv Morgan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Damn :sodone Eva's just, she's too fine for mere words.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lilian, Maryse & Foxy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley & Sasha


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

RKO361 said:


>


I know it has filters and all that stuff but damn, these eyes...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse & Eva Marie


These photos are better than anything Wrestlemania will produce.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Candice Michelle & Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lita & Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Gabi


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie, Lita and Candice are ageing really, really well.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

This photo > nxt takeover bo dallas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

renee so cute.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Torrie Wilson










Natalya & Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Natalya & Torrie Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Torrie & Alexa did a pic together the internet would change for ever.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron & Emma


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

godamn taylor hendrix :yoda


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson & Candice


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


Who was she facing?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@islesfan13 
Bae & Her mom


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charlotte









Eve & K2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jojo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke


Is Velvet talking to melina in the red?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay & Peyton


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Had to take a screenshot when I saw this 










:yoda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ratman said:


> Had to take a screenshot when I saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox










Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv









@PaigeLover


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton, Billie, Mandy, Alexa & Liv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha & JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@CJ Appreciate that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana









Renee









Velvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton & Billie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee















with Athena


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron & Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Becky Lynch at the HoF put every other woman on the planet to shame.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke & Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky, Sasha, Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie, Alicia & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige winning tonight was cool but Lana's attire tho


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lita & Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team Total Divas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


Cody the lucky Rhodes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Team Total Divas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brooke & Kelly Kelly


Just need Layla


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Velvet & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Sasha


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Summer









Lana











 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@EvaMaryse dying at this moment


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> @EvaMaryse dying at this moment


And so am I.:banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Foxy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee & Brie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie & Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

How come nobody has put pics of Cathy Kelley in the WM pre-show here? Chick's got dem LEGS


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

ATF said:


> How come nobody has put pics of Cathy Kelley in the WM pre-show here? Chick's got dem LEGS


Not from the preshow but here's some Cathy Kelley all the same. Looks kinda like Billie Kay :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Michelle Mccool


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah









Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee is so adorable.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Charlotte doesn't look half as bad as her haters claim to be.

I'd hit that. I'd be willing to bet her haters would hit it until it fell off too, if given the chance.

Very nice bod.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Charlotte doesn't look half as bad as her haters claim to be.
> 
> I'd hit that. I'd be willing to bet her haters would hit it until it fell off too, if given the chance.
> 
> Very nice bod.


 I think those people are only saying that to get more likes. Charlotte isn't thatr bad looking but people will front and say she is.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva & Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Brye
Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Emma


She's so underrated looks and wrestling wise. :banderas


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How can anyone watch Charlotte getting in the ring and not have naughty thoughts about her?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*https://giant.gfycat.com/LinearHugeGull.webm*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> How can anyone watch Charlotte getting in the ring and not have naughty thoughts about her?


Because there are a lot of immature douchebags out there that say she looks like her dad and has thus poisoned the rest of the internet's idea of her as a woman (looks wise). I've always thought she looks good but I also have a very wide taste of women.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll fuck Charlotte.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

rbhayek said:


> Because there are a lot of immature douchebags out there that say she looks like her dad and has thus poisoned the rest of the internet's idea of her as a woman (looks wise). I've always thought she looks good but I also have a very wide taste of women.


She does look quite a bit like her dad would still fuck though and she looks really nice usually when she is not in her wrestling gear.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte is a weird case, she has no ass and looks quite manly at times, BUT there are other times she looks really good. I would say she is not an ugly woman but there are a lot of much hotter women in WWE at the moment.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> She does look quite a bit like her dad would still fuck though and she looks really nice usually when she is not in her wrestling gear.


Ric Flair was considered a good looking dude back in the day so it's not exactly an insult to look a little like him. He also had 5 blonde hot ex wives too haha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


 Noelle and Bae what a great pic


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









@Tommy-V


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nattie & Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Trublez


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky, Emma, Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella










Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa & Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Emma kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson still hot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka & Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


*Is it just me or are there levels to her makeup? Like human to extremly smooth looking (like quoted)?

Ex. 1









Ex. 2









Ex.3









Ex. 4









Ex. 5









Not saying that I would turn her down, just an observation.*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> *Is it just me or are there levels to her makeup? Like human to extremly smooth looking (like quoted)?
> 
> Ex. 1
> 
> ...


Yes. Eva Marie's make up is the puzzle of life.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> Ex. 1




She looks so fucking good with less make up! :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

She always looks good.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


:grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@islesfan13


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gabi


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva @ Shimmer 80


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*AJ Lee*

+ ropes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sara Lee & Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> Alexa Bliss


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson









Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Lana


JUST fuck my shit up fam


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy. Legs for muthafuckin' days.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alicia Fox









Mickie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish Stratus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

New hires.

Bianca Blair










CJ Dunning 










Macey Estrella/Ruby Mobs










Nikki Storm










Danielle Kamela


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

december_blue said:


> New hires.
> 
> Bianca Blair
> 
> ...


Danielle Kamela is a real beauty. Nikki Storm was always cute and her accent will probably go over real well with American fans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi & Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Trish Stratus


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> New hires.
> 
> Bianca Blair
> 
> ...


Potential BAES! :zayn


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Danielle Kamala :woo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish Stratus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie, Natalya, Brie & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ALRITE ALRITE ALRIIIIIIIITE


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden is just perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Paige


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Brooke


So hot. I heard she is preggo now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Enigmatic One said:


> So hot. I heard she is preggo now.


Yeah, she is. In her post on Instagram, she said she was like 2.5 months preggers when she did this shoot.


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, she is. In her post on Instagram, she said she was like 2.5 months preggers when she did this shoot.


Dang, that far along and she still looks smokin. Good for her, and that lucky dude that's with her. When my wife was 2.5 months preggo, it looked like she was gonna pop already.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki, Lana & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> JoJo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


Gorgeous


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS

















Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


So fuckin sexy! :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige, Renee, Brie, Lana & Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie, Renee, Nikki, Paige & Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Catrina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee, Nikki, Paige, Brie & Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee Young


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee, Paige, Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

CJ said:


> Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charlotte


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse


Maryse's return is just the greatest thing ever.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox & Natalya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@CJ your sig looks way better than the pics posted.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Kaitlyn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kaitlyn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Daria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Trish Stratus & Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal & Maria


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kristal still hot as fuck!:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish Stratus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebecca


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧










Her Husband looks a lot like Cage.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Aliyah


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^ love her new gear.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nikki & Lana


:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Is Aliyah still heel?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


Wifey:grin2:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Is Aliyah still heel?


She doesn't have a set role at live events. She's sometime face, and sometimes heel. Same with Daria, Sara Lee and Adrienne.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Gabi


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Soon...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige









@Lass Licker


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jasmin St. Claire & Velvet Sky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry & Jade


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rusev is so lucky.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish Stratus









Lita & Charlotte









Kaitlyn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lana's looking amazing lately.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Nia Jax


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy looking right.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Mhm Mandy is so hot, fast track her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Eva Marie, Paige & Alicia Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Those thighs


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*BRAZZERS*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Eva Marie, Paige & Alicia Fox


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Trish


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Mandy Rose


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana & Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Taya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Mandy Rose


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I miss Taylor Wilde


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


:nerd:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer & Nattie


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Ashley Massaro's bolt-ons were pretty freaking hot.








*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky, Natalya, Sasha & Paige










Summer, Tamina, Naomi & Charlotte


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alex, Bayley, Emma & Dana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maryse









@Eva Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha & Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Foxy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria & Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Ivelisse Vélez*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva looks amazing. Eva Maryse tag team please...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria & Mandy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Becky, Natalya, Sasha & Paige


 Bae looks tired.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden & Maryse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Mandy & Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Maryse & Summer


Summer looks great.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Maryse & Summer


Maryse and her dog


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

that sounds kinky.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taeler


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya, Eva Marie, Nikki & Brie


----------



## Jordan Kay (Apr 19, 2016)

Why is it there are only threads for pictures of the women? unk4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Becky, Charlotte and Sasha


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just stopped by to pay my respects to one of the original WOMEN of the pro wrestling industry, and the 9th Wonder of the World.

R.I.P. Chyna.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RIP Chyna


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Velvet Sky & Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha









@Legit BOSS


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv









@PaigeLover


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Liv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my brother


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:nice


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Baymella


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> :nice


Lana tho! :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :nice


That pic make me think in her name backwards >>>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Daria, Mada & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox & Paige










Alicia Fox & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana & Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trish









@Wildcat410


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Alicia Fox


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana & Naomi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer, Tamina, Naomi & Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana's attire tho


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn Jojo :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Damn Jojo :banderas


Jojo been eating Booty-Os and who bought her the tits?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Damn Jojo :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Baymella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Damn Jojo :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Lana


Holy Hotness


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nikki Storm!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


Holy fuck!

Lana is a 10/10 GODDESS, push her to the moon. What the hell are they doing.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lana vs. Eva Marie for SummerSlam main event plz.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


kada The mind boggles


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Naomi


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Lana


Bruh! :dead3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden good lawd


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

santana :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


It's a crime that she still isn't signed with WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JoJo :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana & Maryse









@Eva Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana & Maryse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much winning. :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sara Lee & Athena


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra Schreiber


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana, Naomi, Tamina & Summer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Toni Storm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

New NXT Recruits

Bianca, Danielle, Macey & CJ










CJ, Danielle & Bianca










Danielle & Bianca










Bianca & CJ










CJ & Macey



















Nikki Storm


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Bianca










































CJ


































Macey


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That CJ chick is a babe.



december_blue said:


> Raquel


:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana












Eva Maryse said:


> That CJ chick is a babe.


Stole my name though :no:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Santana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you're a babe too...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Lana & Maryse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easily 2 of the hottest women alive. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva & Solo Darling












Eva Maryse said:


> Well you're a babe too...


:woah


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> JoJo


Best pic for the month of April


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


Jericho inspired her hair do lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Paige


:grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Daria


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Summer Rae


 @Brye


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


BAE :bow:trips8:donekada:sodone:trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana & Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Daria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

Some pics of Steph from Monday Night RAW 27th March 2000 - grabbed on the WWE Network, the time she was just about to get properly hot for me. This and the time she was Smackdown GM <3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana, Naomi, Tamina & Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sara Lee, Chelsea, Danielle Kamela & Raquel/Gabi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Catrina


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria & Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton, Liv & Dana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Paige


Goldust doesn't need to be in this pic.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce












PaigeLover said:


> Goldust doesn't need to be in this pic.


He is not Goldust though


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Alicia Fox


PANDA PANDA PANDA PANDA I got broads in Atlanta! :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

What's up with bitches wearing fishnets during matches? Is it a new policy? No bare skin allowed? :vince4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Had to post this.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana's entrance is gonna be so dope on tv.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Nattie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@CJ

Sara Lee









Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka & Liv


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Barbi Hayden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige & Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Barbi Hayden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


Can't wait until she debuts in NXT.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Carmella


Carmella vs Gionna should happen soon.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley Valence. Remember her?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sure


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


Oh My Goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sasha


Cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana


She's definitely in my top 5 for sure.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison & Raquel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Nattie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky & Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


Who was she about to face?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Barbi Hayden & Tessa Blanchard


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


She's amazing man! kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv & Aliyah









@PaigeLover @xxQueenOfXtremexx


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Barbi Hayden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Liv & Aliyah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Barbi Hayden


Sign her already WWE or TNA damn.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val

















@Even Flow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Katrina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

New NXT Recruits










Bianca, Macey, CJ, Nikki Storm, Adrienne & Danielle










Macey


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

CJ














































Danielle


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tessa Blanchard & Barbi Hayden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bianca Blair. She's a cutie!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Adrienne Reese


















































































Aliyah, Sara Lee & Adrienne


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Bianca Blair. She's a cutie!


Cameron's replacement


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hania


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Hania


NEver heard of her. Who does she wrestle for?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> NEver heard of her. Who does she wrestle for?


ROH, CZW, Beyond Wrestling, AIW, etc.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Mandy Rose. Not the first time they've teamed up for NXT live events. Possible new pairing?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka & Mandy Rose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Asuka & Mandy Rose


What type of match was this?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Veda Scott :trips5*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAT EMMA.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nattie & Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Actually lol'd at this. 


More *Veda Scott *


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella jut moved up in top 5.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse










Natalya










Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


Wifey material


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv & Zahra


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky










Emma










Lana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Nattie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Layla


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Eden is up there as one of the hottest women in the company, Cody is a lucky guy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eden the goddess


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sienna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


BAE :wink2:



CJ said:


> Sienna


AK47 :woo:trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Maryse & Charlotte


Lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie, Natalya & Alicia Fox


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Noelle :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hania


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Taeler Hendrix












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy is hot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Raquel


 She should do porn.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Violet Payne (the former Justine Silver)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita









Ashley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Renee


They look like a couple even she's with ambrose.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> They look like a couple even she's with ambrose.


Ziggler looks like a couple with anybody, even men. :ha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Ziggler looks like a couple with anybody, even men. :ha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Black Lotus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

CM PUKE said:


> Eww i hate all the new skinny trashy divas with small boobs and no ass i cringe every time sasha banks tries to convince herself she got ass or that ugly down syndrome lookin baley wearing slutty skirts that almost show her ass.
> Beckie lynch is boring and got annoying face and than asuka kazama in nxt looks like a jungle troll


So you like fake boobs got ya. Attractiveness is subjective btw.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Becky Lynch is gorgeous. And Bayley got nice phat ass.

I agree about the rest though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## tekkenjin (May 5, 2016)

Hello !
I found this woman on YouTube (nwp wrestling)
She is very beautiful.
who is she ?
What is its name ?
How to see the complete match please ?








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klStox12hso


----------



## tekkenjin (May 5, 2016)

sorry double post


----------



## tekkenjin (May 5, 2016)

sorry double post


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee









Dana Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


Cakes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Raquel


Damn she's hot!:zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana & Natalya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS









Noelle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Eva look sexy as fuck


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Promo pics for Kayfabe Commentaries featuring Leva, Santana, Jade, Kimber Lee and Kennadi Brink.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie & Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tamina's face haha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Athena


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

These chicks are not camera shy are they haha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aliyah & Carmella vs. Mandy Rose & Peyton Royce


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728766732584751104


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728899747524792320


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728950911217864704


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aliyah & Carmella vs. Mandy Rose & Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma









@Certified G


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee









Summer







@Brye

Velvet


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729002738244268032


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Peyton Royce


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729048673947156480


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

WWEDivasXtreme said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729002738244268032


Cake queen


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

Follow me on twitter guys @WWEDivasXtreme RT and like the hell outta this tweet and lets get this PPV on the damn Network!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729103168777428993


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gigi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Charlotte


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ODB & Velvet


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Daria & Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Rose. This girl is gonna be a star.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley & Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Damn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Raquel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Rose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy









Sara Lee









Dana Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Eva has new titts? I mean... That's why she is not wreatling for while?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think Evas more a model then a wrestler anyway


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She needs to sign with BRAZZERS asap!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Eva has new titts? I mean... That's why she is not wreatling for while?


She wrestles house shows for NXT


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Bianca Blair



















CJ



















Bianca Blair & CJ



















CJ, Macey & Bianca Blair










Macey


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa & Taya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ivelisse


So fine


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> CJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fine


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Black Lotus


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Veda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


 So beautiful


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

CJ said:


> Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina & Thea


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Lana


oh my god


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zahra Schreiber


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa Bliss










Adrienne










Adrienne & Sara Lee










Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nia Jax


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Rose vs. Billie Kay


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Daria










































Daria & Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Paige


Good to see Bae back on raw.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ariane


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jade


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Alissa Flash


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee & Natalya


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax & Eva Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


Looks great here


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nattie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aliyah & Mandy Rose


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Black Lotus


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hania


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hania


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson


fuck me she's perfect


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bae looks surprised.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

K2 looking right.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> Nikki & Brie


I miss them already...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brie









Melina









Charlotte


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


Still pisses me off that she's not in the WWE. :MAD


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SaraLee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rachael Ellering & Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Black Lotus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


Gorgeous :cena6


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## lasskickerfanx (Aug 14, 2015)

I pretty much love this thread!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ariane


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Becky


Isn't that eve's husband?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Isn't that eve's husband?


That's Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> Isn't that eve's husband?


Nah, that's Zack Sabre, Jr. He is an independent wrestler, gonna participate in that NXT Cruiser Tournament, too.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> That's Zack Sabre Jr.


Oh ok


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charlotte seems shy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke & Renee Young


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Asuka*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dana & Emma









@Certified G


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce & Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Peyton Royce & Liv Morgan


Liv :trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Peyton Royce & Liv Morgan


So much envy for that girafee, first time in my life I wanted to be working in that :grin2:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Dana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Athena


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


>


More of her please...:trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Is Mandy a heel?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Is Mandy a heel?


Yes, she usually works as a heel.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Yes, she usually works as a heel.


Any videos of her heeling it up?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Makoto


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Ivelisse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana & Ivelisse


Bruh! :cena6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Tommy-V


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Candice Michelle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tessa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rachael Ellering


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Priscilla Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Dana


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy & Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana & Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


Tiny Trish


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Mandy


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Throwback! Lana, Eva Marie & JoJo with Eve Torres. Veronica Lane & Devin Taylor both got hired from this bunch too, but are no longer there.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nattie









Kaitlyn


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky










Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana, Eva Marie & Dana Brooke vs. Paige, Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson & Gail Kim


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson









Eden









Lita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson & Gail Kim


Torrie stil gorgeous :grin2:.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


those cakes tho.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Billie Kay


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Billie Kay


Give this woman a push pls. It's about time imo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherry


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie, Paige & Dana Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Torrie & Gail


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Marti


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Peyton Royce & Liv Morgan


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ariane


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie, Dana Brooke & Paige


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki Storm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rebel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke & Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ariane


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peyton & Billie Kay :becky


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


That Johnathan cat is one lucky SOB.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Peyton & Billie Kay :becky


I'm betting Emma don't like her Aussie sisters repping The Lass Kicker lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

AJ


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Brie


Very pretty


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


> Peyton & Billie Kay :becky


Peyton is so pretty without make up holy hell :faint:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Liv Morgan


Liv on another level. :trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Maryse & Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chelsea Diamond


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Maryse & Charlotte


They're always together!!

Maryse is a nice person. She never had trouble and has a lot of friends.

Probably Charlotte is her new best friend


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Natalya :homer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Best part of RAW.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Barbi Hayden


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cathy Kelley


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay & Emma









@Certified G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer & Emma


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya & JoJo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee is such a cutie,ambrose is a lucky guy.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> They're always together!!
> 
> *Maryse is a nice person. She never had trouble and has a lot of friends.*
> 
> Probably Charlotte is her new best friend


So you didn't find it odd that Maryse returned as soon as the Bella Twins where gone?...Maryse returned the next night on Raw after Brie retired at WM.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eva, Paige, Dana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay & Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thea Trinidad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Alexa


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Melina









GiGi


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Sasha


Seems the only way we get to see her is in pictures because we damn show haven't been seeing her on Raw & Smackdown. :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Becky Lynch


Never really looked at becky like that but she's fine.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy









GiGi









Eden









Kaitlyn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> GiGi


GiGi tho!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nia Jax, Alexa Bliss & Carmella


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer Rae


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Daria


















CJ Dunning


















CJ Dunning & Bianca Blair










Bianca Blair


















Danielle Kamela










Macey


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Madison Eagles & Kellie Skater


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Mandy


She's gonna be a star.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sara Lee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Rose vs. Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

[QUOTE="Versatile, post: 59880761, member: 345953"]So you didn't find it odd that Maryse returned as soon as the Bella Twins where gone?...Maryse returned the next night on Raw after Brie retired at WM.[/QUOTE]

Coincidence. WM season is a usual time for returns/debuts and was a great place for Brie to end her career especially if she's up the duff. Nikki's still in WWE, and not that far off returning, neither the Bellas or Maryse have ever said anything bad about each other. Its just all dirtsheet gossip.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sexy and Mariposa, from their epic No mas match and Mariposa showing the toll it took on her body (as well as what a sexy figure she has:smile2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> Santana


WWE is missing out! :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Rose vs. Bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy + Alexa would be a great duo.

Alexa Bliss


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rachael Ellering & Asuka


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


O.M.G


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy is a babe.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv & Aliyah









@PaigeLover


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv is so adorable.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv












PaigeLover said:


> Liv is so adorable.


:bayley2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Barbi Hayden & Mary Dobson


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Liv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bianca, Danielle & CJ


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peyton


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayley & Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson









@Legit BOSS









Lana


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Rose










Nikki Storm vs. Athena


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson









Kaitlyn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana & Io Shirai


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Andrea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Renee, Natalya & Naomi


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alicia Fox


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Evie, Santana & Chelsea Green


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson


----------

